# BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part II)



## bessiebenny

*Continued from this LONG original part 1 thread...*
(Entire review of PART 1 was copied over to this new thread)
(So there's no need to go back to the original PART 1 thread)

*[NOW IT'S PART II..!!]*

*UPDATED APR 09 *_- __Got my _Eastward YJ-XAQ5! And it's one awesome light. First time I felt this was since DBS V2!
_*UPDATED APR 04 *- Added more photos of Romisen R-1A01 and Romisen RC-W4 flashlights and components. _
_*UPDATED MAR 29 *- Updated WF-606A lightbox result and runtime graph with better charged batteries. Added KD V2 Q5 runtime graph on high also_

*[Coming Soon]*

## Lights that are expected to arrive within the next 1-4 weeks:
- Fenix EO1 Olive (Might receive it sometime mid-April if lucky)
- Fenix TK10 Olive (My friend ordered it on MAR 30th - shipped!)
- Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel CREE (My friend ordered it on MAR 30th)
- Romisen RC-V4 (My friend ordered it on MAR 30th)
- Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel (My friend ordered it on MAR 30th)
- Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Q5 5-Mode (My friend ordered it on APR 3rd)
- Romisen RC-X4 (My friend ordered it on APR 3rd)
- Romisen RC-F4 (Ordered on APR 3rd - To retest runtimes & brightness)

## Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly buy when I have enough funds:
- Ultrafire C9 Cree LINK LINK2 (KD is $2 cheaper!)
- 14V Ultrafire WF-502C 3RCR123A Xenon (bang for buck output!)
- Romisen RC-B3 (Romisen AAA Cree P4 light!)
- Romisen RC-A3 (Great budget single AA light)

Thank you to all who donated so far! Every dollar will be spent for this review!

*[INTRO]*

I have currently access to (some mine, some friend's) 30 or so "budget" flashlights from DX/KD/Others. (Mostly under $40) I'm gonna try and write up a summary form "obervations" for each flashlight instead of a full blown essay. I will add more comments as I go and will add photos and runtime graphs when time allows. _(The comments for the flashlight will continuously change for the first month or so of my ownership due to real life experiences. Obviously, this also applies to its star rating.) Feel free to ask me questions about a light that I have reviewed._

*[help~!]*
I am running short on funds to buy and review more recent lights. :mecry:
Feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:
(fyi - Paypal takes away a 37/44 cents respectively per donation which sorta sux.)
(Please PM me your paypal email address so I know who donated from here )

All new lights from FEB 2008 will be bought with the addition of your donations. (if any ) 
I thank you for all for the amazing support so far. It helps greatly to keep this thread alive!

I also added my referral id to most of the DX links. I get like 7.5 cents for every $10 you spend. 
So every ~$1300 is spent using my links, I get $10. Not a lot but better than nothing I guess. =P
Points become active after 3 months. I've got 200 points so far. So I need to wait till July to use them. Doh!

So far, donations received allowed me to get:
- Digitech QM1538 Datalogging DMM ($50)
- Ultrafire C3 Cree 5-mode ($20)
- Romisen Cree RC-N3 ($17)
- Eastward YJ-XAQ5 ($27)

*Donations received in 2008 (most recent first):* 
Fabio, tip61 < APRIL IanW, dudu84, marcus, Pokerstud, wmissen, RecycledElectron, qtaco, fizzy, briiansd, meuge, SportyBen, Raymond < MARCH Schierle, HenryL, Andres(ocau), baconheist, Dougmeister, linterno, anarchocap, saedwards, docian37, violatorjf, MikeSalt, Debbie, Luke, dulridge, martinSE, mmbeller191, ReGet, Mascione, Probedude < FEBRUARY

*[FLASHLIGHTS]* _- Not all flashlights reviewed may be shown below._

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/1709/lights2vl4.jpg

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9735/lights001ka6.jpg

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/5057/lights002wb8.jpg

_*[FYI]* _
_- GIDT silicone tailcap I mention throughout are all DX sku 5714 unless stated otherwise. (Orange ones are not GIDT but are same size)_
_- Measurements are using my own DMM and Light Meter in near-identical controlled conditions. (Still assume around plus or minus 10% error)_
_Throw_ = Firing the center of the hotspot directly at the sensor from 1m away using fully charged batteries. (after initial ~1 minute peak)
_Lightbox_ = My own cardboard box where I fire light in through a hole and measure the lux reading inside after 1 minute. (no direct light)

_*[Output Photos]*_
1. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at a white wall from around 40cm away. (F5.0 1/60sec ISO 400)
2. Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at the back corner of my kitchen from around 7m away. (F2.8 1/25 ISO 800)

*[Runtime Graphs]*
Light is shone on to the light meter's sensor from about 1 inch away.
There is a small camera lense in between to collect most of the light.
Current output of the light sensor is measured by my datalogging DMM.
Current output is close to the overal amount of light and not just throw.
So it is relatively comparable with graphs of other lights in my review.
But do take into account that my graphs may have up to 10% of error.

*Just an FYI - Any reading of 0.005mA or higher is still quite useable.*
*It's enough to find a key hole or see stuff in very dark environments.*

*Batteries used:*
14500 - Trustfire 3.7v Protected 900mAh (~700mAh)
16340 - Trustfire 3.6v Protected 880mAh (~600mAh)
18650 - Trustfire 3.7v Protected 2500mAh (~2000mAh)
AA - Uniross 2300mAh 1.2v nimh (~1900mAh)
AAA - Pisen 900mAh 1.2v nimh (~800mAh) (Sometimes Duracell 1000mAh)

*[Glossary]*
*OP Reflector* = Orange Peel reflector. Also called a rough / textured reflector. It helps in smoothing out the beam so there's less of ugly rings or black holes / artifacts. 
*EDC* = Every Day Carry light. For most people, it means it fits in their desired jeans/jacket/bag pocket and it's their most often used light. For me, it's a small enough light which fits in my jeans pocket. =)
*Forward clicky* - It's a switch which turns on the light when half-pressed while the light is off. So you can simply tap the switch to light it up without needing to press it fully and turn it on permanently. Good for manual flashing signals and quick usage. It's also called a positive clicky. 
*Reverse clicky* - It's the opposite of above. Generally what everyone would think a normal switch would do. You need to full depress the switch to turn on the light permanently. While on, you can do half presses to turn the light off.

*[RESULTS AT A GLANCE]*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Recommended.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's worth it for what it is.*
*★★★ - It's okay but there 's nothing special about it.*
*★★ - I wouldn't recommend it to anyone personally.*
*★ - Why am I even reviewing this?! Waste of $$$.*







*[REVIEWS] - Use CTRL-F to quickly find the light you want instead of scrolling.*

fyi - Generally the most recent light I reviewed is at the top.

*★★★★★★Eastward YJ-XAQ5 18650 **LINK* (Reviewed Apr 9th)
*Throw: *_High_ *9500* lux _Low_ *1800* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: **200* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v)
- OMG. Buy it if you wanted the Dereelight DBS V2 but couldn't afford one.
- In hand, if feels as durable, as expensive, as sexy and as bright. =P
- I don't envy my friend for him having the Dereelight DBS V2 now!
- Beam is clean. Slight hexagon shaped spill. No holes/artifacts/rings.
- Textured aluminium reflector. Thick glass lense. Proper rubber seal.
- 2 way reverse clicky with resistor. Tail stands though not 100% stable.
- Fits protected 2500mAh Trustfire 18650 without any issues. No rattle.
- Runs for around 2 hours of near full brightness. Runtime graph to follow.
- Gets quite hot after about 15 minutes. But it's bearable.
- Uses a silver core Cree Q5. Not sure exactly what bin. Neutral tint.
- Nothing seems glued. Cree Q5 is on a star base. Easily moddable!
- Well. So far so excellent. Best 18650 torch for under $30. No butts!
- I will upload photos, runtime graph, more experiences/details later on.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.40A from 1 x 3.7v 18650 @ 4.15v


*★★★★★★ Romisen RC-N3 CR123A/2AA **LINK* (Reviewed Mar 27th 2008)
*Throw:* *1100* lux (2 x AA NiMh @ 2.8v) *1900* lux (1 x RCR123A @ 4.2v)
*Lightbox:* *50* lux (2 x AA NiMh @ 2.8v) *100* lux (1 x RCR123A @ 4.2v)
- It has a new silver-core Cree emitter with 4 wires = minimum P4-bin.
- Has a glass lense with textured aluminium reflector. Hence less throw.
- Reflector is properly screwed in to the head piece. Can be taken out.
- Brightness is difference for when using RCR or 2AA. RCR is brighter.
- Wide smooth bright spill. Doesn't have super tight hotspot. No rings.
- Light tint is white with a slight feeling of being warmer side. 
- Feels darn solid. Especially in 2AA form. Feels better than WF-606A imo.
- O-ring in all the right places. One in front of glass lense also.
- Strong-feeling side clip. Can be removed easily by unscrewing head.
- Nothing is glued. All threads are good. Lubing recommended though.
- Forward GITD clicky. Easy to press. Doesn't tail stand but can be modded.
- Good quality switch module. In its own aluminium pill. Easily taken out.
- In RCR form, it's much smaller than Mini 3W Cree. More like Gree Cree.
- In RCR form, it feels VERY nice. Expensive. Best feeling single RCR light!
- In 2AA form, it's about the length of the WF-606A with thicker barrel.
- In 2AA form, it does not get hot at all. It stays cool all the way through.
- With 2AA, it gives 3+ hours of full output then "useful" output for another 3 hours!
- With single RCR battery, it seems to run as if it is direct driven but bit longer.
- I give it 6 stars as it's cheap, has 2 forms and is of superb quality!
- But if you want a brighter 2AA light, get the WF-606A. Great also.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.41A from 2 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 2.8v
- It pulls 0.55A from 1 x 3.6v RCR123A @ 4.15v
- It pulls 0.41A from 1 x 3.0v CR123A Primary @ 3.15v



 

 

 

 

 






 

 

 

 

 


....... ....... ....... ....... ....... RCR123A .............. 2 x AA Alkaline ......... 2AA after 3.5hrs

*★★★★★ Romisen R-1A01 Lumiled AAA* *LINK* (Reviewed Mar 12 2008)
*Throw: **320* lux (1 x 1.2v AAA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *32 *lux
- Tiny twisty AAA light with a twist. It uses a collimator lense not a reflector!
- So the light beam is different to most lights here. Big wide no-hotspot beam.
- Ouput is quite bright. Good throw. Not as bright overall as KD buckle light though.
- Very very nice build quality. Top notch. Feels at least double its price.
- It tail stands. But wobbly if lanyard is attached. Single hole in tail.
- You twist the head portion to turn it on or off. Can't use tail as switch.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Can take head off for candle mode.
- Collimator lense is surrounded by a aluminium reflector/holder.
- There is O-ring in every thread and one in-front of the collimator lense.
- It's not easy to twist it on with only one hand. Need two hands mostly.
- It does get fairly hot. Expected for such a small light with good output.
- Very easily moddable with a SSC U-bin LED. (without any base/star)
- Even in stock form, I like it much better than the KD Buckle AAA light.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.55A from 1 x 1.2v AAA NiMh @ 1.35v
*◎* *Modded Results*
- Replaced original Lumiled emitter with SSC P4 42180-U bin. 
- Beam is now more floodier/softer looking but noticeably brighter also.
- Using stock driver, getting 500 lux throw and 55 lux lightbox now!
- So it's as bright or brighter than KD buckle light but with better throw.
- See the runtime graph below. Runtime is same but is much brighter now.



 

 

 

 




 

 

 


....... . Beam ..... ....... ......... Stock .................. SSC Mod

*★★★★★ UltraFire C3 AA/14500 Cree P4 5-Mode with Extension **LINK* (Reviewed Mar 12 2008)
*Throw:* _High _*1950* lux _Mid_ *650* lux _Low_ *250* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Throw:* _High_ *520* lux _Mid_ *220* lux _Low_ *90* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Throw:* _High_ *1100* lux _Mid_ *350* lux _Low_ *150* lux (2 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *160* lux (14500) *47* lux (1AA) *100* lux (2AA)
- Quality is on par with older single Ultrafire C3 P4 models. No faults.
- Much brighter with 2AA/14500 than single-mode Ultrafire C3 models.
- With 2AA, it's as bright as the Ultrafire 606A or brighter overall.
- With 14500, it's super duper bright. Look at the light box result!
- Switch module has its own pill. Made with aluminium. No flickering issue.
- It can sorta tailstand. If you had a flatter clicky, it'll tail stand better.
- Reverse clicky. 5 mode. Med/Low/High/Strobe/SOS. 
- Always turns on at the next mode of what it was last. Lots of clicks!
- Beam is quite clean with no rings or artifacts. 
- This light is suitable for 14500 or 2AA. There are brighter 1AA lights.
- But it does run extremely cool with 1AA. And has useable output still.
- It runs VERY hot when run with 14500 on High. Not for bare hands!
- Look at the runtime graph with 14500. I think heat affected the output.
- For those who needs a good 5-mode 2AA or 14500 light, this may be it.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.03A from 1 x 14500 @ 4.10 (0.34A and 0.12A for Med/Low)
- It pulls 0.60A from 1 x AA NiMh @ 1.35v (0.20A and 0.07A for Med/Low)
- It pulls 0.85A from 2 x AA NiMh @ 2.70v (0.30A and 0.10A for Med/Low)
*◎* *Photos from left to right*
Beam -- High(1AA) -- High(2AA) -- High(14500) 



 

 

 

 



*★★★★★★ Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 1Stage* *LINK* (Reviewed Mar 08 2008)
*Throw:* *18500* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650)
*Lightbox:* *215 *lux (1 x 3.7v 18650) 
- This is not a budget light. Flashlight itself is Amazing. But you pay for it.
- One I have is a Cree Q5 1-mode model. Whoa-Off-Whoa-Off. =P
- It's a monster thrower. That throw value above is no mistake. Awesome.
- It also is very bright overall. Light box result confirms. Q5 is driven hard!
- Super wide and deep, super smooth aluminium reflector. Just beautiful.
- Super clean beam. Slight corona and faint ring around hotspot. Clean spill. 
- Build quality is absolutely superb. Strong, lubed, double O-rings etc.
- Comes with a strong clip which is also detachable by unscrewing screws.
- Has a forward GITD clicky. Firm but easy to press. It does not tail stand.
- It's not a flashlight for jean pockets. Head is quite wide. It's heavy also.
- Great runtime and regulation. Lasted ~100 minutes with cheap 18650.
- It does get failry warm. Not too hot to let go though. No complaints.
- I had to use 1/200 shutter speed for beam shot as it was too bright!
- It has 6 star quality and performance. But 5 star price tag for me. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.85A from 1 x Trustfire 18650



 

 



*★★★★★★ Rexlight REX2.1 B002 Cree Q2 **LINK* (Reviewed Mar 06 2008)
*Throw: *_High _*1650* lux _Mid_ *580 *lux _Low_ *80 *lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) 
*Throw: *_High_ *1000* lux _Mid_ *450 *lux _Low_ *50 *lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **130* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500) *80 *lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
- 5 stars for single unit price of $45. 6 stars if you buy two for $60!!
*UPDATE MAR 19* - KD have stopped selling Rexlights! New version soon?
- Wow. Feels solid and expensive. Near same size to MTE Rebel AA.
- HA-III finish is very nice. Nice grey color. Slightly different barrel color.
- It tail stands due to clicky being flat. Reverse clicky.
- But this makes it very difficult to press. Need to use tip of finger.
- Can use both AA and 14500. It is much brighter with 14500.
- But even with AA, it's not a huge difference. Very bright allround.
- Due to the small head. It's no thrower. But a very bright floody light.
- Deep smoothly textured reflector. But I see a faint yellow ring still.
- Has High/Low, High/Med/Low and usual 5 mode with strobe modes.
- I love the High/Low only mode. Every click is the next mode though.
- But when using in 3 mode mode, it can turn back on at the last mode.
- So there is memory but it's a bit different between various modes.
- Changing of the mode is not intrusive and easy to do when needed.
- Thread was not lubed. It seriously needs some. I used WD40. =P
- Didn't come with lanyard nor any spare O-rings. Biggie for some.
- Even running at High with 14500 doesn't make it too hot at all. Nice!
- If you buy 2 for $60, I reckon it's the best AA sized EDC you can buy.
- If you buy 1 for $45, it's still not bad and still cheaper than Fenix. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.85A (High) from 1 x AA 1.2v NiMh
- It pulls 1.80A (High) from 1 x AA 1.5v Alkaline
- It pulls 0.95A (High) from 1 x Trustfire 14500
*◎* *Photos from left to right*
Beam -- High(14500) -- High(1xAA NiMh)



 

 

 



*★★★★ Solarforce L2 SF6-R2* *LINK* (Reviewed Mar 06 2008)
*Throw:* *4300* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *2600* lux (1 x 3.6v RCR123A) 
*Lightbox:* *120 *lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A)
- Single mode light with SF6-R2 Cree R2 bin drop-in.
- Size is very close to WF-400. Quite heavy also. Not EDC-size to me.
- Uses Surefire P60 module drop-in. So very easy to upgrade/change.
- Built like a tank. Nicely milled body. But doesn't feel that expensive.
- It doesn't have HAIII anodizing. Tactical crown head. A weapon!!
- Reverse clicky. Easy to press coz it sticks out. Does not tail stand.
- Perfectly centered LED. Aluminium OP reflector. Drop-in is good quality.
- Nice big threads and big O-rings. Doesn't roll off tables either.
- BIG Issue -> It makes a very audible buzzing sound. A dud? =(
- Bright hotspot. Throws well. Slight yellow ring. Bright spill.
- Can fit any RCR batts fine. 17670 fits fine also. But NOT 18650.
- Gets mildly warm even when on for extended time. Not hot at all.
- You can buy different heads at Kaidomain. (Stainless Steel / Two-tone)
- Very well regulated. Constant brightness all the way for over 90mins
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A
- It pulls 0.40A from 1 x RCR123A (Yup. Same for 1 or 2 RCR)



 

 



*★★★ MXDL 3W Flashlight **DX* (Reviewed Feb 27 2008)
*Throw:* *400* lux(1 x 3.6v RCR123A) , *300* lux(1 x 3v CR123A Primary)
*Lightbox:* *31 *lux (1 x 3.6v RCR123A)
- Similar size to Pocket Cree P4 light. But is slightly bulkier due to design.
- Considering it is a $6 light, it's quite well finished. Non-HAIII coating.
- Mine has a very disgusting greenish yellow tint to the light. Eek.
- For a $6 light, it's actually quite bright while only using a generic LED.
- Quite a clean beam with a blended hotspot center. No rings or artifacts.
- Smooth plastic reflector with plastic lense. No O-ring at the front.
- Pill can be taken out. 16mm round LED base. Seems it's moddable. =)
- It's a single-mode twisty and it's quite useable single handed.
- Without lanyard, it tail stands. It does roll off the table when laid flat.
- Has a nice subtle MXDL 3W lable engraved on the head. Nice touch.
- If it didn't have the ugly tint to the beam, I would have given it 4 stars!
- If you mod it, it'll be quite good. But as it is, the tint puts me off. But at least it's cheap!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.8A from 1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v



 

 



*★★★★ **Romisen RC-W4 3 x AAA **DX* (Reviewed Feb 20 2008)
*Throw: *_High_ *2900* lux _Low_ *650* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh @ 1.4v)
*Throw: *_High _*3500* lux _Low_ *800* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v) 
*Lightbox: **135* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh) *150* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500)
- It is a FATTER but a bit shorter version of the RC-F4 in looks. =P
- Three AAA run in series. Seems to be direct driven. (Not 100% yet)
- 2 modes. High and Low. Has a 3 way reverse clicky with resistor.
- Bright Wide spill. No artifacts. Tight hotspot also. (Similar to Mini 3W Cree)
- Yellow coronas around hotspot. (not really visible in use though)
- Works with a single 14500 without any spacer. (It may rattle a bit)
- With 14500, it is very bright. I'm sure 17500 will be a better fit.
- Seems it runs longer with a single 14500 than using three AAA batteries.
- Check the below runtime graph also as brightness does drop down.
- Doesn't tail stand in stock form. Might with flatter clicky if you have one.
- Big and deep textured Aluminum reflector.
- Glass lense with O-ring in front. Head comes off. No glue.
- New silver-core Cree! (Probly a P4 still) 16mm round cree base.
- Overall, it's not a bad light at all. Good Romisen quality also.
- If you have lots of AAA batteries, it might be a decent light for you. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.25A from 1 x 3.7v 14500 @ 4.15v
- It pulls 0.90A from 3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh @ 1.4v



 

 

 




 

 

 

 


......... Beam ......... .......... High(14500) ............. Low(14500) ............. High(3xAAA) 

*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-G2 Cree P2 AA **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw: 1250* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **25* lux
- Small smooth-edged concentrated hotspot. Good thrower for AA light.
- Spill is clean with no rings / artifacts. Not very bright though.
- I wish Romisen updated this light with a P4. But it's good even with P2.
- Looks and feels expensive. Very good finish and coating. Excellent!
- Big turbo aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. O-rings throughout.
- Forward-clicky! So it turns on with half-press. Responsive also.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree P2 on 16mm round base.
- Excellent build quality. Feels more like a $25 light. I'm serious.
- For only around $10, it is one of the best AA light to get. Great a a present also.
- It's excellent for DIY'ers trying to make an ultimate throwy EDC AA light.
- FYI - There is a huge thread about this light. Many many followers. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.60A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 1.40A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.



 

 



*★★★★★ **WF-400 Cree Q2 18650 **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw:* _High_ *5400* lux , _Low_ *1300* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650) 
*Lightbox:* *149 *lux
- Another switch length longer than Romisen RC-G4. 
- Due to the textured reflector, it doesn't have the tightest hotspot.
- But it still has an awesome throw output while being usefully wide.
- The reflector looks near identical to the RC-G4 but is deeper.
- Bright clean spill also. Overall amount of output is very high.
- 2 mode reverse clicky with a resistor for low mode. 
- It has an identical switch pcb/module/resistor as Mini 3W Cree
- It tail stands with original clicky. Does not with DIY clickies.
- Low mode of this light looks near identical to the RC-G2's output. 
- Build quality is quite good. Dual O-rings on tail. Deep threads.
- Seems direct driven. (18650 model) Not 100% sure though.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Cree Q2 is on a star base. 
- It's an excellent 2 mode thrower that is worth the money imo. 
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.90A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.7V @ 4.2v 18650 in High.
*◎* *Runtime Graph*
- You can ignore the spikes as they are not caused by the WF400
- Remains on well past the 4th hour. (Not bright enough to be useful though)



 

 



*★★★ **UJC B-6 Cree P3 AA **DX* *KD* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw: 250* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **30* lux
- Size is about the same as an Ultrafire C3. Quite small EDC.
- Build quality wise, nothing really to fault but doesn't feel expensive.
- Hotspot is fairly big and not very well defined. Not a thrower.
- As the throw measurement suggests, it doesn't feel bright at all.
- Spill is fairly bright though and covers a large area. ~1W output.
- 2 mode clicky with ~6 ohm resistor for low.
- In Low mode, the brightness is barely visible under moonlight.
- It is so dim that it's perfect for book reading in dark. Not bad!
- Comes witha blue GITD rubber clicky. Easy to press. Doesn't tail stand.
- Cree P3 bin LED on 14mm round base and it seems it is glued to pill.
- It uses an identical boost driver board to the MTE SSC P4. (~1W in High)
- Due to the long spring in the tail cap, you can use AAA batteries also.
- FYI - This light is said to have Q2 according to KD. But mine was a P3!
- Dunno. There's really nothing too special about it really. Not bright either.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.00A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.90A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.



 



*★★★ **Cree P4 C-02 **DX* (Reviewed Jan 05 2008)
*Throw:* *850* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox: **73 *lux
- Umm. Looks near exactly like the single-mode Ultrafire C3 AA.
- Umm. Is it a rebadged Ultrafire C3? Maybe so. Looks too same.
- Brightness however is a bit different. This light is ~20% brighter.
- Also the tint is more whiter than the Ultrafire C3. Interesting.
- It's a dollar cheaper than Ultrafire C3. But C3 comes with holster.
- No idea if this light works with 2 x AA or 14500. Haven't tried.
- Has a switch module in a pill which means better contacts.
- Aluminium textured OP reflector. Glass lense. It can tail stand!
- Reflector has a tight hole for the LED so it is perfectly centered.
- Cannot see any O-ring at front of lense. Body has O-rings on both sides.
- I'll check later if it can accept 2AA using the same extension tube.
- It's like a slightly brighter version of Ultrafire C3 P4 that can tailstand!
- But I don't have any reason to really recommend this over the C3. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.40A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 1.05A from 1 x 1.5v Alkaline AA.



 

 



*★★★ KD V2 Cree Q2 5 Modes LED Flashlight (14500) KD*
*Throw:* _High_ *1500* lux , _Mid _*500* lux , _Low_ *200* lux (1 x 3.7v 14500)
*Lightbox:* *125 *lux (high)
- Similar to the size of Mini 3W Cree light with slightly smaller head.
- Light beam looks very similar to Mini 3W Cree. Clean, no rings.
- But hotspot is not as bright or well defined. Total output is quite bright still.
- Aluminium textured reflector. Glass lense. Pill can be taken out easily.
- Cree is on a standard sized star base. Not glued. Very DIY friendly.
- Fits Trustfire protected 14500 without tissues. Plenty of leeway.
- Reverse clicky. Firm pressure required. But still useable single handed.
- 5 modes. high / mid / low / strobe / sos. Can switch modes with half-press.
- Solid feeling to the light. But not high quality. Looks and feels cheap.
- For the price, it's not a bad 5 mode 14500 Cree light with good bright output.
- But for some reason, I don't like it that much and my friend feels the same.
- Henc I highly doubt I'll ever recommend someone to get this light. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.01A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.7V 14500 in High.



 

 



*★★★★★ Romisen RC-G4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 18650) Gray* *DX* / *Official*
*Throw:* *2500* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *1700* lux (1 x 3.7v 18650)
*Lightbox:* *75 *lux
- Similar in size to the Superfire Xenon with a slightly wider head. Looks like Ultrafire C2.
- It has a smaller head than Ultrafire C2. Noticeably heavier than RC-F4. Not too big still.
- Hexagonal spill due to crown bezel. Beam is very clean with no dark rings or artifacts.
- Blended-edge hotspot with some yellow corona-ring visible. Small concentrated hotspot.
- Built very strong. Thick walls. Good quality threads. Nothing is glued. Firm reverse clicky.
*- *Glass lense and big Aluminium OP reflector. The reflector is threaded which reflects quality.
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill though.
- Good amount of heatsink fins on the head. Does not get hot at all. 
- Only pulls 0.2A from dual RCR123A batteries. Good runtime of 3.5+ hrs.
- For it's long runtime, good brightness and excellent build quality for under $18, it is a bargain imo.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.20A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V RCR123A on High.
- It pulls 0.23A from 1 x Trustfire 3.7v 18650 on High.



 

 



*★★★★★ KD 400+ Lumens 3xSSC LED (Ultrafire WF-500 body)* *KD*
*Throw:* _High_ *5200* lux , _Low_ *1300* lux (4 x 3.6v CR123A) 
*Lightbox:* _High _*TBA *lux , _Low_ *TBA *lux 
- Biggest and heaviest in this round up by far. About twice the length of MTE SSC P4 AA. 
- This is not an EDC sized light that's for sure. LOL
- WOW. VERY bright "floody" light. No rings and no artifacts. White-neutral tint.
- Doesn't have a tight throw beam. Smooth blended beam from the hotspot to spill.
- It makes my bedroom light up like I've got a 60W bulb lit up from the ceiling.
- The body is 100% Ultrafire WF-500. (No Kaidomain markings) Very solid. Thick 2mm+ walls. 
- Switch is easy to press. Reverse clicky. It does not tail stand as it stick out big time.
- Driver-based 2 mode is a bit dodgy. It doesn't always switch modes the way you want it to.
- Threads are all non-glued which is nice. Textured reflectors are stuck on to the LED star board.
- Glass lense at front. It isn't screwed in so it can fall out if you open the front bezel.
- It doesn't get that hot at all even while using it for extended periods. 
- It's a serious amount of metal and light output from only $40. (Pity it's now discontinued)
*-* This light is *no longer available* to buy as it was a limited production model.
Alternatively, there are these lights with similar output:
--- Romisen RC-T5 which has 4 x Cree Q4 LEDs (Possibly a bit brighter)
--- Ultrafire WF500 3 x Cree which is cheaper. (As bright as KD 3xSSC)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.51A from 4 x Ultrafire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high. Only 0.10A in low.



 



*★★★★★ Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A DX*
*Throw:* _High_ *3400* lux , _Low_ *800 *lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115 *lux , _Low_ *30* lux 
- Bigger than a Gree Cree. Much chunkier and a bit longer.
- Very bright. It throws well but not as well defined as Gree/RC-F4 due to OP reflector.
- Clean beam and zero artifacts. Wide spill. Nice even brightness for entire spill area.
- *It is direct driven*. There's no regulator driver board. See this post for more info.
- As the brightness drops over time, it isn't as bright as RC-F4 during use. But it is brighter than Gree.
- 2 mode reverse clicky. High - Low - Off. It is easy to press with one hand.
- Low mode is about the brightness of the MTE SSC P4 AA. It's not super duper low low. But OK.
- Build quality is quite good. Spring on both sides of the battery compartment.
- Good well machined threads. Lightly lubed. Well coated everywhere inside and out. 
- Plenty of room for the CR123A battery of any type. Near 2mm thick walls. Feels solid.
- Double big o-rings at the tail thread. O-ring in-front of lense and front thread. 
- Switch module and Driver/LED module can also be easily taken out.
- Cree LED is on a star board. Thermal paste below it. Not glued. Perfect for DIY projects!
- BTW, Switch is a cheap tri-state that can be bought from DX. It cannot handle 1.5A+ current.
- With the reflector taken out, it's not a full candle mode but has a wide single tone, no hotspot output.
- Thin glass lense. It isn't secured so it can fall out if you open the front bezel.
- It can semi-tail stand. The rubber clicky does stick out just enough to not be 100% flat.
- BTW, there is a 5-mode version of this light with a 1-mode clicky + 5 mode driver.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 4.2v
- It pulls 0.80A from 1 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high @ 3.8v
*◎* *Brightness over time in stock form *(Using Trustfire 880mAh CR123A)
- It is very similar to graph of Gree Cree below but 10 minutes shorter.



 

 

 



(Third photo is from a Mini3W modded with Cree Q5 bin + 3W regulated driver + 1 x 3.6v RCR123A = 43
00lux @1m & 175lux light box!)

*★★★★ Gree Cree XRE (1 x CR123A)* *LINK* (Reviewed SEP 2007)
*Throw:* *2400* lux (1 x 3.6v RCR123A)
*Lightbox:* *90 *lux
- Similar in size to the MTE SSC P4 light. Quite compact. Tactical crown. 
- *It is direct driven.* Very bright well-defined hotspot. Great little thrower. 
- Deep smooth plastic reflector. Slightly ringy and tiny artifacts near the hotspot. 
- Head unscrews off easily to reveal bare LED for candle mode. LED module is easily taken out. 
- Reflector module and front lense is glued to the head. So it's not really possible to change it.
- Does not tail stand. Can swap the clickie to GITD ones. But not much benefit.
- Single mode reverse clickie. Tail clicky is firm but it's still useable in single-hand use easily. 
- It still rolls off the table if the surface is slanted on an angle.
- The body does get warm but doesn't get too hot even after extended use.
MAR 2008 Update
- Bit outdated now. Still a good thrower. But in terms of quality, get RC-N3 or Mini 3W Cree light.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.95A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A @ 4.2v 



 

 



*★★★★ MTE Z-Power SSC P4 KS-3 *(*DX*/*KD*)
*Throw:* _High_ *4000* lux , _Low_ *2300* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* _High _*115* lux , _Low_ *70* lux (Initial peak is 160 lux but lasts only 2 seconds)
- Biggest in this round up overall. As tall as WF-606A and wide as the DX 7 watt light. 
- Very bright hotspot. It starts off at 5000+ lux but drops off to a more constant 4000 lux within 1 minute.
- Clean white beam with a slight blue tint. No significant rings or artifacts. Spill is very wide and bright also.
- It gets quite hot after around 5 minutes. Similar to Romisen RC-F4. But it's not painful to hold.
- Nothing seems to be glued which is rare for MTE lights. So you can do candle mode with head off.
- 2 mode tail clicky has low and high mode. It is fairly easy to click it single handed. It can also tail stand. 
- It is a reverse clicky and you cannot change mode by soft-press only. (Need to full press off/on)
- Plastic smooth reflector and plastic lense. Double o-rings at head and tail thread. Tough.
- It is bright. But for some reason, I don't like it heaps. But some might. =)
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A in high.
- Tail clickie shows 8.5 ohm resistence in low mode with my DMM.



 



*★★★ MX Power 3W SSC P4 1xCR123A DX*
*Throw:* *320* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* *30* lux
- Not that bright. It certainly isn't bright enough to be called a 3W SSC light imo.
- Beam is very clean and smooth. Same look to the MTE SSC P4 AA. Neutral light tint. (Not white)
- Has a side clickie (reverse) and not a tail switch. Feels solid. But the click sound is quite loud.
- It is quite small. It's one of the smallest in this round up. Except for the Pocket Cree P4 light.
- It can tail stand. Does not roll off tables due to protruding side clickie. Good build quality.
- SSC P4 LED without base is glued on to the what looks like a copper pill. 
- Plastic smooth reflector. Glass lense with O-ring in-front.
- Lanyard is tiny. It's for finger use as even a small hand won't go through it. Kids maybe. 
- After around 10 minutes, it gts VERY hot. Only for short burst use imo.
- If you want a compact side clickie for in-car use etc, this isn't too bad. But not that good either.
- This light is *not* direct driven. Has a driver. See photos at DX link above.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.44A from a single Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.
*◎* *Runtime Graph*
- Seems well regulated. But runtime is quite short for its brightness level.



 

 



*★★★★★★ **Romisen RC-F4 Cree P4 (2 x CR123A or 1 x 17670**) Gray* *DX* / *KD* / *Official*
*Throw:* *3400* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A) or *4900* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A via direct drive mod)
*Lightbox:* *125* lux
- Similar look to the beam as the Gree. Slightly Ringy in and out side the beam but no artifacts.
- Bright well defined tight hotspot. Well regulated. Constant brightness from the get go till it dies.
- Feels well made. Very clean inside and out. It does not tail stand.
- Works fine with two Trustfire/Ultrafire 3.6v protected CR123A batteries.
- O-ring at front and at tail thread. Smooth aluminium reflector on my sample.
- But everyone else advised that they have received this light with OP reflector instead. (less throw, less ringy)
- Green GITD tailcap is standard. Switch easy to use. Single mode reverse on/off clickie.
- Tail thread is good but a bit sharp. It wasn't lubed. Switch module can be taken out easily.
- Head seems to be glued at the thread. But can be opened with a strap wrench easily.
- (Seems some doesn't come glued. So it can easily be opened by hand. Oh well)
- Cree is on 16mm round base and on a pill that can be rotated out. LED base is glued to the pill.
- The body gets quite warm after 15 minutes of use. But it isn't too too hot.
- Still, you can't get such a decent flashlight for under $15 than this imo. A great buy!
- *Vikas* confirms that DX SKU2844 Ultrafire 17670 battery fits and works in the RC-F4.
- *dudu84* confirms that "protected" Ultrafire 17670 fits if outer cover is stripped and replaced by clear tape.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.6A from 2 x Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.
- According to KD, it will keep near full brightness for 2 hours with a single 17670. (About 75-90 minutes with 2 x RCR123A)
*◎ Experiments*
- I have bypassed the driver board and made this into a direct driven light. (soldering required)
- Now I get 4900 lux @ 1m instead! Pulls 1.1A from single CR123A battery. (see 3rd picture)
- But need to get 17670 battery to eliminate the need for a spacer to use only 1 RCR123A.



 

 



(Thrid photo is RC-F4 direct driven via single 3.6v RCR123A bypassing the built-in regulator board - approx 30% brighter)

*★★★★★ Ultrafire WF-606A 3W Cree (2xAA/1xCR2) DX / KD*
*Throw:* *1750* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh AA)
*Lightbox:* *95* lux
- It's quite bright for a 2 x AA flashlight. Good throw and good amount of spill.
- No artifacts or visible rings. Has a slightly yellow corona around hotspot. Neutral tint overall.
- It can use CR2's but not CR123A batteries. They just don't fit due to tight barrel. 
- Reverse clickie is very easy to press and use with one hand. Does not tail stand.
- Perfect for DIY'ers. Nothing is glued on at the threads. Can expose LED for candle mode.
- Aluminium OP reflector. Well centered LED. Tactical crown shaped head.
- Doesn't get too warm. Very comfortable temperature to hold for long time.
- It doesn't roll off tables too easily. The head is big and has enough flat spots to stop.
- Very goog build quality. Feels very solid and ready for tough times. Feels expensive.
- It is not a small light in terms of length. 4cm longer than RC-F4 above.
- If you want a bright single-mode throwy double-AA light, this is a great light!
- There are alternatives if desired. eg. Romisen Cree RC-N3 (Also reviewed!)
- Rayovac Hybrids apparently fits very tightly. No probs with Eneloops.
- My Powerbase 2500mAh AA do not fit at all. So don't use fat NiMhs. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.3A from two fully charged 1.2v Eneloops NiMh AA's.



 

 



*★★★★★ UltraFire C3 AA/14500 Cree XR-E P4 Single Mode* *LINK1* or *LINK2*
*Throw: **700* lux (1.2v AA NiMh) / *720* lux (2 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *56* lux
- Small and cute and very well made. Looks good with extension tube also. Feels expensive!
- Bright enough for general use. Bright well defined hot spot. Clean beam. Neutral tint.
- Brightness is identical in both 1 x AA or 2 x AA mode. Slightly brighter with 14500 at beginning. (See graph)
- It will last 4 hours at full brightness with 2 x AA according to selfbuilt's review.
- Glass lense and textured aluminium reflector. LED wasn't well centered with mine but didn't matter.
- Does not tail stand. Tail clickie feels better when replaced with a GIDT rubber piece.
- Nothing seems to be glued. Great for DYI'ers. It does not get hot either.
- Great quality looking / feeling AA light for the money. Excellent as a present.
- You can buy 2 extenders and use 3 x AA NiMhs for super long run time. (same brightness)
- It isn't the brightest AA light, but it's a great AA light that I highly recommend.
UPDATE JAN 30 2008 - There is now a Single-mode Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 available.
UPDATE MAR 10 2008 - There is now a Stainless Steel version of the P4 model also!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.25A from 1 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
- It pulls 0.49A from 2 x 1.2v NiMh AA.
*◎* *Runtime Graph*
*-* The light is extremely well regulated all the way until battery becomes flat.



 

 

 



*★★★★ MTE 5-Mode 100 Lumens Rebel 1 x AA / 0100 BIN LINK*
*Throw: **850* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *60* lux
- More rounder looking than the MTE SSC P4. Slightly smaller also.
- Bright and large well-defined neutral colored hotspot. Some artifacts in hotspot.
- Also has a bright large spill. No rings or artifacts in the spill area. 
- 5 modes. Has a memory feature. It will turn back on at the last mode used.
- It can tail stand. But original clickie is very hard to press. Worst one here.
- Tail clicke is MUCH better when replaced with GITD rubber piece. (But then it doesn't tail stand)
- Everything seems to be glued on at the threads like most other MTE lights.
- Not a bad multi-mode single AA light at all. There's a newer 20 mode version also.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.70A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ High mode.
- It pulls 1.25A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.95A from the 1.5v Alkaline @ Low mode.
*◎ Experiments*
- Do not use 14500 or 2 x AA with this light. LED output turns blue VERY quickly.



 



*★★★★ MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight* *LINK*
*Throw:* *500* lux (1 x 1.2v AA NiMh) / *900* lux (2 x 1.2v NiMh with custom tube)
*Lightbox:* *55* lux
- Well made-looking body. Thick barrel. Looks like a Fenix. Well centered LED.
- It is fairly bright. But still it is one of the lesser ones in this roundup. (1W-1.5W light)
- There is no well defined hotspot. It is smooth and widely spread. Good for close up work.
- Ultrafire C3 looks a bit brighter in use due to brighter and better defined hotspot. 
- Tail clicky feels much better when replaced with GITD rubber piece.
- It has a plastic smooth reflector. 
(_*DEC 30th07 *_- It now has an Aluminium reflector. Smooth or Textured is luck of draw though)
- Single mode reverse on/off clickie. Mine broke after a month of use. (*DEC 30th07 *- Switch module has been improved now in newer versions)
- Does not tail stand. Head/switch module is glued on at the threads. (*DEC 30th07 *- New one now tail stands!)
*UPDATE *- Please read this post as this light has now been improved by MTE!!
Due to the changes above with the latest batches. Rating have been boosted to 4 stars!
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.10A from unloaded-1.3v NiMH AA
- It pulls 1.35A from unloaded-1.6v Alkaline AA
*◎ Experiments*
- Output improves when using 2 AA in series with custom tube but output does show a blue tint.
- Tried wiring up 3.6v CR123A. Brighter than 2 x AA. But within 5 seconds, output turns very BLUE. =(
- Tried 3.0v LiFePo4 14500. Brighter than 2 x AA. But output becomes blue still. Not recommended!!



 



*★★★★ KD 1xAAA SSC U-bin SX0H Buckle* *LINK*
*Throw:* *250* lux (1 x 1.2v AAA NiMh)
*Lightbox:* *55* lux 
- It has a nice clean floody seoul look to the beam. White tint.
- Has a very wide spill and hotspot. The hotspot is barely defined. Great floody light. 
- Has a twisty switch which feels quite smooth and firm. Single mode obviously.
- Body gets warm after a minute. Enough for my friends say "whoa, it gets quite warm"
- High quality feel to the body. Nice etching quality. Glass lense. Feels expensive.
- Comes with a buckle which is very light but feels a bit weak. Can take it off easily though.
- Front head seems glued but can be taken off if pulled hard. There is no threads for the head portion.
- Can't see o-ring at the lense. There is o-ring at tail thread that gives resistence for twisty.
- It fits my BTY 1350mAh AAA battery from DX just fine. Alkalines also fits without issues.
- It can tail stand as the buckle end is flat and wide enough.
- Be careful not to tighten the switch too much as it may cause damage to the driver by the battery pushing down.
- Highly recommended still for a AAA light which is quite bright.
- *UPDATE FEB 2008 -* This light has improved since I bought mine. It is now up to Revision #3 and soon #4 - *INFO HERE*
- *UPDATE MAR 2008 - *The price has gone up $5 (33%) to $20 now at KD! 
- *UPDATE MAR 2008* - It is available at DX now! Seems like version 3?
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.65A from 1.2v NiMh AAA 



 

 



*★★★★ Superfire WF-501B (Xenon - 2 x CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *3850* lux (2 x 3.6v CR123A)
- This is a non-LED XENON bulb light. I just had it and it's cheap so included it in this roundup.
- Not a small EDC sized light. Still fits in my jean pocket as it's slim enough
- Very yellow beam. But EXTREMELY bright. Great throw + floody beam. No rings/artifacts.
- Wide hotspot and spill. Great work light. Easy on the eye during use due to the color.
- But don't expect long running times. Probably 30 minutes max at full brightness.
- Aluminum textured reflector. Easy to press reverse clicky.
- The flashlight itself doesn't look that nice imo. But it's built like a tank.
- If you want a super bright xenon light. This is not bad for only $10!
- But KD sells a newer brighter better looking Ultrafire WF502B for $12. =P
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.34A from 2 x Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v)



 



*★★★★ Pocket 142lm CREE P4 Flashlight (CR123A) KD / DX*
*Throw:* *1100* lux (Gets hot very quickly and it drops to around 900 within 2 minutes)
*Lightbox:* *95* lux (Initial peak is 120 lux)
- Big and bright smooth hotspot. Has a similar look to the Cree Q4 5 mode beam.
- Output is very smooth and clean. No rings or artifacts or dead center spot.
- Very wide spill. Wider spill area than Gree or RC-F4. Great floody output.
- Very small. It's a tiny CR123A EDC. It's about 2/3 the size of Gree Cree.
- *It is direct driven.* Twisty switch. It tail stands. It does have a lanyard hole.
- Tail thread is too short for protected batteries. Thread barely holds.
- Non-protected battery is perfect for it though. So don't use protected.
- When off, the battery rattles a bit. A little foam in the tail module fixes this. (DIY)
- Textured aluminium reflector and glass lense. Spring on driver side. No spring in tail.
- Quality wise, looks claen on outside. Inside is not well anodized. (big patches)
- Can take out the pill from the inside. Just rotate the inner copper ring.
- Don't expect to use it with bare hands for longer than 5 minutes at a time. Gets VERY hot!
- It's pumps out a serious amount of light for its size. But it's not a high quality light.
- Run time should be around 35-40 minutes just like the other direct driven lights. (Mini 3W Cree or Gree)
- FYI - There is a higher quality alternative - Ultrafire 602D HAIII or Romisen RC-C3
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 1.2A from the Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A




 

*★★★★ Super Bright Cree Q4 5 mode (CR123A)* *LINK*
*Throw:* *1800* lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
*Lightbox:* *100* lux
- Similar size to Ultrafire C3 (1AA) Well made feel to it. Quite small.
- Very bright overall output. White tint. (I have the green body model)
- Smooth looking hotspot with smooth spill. No artifacts / rings. 
- No return memory feature. Every time you turn it on, it's the next mode. Annoying!
- Very easy to press reverse tail clickie. It does not tail stand.
- Switch module is of good quality and is not glued at the thread.
- Two O-rings at the tail thread. Textured aluminum reflector. Glass lens.
- Head is glued at the thread. Look inside and it seems it's soldered on.
- It says 12W on the body. Yeah right! Also says USA. Dunno why.
- This light has erratic brightness output over time. Gets very hot also.
- If you want a small multi-mode light with good brightness, it's not bad.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.82A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ High mode.
- It pulls 0.26A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Med mode.
- It pulls 0.10A from the Trustfire 3.6V CR123A (Charged at 4.2v) @ Low mode.



 

 



*★★ DX 7 Watt Luxeon 3 x AAA* *LINK*
*Throw:* *1350* lux (3 x 1.2v AAA NiMh)
- Hotspot is quite well defined and bright. But spill is very dark.
- Has a reverse tail clickie which is easy to press.
- Plastic lense. the whole light overall looks cheap and bulky.
- Uses 3 x AAA in parallel via a included bracket.
- I don't have a single reason to recommend this light to anyone.
- Well, if you want a no-spill-only-hotspot light, it's not bad. =P



 



*★ 3W LED CR123A Flashlight* *(Generic) DX*
*Throw:* *180 *lux (1 x 3.6v CR123A)
- It's only $7.25 so can't expect much from it.
- It's about the size of Gree Cree. Built like a tank.
- Slightly blue tint to the light. Artifacts in hotspot.
- Reverse clickie at tail. It can only be pressed by the tip of finger nail.
- Plastic-looking smooth reflector and thin glass lense.
- Seriously, I have no idea why I even got this light. Don't buy it.
*◎* *Measurements*
- It pulls 0.7A from a single Trustfire Protected 3.6V CR123A.



 



*★★★★ 22000mcd Keychain 5mm LED 10 pack DX / KD*
*Throw:* *30* lux
*Lightbox:* *8* lux
- Not the most durable light. 1 didn't work. 1 had a broken switch on arrival.
- Bright for such a tiny light. Has both momentary and permanent on mode.
- It can still faintly light up a small room when pointed at the ceiling.
- You can still see up to around 10 yards ahead in pitch dark with it.
- Get the white instead of black as it leaks more light and so is brighter.
- Great for cheap giveaways. Liked by everyone when given for free. =)

*★★ 10mm Bright LED Keychain flashlight DX / KD*
*Throw:* *80* lux @ 100cm
*Lightbox:* *8* lux
- Quite a bit bigger than the 5mm one above. But identical look and design.
- Brighter hotspot = more throw. But virtually no spill. So it doesn't feel bright.
- I don't recommend it. I would rather use the 5mm one above instead anyday.
NOTE: Reviews at DX says this thing is super bright. Hmm.
I may have a dud one. Photos there looks much brighter than mine.
If it is that bright, I would give it probly 4 stars also. Maybe I'll re-purchase. =P

*★★★ Mini Pig 2 LED Flashlight LINK*
- 2 x 5mm LEDs but it's not as bright as 22000mcd 5mm Keychain light.
- You get two seperate round outputs side by side. They are half overlapped.
- As a flashlight, it's very very weak. Just enough for close up work.
- The two LED outputs aren't exactly the same. Luck of the draw LEDs.
- I would rather get the cheaper and brighter 5mm keychain lights.
- Momentary on/off heart-shaped switch on the pig's belly. No permanent on option.
- Very cheap for what it is. Cute looking. Very light. Cheap gift.
- My friends laugh at it but they like it. So it has some merits. =P

*[COMMENTS]*

- Every sample may vary in brightness by up to around 15% or so. 
- So yours could end up being dimmer or brighter than what I have. (But not enough to be distinguishable by eye)
- Also, feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:


----------



## konfusius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

And don't forget adding the "signature"  to the title!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

A note on something I did to a cheap DX light:

A SAIK (dx sku 2768) gave up it's reflector for my REX 2.0 (DFW Flashapalooza acquired) with a home made plastic LED module protector it gives the REX a slightly tighter beam with a donut hole only VERY close 2" or less.

The REX reflector won't EVEN get down to focus the SAIK module and won't screw into the SAIK head anyhow.

So I made a plastic spacer the approx length of the reflector and put it in front of the module to hold the lens tight. The result is a WIDE flood light! The beam is about 12" wide at 10" from wall! It TOTALLY lights a dark bathroom.

It was my lesser of three SAIKs so no loss, and a pretty neat flooder as a result!


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

The old thread was awesome! The new one will be gnarly! (duuudes!)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

Thanks to the mods, now I'm the originator of this new Part II thread! =)
I still need to somehow get the original vbCode of my original thread.

or I'll have to reformat all part of my review again! 
I hope mod can email me the content of my post. =)


----------



## Calina

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Thanks to the mods, now I'm the originator of this new Part II thread! =)
> I still need to somehow get the original vbCode of my original thread.
> 
> or I'll have to reformat all part of my review again!
> I hope mod can email me the content of my post. =)


 
Can't you just use copy and paste.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

Oh. I didn't know vBcode could just be copied straight up. cool. will do. =)

*Update: *Done. 

FYI - I will try to make some changes in the coming days to improve the readability of this long review.

1. Use smaller thumbnails for each beamshot/kitchen photo to make scrolling less and page to load faster.
2. Add a third test photo. This will take some time and as some light I have are modded, it won't be for all lights.
3. Some photos of components which isn't shown on KD or DX for some lights such as switch module, light engine etc.

and anything else I can think of as long as time allows me to do so.. =)


----------



## violatorjf

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

$4 donation sent :thumbsup:

Of the lights you mentioned, I'd say the Rexlight interests me the most, but I honestly enjoy reading reviews on ANY light.

Thanks


----------



## MikeSalt

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

 for $4

Keep up the good work. These flashlights are crucial for the education of those not familiar with good flashlights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

What Rexlight?

I mentioned a Rex 2.0 but I know not of one in the original thread.

I like that I improved it slightly!!!


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*

Just wanted to let you know that I've purchased a Romisen RC-F4 and Ultrafire WC-606A because of your posts. I think your reviews are pretty much spot on. For a 2-123A light, the F4 is a great buy! For a 2-AA light, the WC-606A is also very nice.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD flashlights (Part II)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> What Rexlight?
> I mentioned a Rex 2.0 but I know not of one in the original thread.
> I like that I improved it slightly!!!


 
I mentioned a rexlight 2.1 B002 as one of the lights I am interested in buying. =)

I'm really glad that my reviews are helping people not to buy duds and buy the better ones the first time around.
I wish I could buy much more lights more often but I guess that's not possible as I cannot afford all of them. =P
So I would like to thank all who have donated so far. It helps me on my way to getting my next light that much sooner. :thumbsup:

btw, I thank anyone who reads and contirubute to this thread. Everyone is a winner here. :twothumbs

*UPDATE*

I've started changing all the output photos to thumbnails.
I've also put it up on imageshack so hopefully it's quicker.
Seems it makes it much easier to browse through now. =)
Should be done soon. It's taking me a while doing each one.


----------



## lingpau

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Terrific light review Bessiebenny! I am really a novice at understanding the pros and cons of these lights. I recently bought a couple of Deal Extremes WF-606A 2 AA lights and your evaluation seems very accurate. They are great lights for the money. Has anyone evaluated the new Ravovac 3 watt 2 AA light vs the WF-606A lights? I know at WalMart the Rayovac sells for about 24.00 plus tax vs the WF-606A at $20.30 These lights seem to be competetors so I am curious if I got the best light. Whats your opinon? Thanks! Ken


----------



## ruderbaker

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

G'day Mate:thumbsup:

Since I read your review a lot I thought I better join-up! Thanks for the great reviews and please keep them coming!

 I'll chuck in $4 to help make sure that you do keep the reviews coming:twothumbs


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



ruderbaker said:


> I'll chuck in $4 to help make sure that you do keep the reviews coming


 
Thanks mate! :twothumbs Yup. With everyone's help, reviews will never end!

btw, can you pm me what your email address you donated me with? (or I'm not sure who's who. haha.)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Last week I received an RC-C3 (DX sku 6117). It arrived with dents in the body and I was going to return it, but then laziness took over. I didn't want to wait for the return shipment and replacement to come so I'm keeping it.

I took it apart last night to see the 'plastic' pill that others have talked about and surprisingly found that there is a real driver inside the pill. So this single CR123A light is not direct drive.

The pill is plastic though not all of it. There is an LED portion that is aluminum, and the rear battery end has a collar pressed into the plastic threaded portion that retains the PCB and serves as the contact with the tailcap. I really like this twisty design better than the KD Buckle light since the battery is always under spring tension and it is the mating of the tailcap to the pills metal collar that turns the light on.

The LED is mounted on a aluminum plate PCB, but it is not attached to the pill's aluminum top at all, nor is there heat sink compound between the two. The other bad thing is the reflector doesn't push on the LED to keep it in contact with the aluminum pill top to help pull heat away from the emitter. 

When I reassembled mine I put heat sink compound under the LED board, and then a small o-ring on top of the LED pcb for the reflector to press on to keep the LED board in contact with the pill aluminum top.

Here's pictures of the RC-C3 guts.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Probedude said:


> The LED is mounted on a aluminum plate PCB, but it is not attached to the pill's aluminum top at all, nor is there heat sink compound between the two. The other bad thing is the reflector doesn't push on the LED to keep it in contact with the aluminum pill top to help pull heat away from the emitter.


 
That is interesting. It was glued with thermal adhesive on my RC-C3.


----------



## Kuderna

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

$4 Paypal sent.

Great updates for readability.

Thanks for all the work.


Luke


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

bessiebenny, do you have plans to review the romisen T5 and V4? Awesome job, and keep up the good work!


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



deathkenli said:


> That is interesting. It was glued with thermal adhesive on my RC-C3.



Can I get an idea of what runtime to expect from an RC-C3? It would be a nice EDC for a non-flashaholic.


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Modest donation sent!

Also, FYI, your link to KaiDomain for the 606-A is wrong. Should be: http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2255
And link to KD AAA Belt Buckle light V3 is http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4116


----------



## Omega Man

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Bessie, have you considered testing the Conqueror Light?
http://www.newexcite.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=119
Looks like a contender with the Aurora WF-600 Q5.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Kuderna said:


> $4 Paypal sent.
> Great updates for readability.
> Thanks for all the work.
> Luke


 
Thanks Luke!! btw, could you pm me your email addy so I can confirm which was from you? =)
I think my next light to get is Rexlight 2.1. For only $40, it might be the best high quality AA-sized EDC around.
(Especially the fact that it has a High/Low only mode and Low mode has over 45 hours run-time!)



Phyte said:


> bessiebenny, do you have plans to review the romisen T5 and V4? Awesome job, and keep up the good work!


 
I'm interested in the V4 but not the T5 currently. (I'm really more into EDC-sized light)
Well, I would love to try out the T5, but it won't be a light that I would use often at all. =P

I'll put RC-V4 will be on my to-buy list. =)



meuge said:


> Can I get an idea of what runtime to expect from an RC-C3? It would be a nice EDC for a non-flashaholic.


 
I assumed RC-C3 would be direct drivebn but seeing the photos above, it doesn't seem it it. Either way, I expect about 40 minutes to an hour till it dies. (If it was direct driven, it'll last about 40 minutes. Look at my runtimes for Gree or Mini 3W)



Anarchocap said:


> Modest donation sent!
> Also, FYI, your link to KaiDomain for the 606-A is wrong. Should be:
> And link to KD AAA Belt Buckle light V3 is


 
Thanks anarchocap!! (does your email addy start with cory?)
Thank you also for finding bad links. I've updated them accordingly now. :thumbsup:



Omega Man said:


> Bessie, have you considered testing the Conqueror Light?
> Looks like a contender with the Aurora WF-600 Q5.


 
It is interesting light but not sure if I'll get it as it's not an EDC-size for me.
(WF-400, RC-G4 etc are all just a bit too big imo. hehe.)
I think WF-600 would still be a much brighter light in terms of throw imo.

btw, there's a thread here also. not too much info about it though.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183459
also, some reviews here - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10367


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hi. Excellent work. Small donation sent. Go on with your reviews.


----------



## tmlwyb

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Guys, I need your help. 
I want to buy Romisen RC-F4 (as I like its output numbers and the fact that it's regulated) and 2xRCR123 + charger but I would like to know whether it's capable to run on any single 17670 battery? It would be more convenient to use single battery for me. Kai mentioned it in his review and I've seen some reports on this fact here on the board (couldn't find them now) so I wanted to ask directly once and for all.

Also are there any chances that new RC-W4 working on 3AAA would be comparable with RC-F4 in brightness/runtime/throw? I know that it's hard to say without comparing the lights physically but judging just by the batteries used? (in other words should I donate bessiebenny now and wait for him to review RC-W4 or should I donate bessiebenny and order RC-F4 immediately? I'll donate surely as this thread is really outstanding).


----------



## kilgor

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> I think my next light to get is Rexlight 2.1. For only $40, it might be the best high quality AA-sized EDC around.
> (Especially the fact that it has a High/Low only mode and Low mode has over 200 hours run-time!)



You got me excited! I'm always looking for an EDC with good output on high and a LONG running low. However, selfbuilt only found 45 hours on low with the Improved Rexlight 2.1. :mecry:

See here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171982&highlight=Rexlight+2.1


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



kilgor said:


> You got me excited! I'm always looking for an EDC with good output on high and a LONG running low. However, selfbuilt only found 45 hours on low with the Improved Rexlight 2.1. :mecry:


 
Oh. oops. I'll correct that. i must have mistaken for some other light. =P
(Been reading about too many different lights. must have got mixed up)
Hmm. I guess 45 hours is long enough for me still. =P



tmlwyb said:


> Guys,
> I want to buy Romisen RC-F4 but I would like to know whether it's capable to run on any single 17670 battery?
> 
> Also are there any chances that new RC-W4 working on 3AAA would be comparable with RC-F4 in brightness/runtime/throw?


 
Many reported that it does not fit a 17670 in stock form. 
It fits if you bore / brill the battery tube to make it fit. =P
So I recommend either 2 x 3.0v or 2 x 3.6v RCR123A's.

I'm quite interested in the RC-W4 so it'll be my next light on order.
Looks like a mini RC-F4 and I'll see if it works with RCR123A also. =)

btw, if it is running the 3xAAA in series, I expect it to have a shorter run time than RC-F4 unless it isn't as bright.


----------



## kilgor

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Oh. oops. I'll correct that. i must have mistaken for some other light. =P
> (Been reading about too many different lights. must have got mixed up)
> Hmm. I guess 45 hours is long enough for me still. =P



The LRI Proton Pro get 216+ hours on low as tested by ThisIsNascar and is $49.95 delivered. I have one and it is a sweet light.


----------



## dulridge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Many reported that it does not fit a 17670 in stock form.
> It fits if you bore / brill the battery tube to make it fit. =P
> So I recommend either 2 x 3.0v or 2 x 3.6v RCR123A's.



My unprotected 17670 cells will fit in anything that takes 2xCR123. 18650s won't fit in most of my lights, protected or unprotected but I've yet to find the 2xCR/RCR123 light that won't take my 17670s. Doubtless they exist but I've yet to meet them.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



dulridge said:


> My unprotected 17670 cells will fit in anything that takes 2xCR123. 18650s won't fit in most of my lights, protected or unprotected but I've yet to find the 2xCR/RCR123 light that won't take my 17670s. Doubtless they exist but I've yet to meet them.


 
RC-F4 has a really narrow tube. Even some of my 16340's fit quite tightly.
Hence the reason why some are having problems fitting the 17670 size.

btw, DX will reopen on the FEB 20TH according to some bad weather.
It's similar for KD as well. So I think it'll be a quiet month for me. =(
But starting from end of this month till mid-March, expect 2-3 lights.


----------



## dulridge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> RC-F4 has a really narrow tube. Even some of my 16340's fit quite tightly.



Mine will hopefully arrive in April - may be the first that won't take my 17670s. This is not a problem as I have plenty RCR123s.

Hope your battery boxes arrive soon.

D.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Dulridge, I'm eagerly awaiting the battery boxes you sent me. =)

*NEW ORDER NOTICE*
- Romisen RC-W4 Cree 3xAAA LINK (Ordered on FEB 8th)

Looking at the pics, this light might possibly have 3 x AAA in parallel.
Which means it'll have decent run time. but may not be that bright.
If it is in series, I expect it to be as bright as RC-F4 possibly. =)


----------



## dulridge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *NEW ORDER NOTICE*
> - Romisen RC-W4 Cree 3xAAA LINK (Ordered on FEB 8th)
> 
> Looking at the pics, this light might possibly have 3 x AAA in parallel.
> Which means it'll have decent run time. but may not be that bright.
> If it is in series, I expect it to be as bright as RC-F4 possibly. =)



Doesn't look like it's parallel to me from the pics. Given that 3 X AAA is roughly the capacity of 1 AA I'd hope that it were series connected. 3AAA just doesn't make sense in parallel.

I'm awaiting a friend machining up a large pile of 3xAAA to RCR123 adapters. I'm not holding my breath as I sent him the drawings in 2006. The capacity is comparable and I own quite a lot of RCR123s. I also own quite a lot of AAAs but prefer 123s, Slimmer (assuming comparing to 3xAA), shorter (ditto). Well that's just me, but I'd always rather use one cell than 3.

But will still be very, very interested to see your review.

Keep up the good work!

Donald


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Thanks anarchocap!! (does your email addy start with cory?)
> Thank you also for finding bad links. I've updated them accordingly now. :thumbsup:



Yes, that's me.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Just noticed the Kai 1xAAA Buckle light has a score of 5 in the review, but only 4 in the table.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



qtaco said:


> Just noticed the Kai 1xAAA Buckle light has a score of 5 in the review, but only 4 in the table.


 
Thanks for that. I forgot to update the chart. I've updated it now. 
KD Buckle went from 4 to 5 stars. MTE SSC AA from 3 to 4 stars.

I wish I had a lightmeter with a PC interface so I can do proper runtime measurements.
But the only one I can find (Extech 401036) is around US$230! Bit too much for me.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



meuge said:


> Can I get an idea of what runtime to expect from an RC-C3? It would be a nice EDC for a non-flashaholic.



I measure a current draw of 0.66A from a fresh CR123A.
If the CR123A has 1400mAH capacity, then it should run for over 2 hours in a perfect world. Lithium battery voltages drop over time so I don't know how long it would really run.

I've been EDC'ing the RC-G2 and it's been great. Nice throw when you need it, bright enough to work on things up close (hydraulic lifts and laser printers). The tail clicky is handy (I'd say handier) than a twisty to use. Single AA battery (I'm using an Eneloop for longer run time but especially because of the low self discharge). No worries about not finding a battery when you really need one.


Dave


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Guys,
I received my UF C2 Q5 5 mode today (the price mistake light).

Pictures here.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2349442&postcount=32

What's scary is the current measurements using 2x CR123A primary cells

Brightness 1 = 0.39A
Brightness 2 = 0.83A
Brightness 3 = 1.96A !!!

UF build quality is not on par with Romisen. I won't be buying anymore UF lights.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

wow. the quality of UF has really gone down in the past months.
Ultrafire C3 Q5 that I ordered might be my last from them it seems.
Romisen definitely seems to be made at a higher quality level. =)
I wonder if the current batch of WF-606A is still as good as before. :thinking:

btw, that's way too much current. Must be something wrong? haha.
2A x 8v is like 16W. Highly doubt the LED is getting even 1/3 of that. =P


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> wow. the quality of UF has really gone down in the past months.
> Ultrafire C3 Q5 that I ordered might be my last from them it seems.
> Romisen definitely seems to be made at a higher quality level. =)
> I wonder if the current batch of WF-606A is still as good as before. :thinking:
> 
> btw, that's way too much current. Must be something wrong? haha.
> 2A x 8v is like 16W. Highly doubt the LED is getting even 1/3 of that. =P



Yep, in the other thread BMF with the same light using LiFePO4 RCR123A's said


BMF said:


> , I don't know how to measure things, it's running very, very, very hot. In just few minutes I can feel the WHOLE LIGHT is pretty warm in my hand. And I think the beam turned blue, I shut it off at once because I remember reading somewhere when it's turned blue the LED is about to go, am I right? It was back to normal after that but I don't want to leave it too long at high, is it a faulty light? And IT'S EATING BATTERIES ON HIGH. My Tenergy 3v LiFePO4 couldn't handle more than 5 minutes I think. I want to time in high but afraid of killing the LED,



So I should hope the LED isn't getting that since it would likely go poof. LiFePO4's fully charged are 3.6V/cell right? So 2 qty is 7.2V, well within the advertised "3.6V ~ 9V" input. I guess I should pop out the PCB and take a look or put a service loop on one of the emitters hookup wire so I can get an inductive amp meter in there. Don't feel like it tonight though.

I paid ~$18 for this (got in on the pricing mistake) so if anything it'll make a good light for modding.

Edit: I popped off the 'driver' pcb. Not much there.





This seals my decision to not buy any Ultrafire lights anymore.


----------



## Flash007

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I've received 4x Trustfire 16340 cells (DX 8683) for my Romisen RC-F4.

They fit perfectly.

Hope now that these cells will hold in time.

Do you know what's the runtime with these cells and the RC-F4.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Flash007 said:


> Do you know what's the runtime with these cells and the RC-F4.



You can expect around around 60-80 minutes of near full brightness before dying. =)


----------



## Flash007

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> You can expect around around 60-80 minutes of near full brightness before dying. =)


 

With 60 minutes runtime, it's ok. Cool.

Thanks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Got DX sku 10688 today. MTE C3-70101 Super Bright LED

Has 5 modes as far as I know...

It is somewhat fatter, longer and heavier than SAIK or REX2.0

It is greenish colored and looks to anodized completely with no noticeable problems.

It has a noticeably more orange pealed reflector than SAIK or REX 

Compared head to head with REX 2.0 the tint is better. More warm than REX. But REX has thanks to SAIK reflector a much tighter spot and therefor puts light out farther than MTE in my usual at work testing.

Maybe tonight I can tell more but at this time I'm not ready to say one is much brighter than the other.

I'll try to edit this with some pics later.

And I plan to try a SAIK reflector too!

EDIT: Still at work (slow day) and got the head off and the guts out.
Found no o-ring behind the lens.
Also found the reflector is plastic (an orange pealed 17mm with legs) that is glued or otherwise attached to the LED. And the LED/base is not attached to the rest of the pill except by the wires.
So it would appear that little to NO heatsinking is taking place.

The modes are a bit funky, they go high/med/low/strobe/sos. And after it stays in one mode for more than say 3 seconds it takes a double press on the switch to change. I guess that's not a bad thing, but I have mastered the REX and this is just a bit different.

I'm not at all sure what I'll do now. Maybe SAIK guts into the MTE body, or even REX guts.

I do like the tint of the (ostensibly) Q5. But besides that and the body it doesn't hold a candle to a SAIK or REX or Romissen!!!

EDIT AGAIN: Here are a couple of overall pictures.










Here's one to show the color somewhat.





Here it is broken down a bit.





And here are a couple of the light module.










REX guts fit (but smaller threads so pressure holds it together) so I know SAIK guts will fit. I'd rather have a bright one level than a heat bomb multi level light.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I just received my F4. My Ultrafire C2 Q5 seems brighter in all respects. Is this the norm or did I just get a 'dimmer' than normal F4? After all the raves about the F4 I was expecting it to be brighter, but the C2 is awesome. It would be interesting to see a F4 Q5!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Casebrius said:


> I just received my F4. My Ultrafire C2 Q5 seems brighter in all respects. Is this the norm or did I just get a 'dimmer' than normal F4? After all the raves about the F4 I was expecting it to be brighter, but the C2 is awesome. It would be interesting to see a F4 Q5!


 
Ultrafire C2 Q5 5-mode is brighter than the RC-F4 and that is normal. 
It drives the LED much harder and has a bigger reflector for better throw.
I would really like Romisen to update the RC-F4 with R2 or something. :naughty:
RC-F4 is popular due to its price and size while being quite bright. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Edited earlier post with pics.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Nice pics and great info Joe. =)

MTE lights generally are low quality also so I'm not surprised of plastic reflector etc.
It seems it has last state memory and hence the need to double-press after a while.

I'm quite eagerly awaiting for the RC-W4 to arrive.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Would you not agree that the LED being glued or otherwise attached to a plastic reflector and NOT attached to the pill by anything but wire will not live very long before heat kills it?

That's my theory!

So run it until it does die or go ahead and put better guts in it now?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I can see that the LED is soldered on to a small metal base though. So if the LED is not being pushed very hard, even that base alone may be enough of a heatsink. Btw, so the back of the base is not touching the pill at all? If so, is it just floating by wires with nothing behind it?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I suppose the base could be pressing against aluminum of the pill. There isn't enough slack to see much under there.

I like the REX 2.0 better for function (also 5-mode) And any of my SAIK 1AA lights is brighter (though only single mode). I think SAIK #2 will give up it's lens, lens o-ring, reflector and LED pill to make the MTE a nice 1-mode light.


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

bessiebenny, I just ordered a couple lesser known(not on DE) Romisen's I found. I got an RC-L3 and a RL-B7. I wanted to order these lights before you can't find them anymore. I figured since they weren't on DE, they might be older stock? I really like the look of the L3..

Phyte

Edit 1) I just realized the B7 is the E4.. I'll see if I can cancel my order because the E4 is $6 cheaper on DE.

Edit 2) Why did I miss this Romisen before?

Edit 3) Ok I just ordered an H3, RR-A090, and a V4. So 5 lights coming in, woohoo!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Phyte said:


> bessiebenny, I just ordered a couple lesser known(not on DE) Romisen's I found. I got an RC-L3 and a RL-B7. I wanted to order these lights before you can't find them anymore. I figured since they weren't on DE, they might be older stock? I really like the look of the L3..
> 
> Edit 1) I just realized the B7 is the E4.. I'll see if I can cancel my order because the E4 is $6 cheaper on DE.
> 
> Edit 2) Why did I miss this Romisen before?
> 
> Edit 3) Ok I just ordered an H3, RR-A090, and a V4. So 5 lights coming in, woohoo!


 
Seems RL means Romisen Luxeon. RC means Romisen Cree. =)
Also those bodies are now being used with Cree's. (eg. RC-L3)

Ahh. You found the alternatives already. =)

Check this thread out at takebeat for RC-V4, RC-N3, RR-A090 shots.
http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/2008/01/07/2550431
Seems RC-V4 is a decent little thrower due to the nice big turbo head. =)


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Seems RC-V4 is a decent little thrower due to the nice big turbo head. =)


 
IMHO, the RC-V4 doesn't have the same quality as other Romisen lights like RC-F4, RC-G2, RC-G4 and RC-C3. The lens is plastic, and it is glued in place. You can't change the lens or even clean it since removing the retaining ring below the reflector doesn't allow it to be removed! I discovered this when one of mine arrived with an o-ring out of place, and I was unable to put it back in place. It seems that the reflector was inserted from the bezel end, the plastic lens was glued over it, and the retaining ring was then used to snug the reflector up against the lens. I'm sorry that I bought half a dozen of the RC-V4 lights based on the photo, reported specs, and my expectations for a Romisen product. The 2-mode "8W" MiniCree (actually 3W) on DX is a much nicer light in every regard and is a much better buy.:thumbsdow


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Playboy,

Which is the cheapest AA light which can take the REX 2.0 pill and reflector? I have seen some $3 and $4 lights on KX/KD and tempted to try.

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Except for the MTE Q5 which has bigger threads, the SAIK and my other MTE Seoul all SEEM to be able to share parts.

Rex is hard anodized though (I think) and so why put those guts in a cheaper light?

REX feels and works very well.

MTE Q5 5-mode is a let down!


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> MTE Q5 5-mode is a let down!


 
I agree, but their $10 Q5 one-mode P60 module is pretty nice.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Are there any Q5's driven by 14500's out there? I have two 14500's I need to put to use.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Except for the MTE Q5 which has bigger threads, the SAIK and my other MTE Seoul all SEEM to be able to share parts.
> 
> Rex is hard anodized though (I think) and so why put those guts in a cheaper light?
> 
> REX feels and works very well.



Because I upgraded my REX with 2.1 kit; it cost me $15 already for the kit. If I can get $4 light, I will use old REX 2.0 guts to upgrade the $4 light in to something very nice.

The 4-5 bucks light don't have high power LED and come in many colors (like MiniMag). Some of them even have decent reviews but really can not figure out if the pills can be swapped with REX 2.0 pill.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*NEW LIGHTS ORDERED!*
- MXDL 3W Flashlight Milky White LINK (Ordered on FEB 10th)
- Micro Sticky 2-LED Flashlight LINK (Ordered on FEB 10th)
- Compact 5 LEDs Key Chain LINK (Ordered on FEB 10th)
- LED Flashlight Chain LINK (Ordered on FEB 10th)

No Cree/SSC/Rebel here. Just some cheap EDC / present candidates. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I haven't ordered any of the really cheap lights so I can't report on if Rex guts will fit 'em.

I have one more AA light (3879 Romisen RC-H3 gray) coming and besides that some green lasers.

Then I'm done for at least a month or two.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Incidently the module from the MTE does have a flat bottom on the LED base that contacts aluminum on the upper surface of the driver module.

No thermal compound to enhance heatsinking mind you.

But since I can't change the reflector I like the light better with SAIK 1-mode guts.


----------



## LightTime

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bspofford said:


> IMHO, the RC-V4 doesn't have the same quality as other Romisen lights like RC-F4, RC-G2, RC-G4 and RC-C3. The lens is plastic, and it is glued in place.



I'd guess that this approach is to support the 'tactical' head. The lens looks clear enough to me.

I received three of your lights today: RC-V4, RC-G2 and RC-C3. IMO, the RC-V4 has the best quality of the three and is comparable to my RC-R4. It's also far and away the brightest. I measured a smidge over 2000 lux @ 1m and 0.8A from a 3V CR123A cell. It has a larger spot compared to the F4/R4, so in fact it's actually brighter than the lux reading suggests. Good tint too.

If it had a forward clicky, it would be a 5-star flashlight that eliminates the hassle of mismatched batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash007

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> You can expect around around 60-80 minutes of near full brightness before dying. =)


 
I've done runtime test :

have obtaine 70 minutes. Good.

Is the RC-F4 fully regulated with rcr123's ? (flat regulation, or nearly flat ?)

And what about heat diddipation ? It seems to me that light intensity have diminished a little during runtime test. 
Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Flash007

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I must do a test with my lightmeter (LM631) to see the quality of regulation.

Maybe it's current regulated, but heat dissipation is not very good, wich can explain the loss of intensity during time.

This night, I'll do the test is I have free time.


----------



## Veto

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> I wish I had a lightmeter with a PC interface so I can do proper runtime measurements.
> But the only one I can find (Extech 401036) is around US$230! Bit too much for me.



I had the same problem so I went and bought a cheap PC interface (RS232) ($50?) multimeter and attached a cheap ($10?) solar cell. I'm not sure the output is linear, but it certainly lets me create a graph that gives a fairly good indication of my runtime curve.

I got my DMM from http://www.multimeterwarehouse.com and they had one not on the website that did everything I needed for a few bucks cheaper than the ones listed. You might call them and see if they have it. I'm not at home so I can't give you the name.

I got my solar cell from a Radio Shack hobby kit that included a small motor, propellor and solar cell. I'm sure I could have gotten this cheaper, but once the DMM came in I had to see it in action RIGHT THEN!

You can see an example of what I was able to create with my cheapo setup HERE.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Veto said:


> I had the same problem so I went and bought a cheap PC interface (RS232) ($50?) multimeter and attached a cheap ($10?) solar cell. I'm not sure the output is linear, but it certainly lets me create a graph that gives a fairly good indication of my runtime curve.



Just an FYI, solar cells are current sources so if you set your meter to read amps, you could plot the brightness over time based on how much current your solar cell can drive into the meter.

(I'm about to do this with a light box to compare my lights until I find a 'real' meter to buy)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hmmmm. That's not a bad idea. It still will be quite accurate I guess.
But I guess it also matters on how good the solar cell is?

Hmm. I tried searching and here's what I found locally.
- *RS-232 Auto Range DMM *
- *1 Watt 6 Volt Solar Panels - Amorphous*

Total up, it is around US $70. Will above parts be enough?

or will this cheap panel from DX be better?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5649


----------



## phreeflow

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> wow. the quality of UF has really gone down in the past months.
> Ultrafire C3 Q5 that I ordered might be my last from them it seems.
> Romisen definitely seems to be made at a higher quality level. =)
> I wonder if the current batch of WF-606A is still as good as before. :thinking:
> 
> btw, that's way too much current. Must be something wrong? haha.
> 2A x 8v is like 16W. Highly doubt the LED is getting even 1/3 of that. =P



Bessiebenny, 

Just wanted to send a quick "thanks" for all the work you've done compiling this data :thumbsup:! It's really helped me pick some nice lights as gifts for friends and family. 

I noticed that you were upset by the latest Ultrafire C3 Q5...what was wrong with it?  Also, it would be really helpful if you would be able to measure the output. Will you be taking beamshots and posting info for the C3 Q5 as you did for your other lights?

Thanks again!!:wave:


----------



## Veto

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

That's all you will need besides a couple pieces of wire and a couple of small gators. Like I said in my original post, I used a $5-$10 hobby solar cell and it seems to do just fine. I'm not trying to be exact, just something that I can create data to create a chart that is meaningful and consistent. In my case I'm hunting two things: 1) "The cliff edge" for well regulated lights and 2) 50% for not so well regulated lights.

HERE is the solar cell I have, which seems adequate for my needs and the only reason I have that one and not a cheaper one is that is the first one I saw when I ran over to Radio Shack to see what they had so I could play with my new toy that night.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



phreeflow said:


> I noticed that you were upset by the latest Ultrafire C3 Q5...what was wrong with it?  Also, it would be really helpful if you would be able to measure the output. Will you be taking beamshots and posting info for the C3 Q5 as you did for your other lights?


 
Well, i'm not fully upset yet as I do not have the UF C3 Q5 yet. 
It is ordered and I'm awaiting for DX to ship it. Hopefully soon. 
I was just not happy with what Ultrafire is doing to their products.
It seems they are cost cutting and using cheaper components.
Anyways, You will see it in my review as soon as I receive it. 


*UPDATE!*

I just realised that I had a light meter which has a light sensor. =P
The light sensor outputs I and V in a similar manner to solar panels. 
I just tried getting a reading directly off the sensor and it works! Cool.
No need to buy a solar panel now. hehe. Just use my sensor instead.
Cool. I just need to buya new DMM now with a RS232 interface.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Update on MTE 5mode Q5. It took the clip that my River Rock 1AA was wearing without a SCRATCH installing it. It is back to stock because it does have a NICE tint. It gets it's A$$ handed to it by the Rex2.0 and the LOD Q4 gives it a run for it's money.

It will ride lens down in the pocket wear RR used to.

It came with a pretty thick glass lens. That lens now has a crack through it at about 1/3 across. A SAIK lens is in it now. And one SAIK is lens-less.

Anybody got another spare 17MM???


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I bit the bullet and spent $50 on a new datalogging DMM...!!

Then I wired up my light meter's sensor to the probes and voila~!
I can get a comparative current measurement of light's brightness.
So I can plot a graph just like others here of it's brightness/runtime.

I'm still getting the setup fine tuned so it's consistent for every test.
Expect some graphs to show up for some lights in the next week. =)

FYI - As some of my lights are modded, I have no way of reverting them back to stock.
So lights such as RC-F4 or Mini 3W Cree won't be part of my runtime measurements. =(


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

:twothumbs Oooh runtime graphs!

It's bad enough your thread is what lured me into this forum, but now you are responsible for my first post. At this rate I will be addicted before I can help it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

baterija - haha. welcome~!! I hope my thread will be of some help in deciding which light to buy. =)

Thanks to many people's kind donations, it helped me not to spent every dollar out of my own pocket.
With everyone's support and my thirst for new flashlights, hoepfully I can keep on going! hehe. =)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Okay. I have tested one light I had in my work drawer that wasn't modded.
It's the MX Power 3W SSC side-clickie light. Not a good one but oh well. =P






As you see in the graph above, it looks really weird. haha. 
The light gets very very hot after around 10 minutes. Too hot to hold with bare hands nearly.
So I guess that affected its brightness over time? :shrug: My other lights definitely don't do this.
After around 55 minutes, light dies off completely. Protection circuit of my RCR123A kicked in. 
I'll test the light once more before I put it as its official run time graph at the main review post. =)
UPDATE - Okay. ignore above graph/result. I'm re-doing the test and it is much more stable now. Must have been bad contact / battery. =P


FYI - Brightness value is just a mA measurement taken off the DMM from the light sensor. 
So this cannot be directly compared as relative brightness of each light to each other.
Well.... It sorta can... Higher the current value, higher the brightness.. 
Everylight is measured near in near identical situations so the value can be sorta compared.
(btw, this isn't just throw but is more closer to the overall output as the sensor gets fed with the spill output also)

For eg. some i've tested so far at their brightest.
- 5mm LED Keyring : 4 uA
- MX Power SSC : 27 uA
- Ultrafire C3 P4 : 70 uA
- Modded Mini Cree with Q5 : 185 uA

As you can see, it does scale fairly well. =)

*UPDATE*

Here's one I did with single-mode Ultrafire C3 P4 with 14500.






Looks very similar to the result of Selfbuilt's test. This is looking good!
His AW 14500 is obviously better than my Trustfire protected 900mAh 14500. =P


----------



## phreeflow

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Well, i'm not fully upset yet as I do not have the UF C3 Q5 yet.
> It is ordered and I'm awaiting for DX to ship it. Hopefully soon.
> I was just not happy with what Ultrafire is doing to their products.
> It seems they are cost cutting and using cheaper components.
> Anyways, You will see it in my review as soon as I receive it.


 
Can't wait to see your review on the UF C3 Q5...thanks again for the great effort!!:twothumbs


----------



## phreeflow

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Double Post = DELETED


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'm still working out how to use Excel properly. =P
I also noticed I got the units wrong in my graphs.
It's not uA but that's mA. Doh! Oh well. haha

anyways. My runtime test setup seems quite accurate. woohoo!
So I will start doing some other lights and post up the graphs. =)

*FYI*

DX now is selling Cree Q5 LED on a 16mm and 14mm round bases!

*UPDATE*

I have now put up the correct MX Power 3W runtime graph!! 
I am now currently logging WF-400. Next will be the RC-G2.
So many lights to go through and only can do one at a time! =)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Okay. Run-time graphs for few lights are now put up. =)
They look quite good I must say. hehehe.

I'll try and write up what the brightness value (mA) is like in real life.
Keep in mind that it doesn't just count the throw. It's the overall amount.
Eg. As you can see, RC-G2 only does 0.03mA although throw isn't bad.
While Ultrafire C3 P4 has less throw @ 1m but is brighter overall. (0.05mA+)

By next week, I should have another 3-4 lights completed.
And any new light from now on will get the run-time test treatment. =)


----------



## JCup

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hey, Bessiebenny,

The graphs look very nice. I think it's pretty sensible to simply measure current draw - it won't totally predict light output, but it will be a fair representation, showing us the relative runtime of the light. One of my major interests is seeing the regulation effect of the boost circuit. Combine it with the light output (measured by a meter) of the beam, and a beam pattern photo, and you have nearly all you'd need to compare.

Are your current readings on the correct scale, or are we confused about the 

microAmps are often abbreviated as uA (using u for the lowercase Greek letter mu). I would have guessed that the typical current draw might be from 100 milliAmps (mA) up to about an Amp or so for powerful LED lights.

thanks for the efforts!

J


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

JCup - The scale is actually mA. My multimeter shows 0-400 uA and my data logging software records them in mA and hence the decimal points. 
My light sensor doesn't seem to output that much of a current at all. haha. The one which is wrong is the Ultrafire C3 14500 graph where I put uA when it should have been mA. =)


----------



## josiah

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

The reviews keep improving, Bessie! Thanks for all the effort you've put into it. I love how you're so open to feedback!

I was wondering if you, or anyone else here who have bought the WF-400 know what the runtime is like on low? I'm thinking about getting an 18650 light and at this point, it's at the top of my list. Thanks!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

josiah - WF400 lasted nearly 3 hours at good brightness level.
It uses a switch resistor for the low mode. (Didn't measure what ohm)
I expect minimum double the runtime at low. I'll test it if I have time. =)

BTW, Ultrafire C3 Q5 is delayed apparently.
But RC-W4 should arrive maybe this week!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I still say MTE Q5 5-mode is still one of the nicest tint LED lights I have.

But it's only slightly brighter than LOD Q4 on high.

And REX 2.0 owns it!

Now back to the thread....


----------



## phreeflow

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I still say MTE Q5 5-mode is still one of the nicest tint LED lights I have.
> 
> But it's only slightly brighter than LOD Q4 on high.
> 
> And REX 2.0 owns it!
> 
> Now back to the thread....




Really?? oo: Your Q2 REX 2.0 owns the Fenix LOD Q4 and the MTE Q5 on high??? Maybe I should take a closer look at the REX 2.1 on KD . I hear regulation is pretty good on these...can you verify? How's the runtime in comparison with your Fenix? Thnx


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Rex 2.1 b002 is the latest and selfbuilt has a detailed review with runtimes. =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I think I have decoded Romisen product names
R(omisen)C(ree)ModelLetter-N(bin)

For example RC-F4 has a P4 in it. RC-G2 has P2 in it. Saik A-3 has P3 in it.

BB already figured out that RC is for Cree and RL is for Luxeon.

I wonder how they will handle Q2 and Q4 emitters 

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

REX 2.0 has a more noticeable spot which is a lot of it. Unfortunately it also has a more blueish tint than either other light. 

But I don't think MTE is as bright as it could/should be. The thing that saves it is the tint!


----------



## phreeflow

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> REX 2.0 has a more noticeable spot which is a lot of it. Unfortunately it also has a more blueish tint than either other light.
> 
> But I don't think MTE is as bright as it could/should be. The thing that saves it is the tint!



Thanks for the info on the REX. Seems the MTE's are never as bright as they should be...I was pretty bummed by their Rebel 100 lights. Glad to hear you got a Q5 with a good tint :rock:...been hearing that the recent lights with Q5 emitters are showing a sickly yellow/green tint .


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I received my Romisen RC-W4 today!!
Had 15 minutes to play with so far.
Here's my thoughts and finds....

- Three AAA run in series. Might be direct driven.
- it is a 2 mode light! High and Low. (Resistor in switch it seems)
- Works with a single 14500 without any spacer. (17500 would be better)
- It is a FATTER but a bit shorter version of the RC-F4 in looks. =P
- Has a reverse clicky.
- Doesn't tail stand in stock form. Might with flatter clicky.
- Big and deep textured Aluminum reflector.
- Silver-core Cree! (Probly a P4 still but newer nonetheless)
- Seems to use 16mm cree base. Head isn't glued.
- Quality is good.

No measurements of any kind yet. But looks BRIGHT. So far very good. =)
Will post up review within next few hours hopefully. (But photos will be later)

*UPDATE*

LUX Throw @ 1m is ~3500 lux. (With a 4.15v 14500)
Not bad while having textured reflector and WIDE spill!
It got 142 lux in my Light box. This is VERY bright! Nice.

I'll try with 3 x AAA Alkalines later on. Also with 3 x NiMh. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

17500 is QUITE doable!!!

Can't wait to see beamshots! Hope it isn't quite as tight a thrower as G2....


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

It's not as tight as the RC-G2. It has a much brighter spill as well. 
BTW, runtime test shows that it seems it is direct driven. 
It dims down gradually and is very DIM after an hour with a single 14500. 
I'm assuming it'll be about the same with 3 x AAA in series also.


----------



## deathkenli

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

20D...nice camera.
I might get a D40 soon.
I know, it's off-topic. But I just can't hold it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



deathkenli said:


> 20D...nice camera.
> I might get a D40 soon.
> I know, it's off-topic. But I just can't hold it.


 
Oh. Did you look at the Exif info? hehe. 

I used to run a digital camera website and get paid for writing revews/tutorials on cameras and photography techniques for other websites. 
I'm sort of over it now and so I started on this new "cheaper" hobby. 
(I went from a Canon Powershot S30 -> EOS D30 -> 10D -> 20D)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Oops. Double Post. Deleted.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED!*

It is the *Rexlight REX2.1 B002 Cree Q2 AA/14500* LINK
It's already been reviewed but I wanted one anyways. =P
Also, KD has a sale where they are selling two for only $60!
So I convinced my friend to buy one each. It's now on order. =)

I am already thinking about modding it with a Q5... 
But I hope the higher Vf doesn't impact it too much.
or maybe I'll wait for the R series on 14/16mm base
ahh.. or I'll just leave it as it is if I feel too lazy. =P

Once again, I thank everyone who supported me.
Donations allowed me to get a datalogging DMM!!
Now, if I can just take some more photos, all is good. hehe.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I don't think Rexlight uses base. The emitter is floating over the heatsink. So in theory, replacing the emitter should be straightforward but as you say, going for Q5 might not give you the boost that you are looking for.

The circuit is very well regulated constant current type but we don't know how it will handle the increase Vf requirement of Q5. Better to wait until R series emitters are widely available.

With your new hardware, would you be re-doing some of those graphs?

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Currently, all graphs are already put up using the same setup. (The one and only setup)
So they are all correct already. =) Brightness scale is all in mA btw. (Even if it says uA)

*BTW*

New light from Ultrafire! New C3 Stainless Steel Cree Q2
Supports AA and 14500 and brightness is near same with both!
So it might actually have a good regulator inside like the first C3.
But it is significantly brighter than the original C3 P4. About 2x. =)
I wonder if they'll release a stainless steel extension tube for it. 
I think I might put this light my next to buy list. 
(But not sure when. I spent all the money on new DMM and RC-W4/Rexlight!)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I have put an order for it. I am hoping that this turns out to be a good UltraFire.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Yeah. BTW, Another light I'll be reviewing soon is this. (My friend bought one)
It's called Solarforce L2 SF6-R2 and uses a Cree R2 bin. Looks good I thought.

I've started a thread on it coz I can't see much info on it. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Looks an AWFUL lot like a SF 6PL (with a strike bezel). /\


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Okay, another light my friend bought recently that I'll review!
It's the Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 Single Mode with Smooth reflector!
Most reviews are of the DI / 3Stage so it'll be something different. =)
Definitely not a budget light though considering it costs $120. Hehe.


----------



## framboisier

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hi all

According to bessisbenny review I wanted to order a WF 400 from dealextrem. This light seems to be very good for a small price. But now I wonder if this this will be better than my actual Fenix L2T running with 2AA (3Watts led luxeon with 55lumens on mode high). I wonder that because Wf and L2t are both running with LED 3W.

- Can you confirm that i did the right choice...
- Do you think that WF600 or aurora Wf600 are better and the difference of price with the WF 400 is justified 

Thank a lot

PS : sorry if my english is poor, i'm french ;-)


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Depends on what you mean by better.

The WF-400 would be larger then the L2T.

The WF-400 uses a LED that is more the twice as efficient as the Luxeon III in the L2T so for the same power, you get double the output. Even if they used the same LED, the WF-400 will throw further because of the larger reflector.

The WF-600 would throw further then the WF-400 because of the larger reflector. The Aurora uses a slightly more efficient LED of the same kind(different bin, Q2 vs Q5) so it should throw a bit further then the WF-600. The WF-600 would be larger then the WF-400.

bessiebenny:

Impressive amount of work, I've been following this thread(including part 1) since you started and I have to say, Amazing Job! Makes it much easier for people to compare the lower priced lights.

Sorry, I don't have a paypal or I would donate.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



framboisier said:


> But now I wonder if this this will be better than my actual Fenix L2T running with 2AA (3Watts led luxeon with 55lumens on mode high). I wonder that because Wf and L2t are both running with LED 3W.
> 
> - Can you confirm that i did the right choice...
> - Do you think that WF600 or aurora Wf600 are better and the difference of price with the WF 400 is justified


 
Don't look at watts of LED lights. Unless it is properly measured at the LED level, they are all false. Also, 3W vs 3W light does not mean it'll be anywhere near similar. New LED driven at 3W is MUCH brighter than old LED driven with the same amount of power. I expect your old L2T to put out around 800 lux throw @ 1m at best if it went against my light meter and expect a max of 50 lux in my light box. So compare these figures to my other lights in my review.

WF-400 is smaller and due to this, it does not throw the beam as far as the WF-600 does.
WF-600 is bigger and has a bigger head/reflector to have a much brighter centre hotspot.

WF-600 will not fit into your pocket. Wf-400 isn't that small either. Think about the sizes you will need.
They also do not use AA batteries but lithium rechargeables. So there's some extra cost involved.

If you want a good 2AA light, have a look at the WF-606A that I've reviewed.
This light alone should be much brighter than what you have right now as it does 100 lumens+.

*Gunner12 -* I'm glad you like it. hehe. I hope to improve it even more over time. 
BTW, you don't need a paypal account to donate at all. hehehe. =)


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Gunner12 said:


> Sorry, I don't have a paypal or I would donate.


To create a paypal account you need just a credit card from anywhere in the world. I knew this some months ago and opened my account.:twothumbs


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

It's not that. If you knew my age(Would you like to guess?), then you'll know why I don't have a paypal account.

Either way,

:goodjobthey should make a Great Job or Amazing Job sign)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

ahh=. =) No worries anyways. Donation is just that. A donation.
Nothing compulsary and definitely not something I "expect" from anyone.
Donation or not, I just would like to thank everyone who reads this thread. =)


----------



## dulridge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> ahh=. =) No worries anyways. Donation is just that. A donation.
> Nothing compulsary and definitely not something I "expect" from anyone.
> Donation or not, I just would like to thank everyone who reads this thread. =)



And to you for doing all the work! It takes a lot of effort and a fair amount of money.

As I ought to have said before - thanks for all the effort.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Agree 100% with praise for the work you do!!!

I have a few of the lights you reviewed and pretty much agree with what you say about them.

Romisen RC-G2 is a bitchin' deal on a really good light, but one must remember it's ALL about throw.

Rc-F4 is bad to the bone!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Two major flashlights that I've ordered recently has finally been shipped!

- Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 with Extension
- Rexlight 2.1 B002 Q2

I can't wait to try them out and review them!

Also, I'll put up the RC-W4 beam shots hopefully within next 1-2 days. =)


----------



## framboisier

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks to bessiebenny and gunner12 for answers


In fact i ordered a WF 400 the 02.90.2008 at dealextrem and today my light is still not shipped... i beleive that they were in vacations but i'm very sad to not see my light shipped because i have to wait 3 weeks again after shipping for delivery to france...It's too long 


so i wonder if i should not cancel my order and make an other one with kaidomain

I look for a light for my night job . i already have 18650 batteries for my mag2d modded so i want an other light running with same batteries. 


what do you think of these
UltraFire CREE C2 Q5 LED Flashlight(18650)
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3794
CREE P4 LED 2 Modes Flashlight(18650)Black
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2334
CREE P4 LED 2 Modes Flashlight(18650)Black
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2333

what is the best between P4 and Q5? the third seems to be regulated and not others but the first has a glass lens and aluminum build but not regulate...

PS : the light should fit inte the side pocket of my pants
thanks a lot


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hmm. if the light has to fit your pants pocket, none of them are good..
Well, it will fit but they will bulge out quite a bit as they are quite big..
WF-400 is actually the most slim flashlight out of what you listed. =)
RC-F4 is definitely a better light if you want a more compact thrower.

Out of the three you mentioned, C2 Q5 would be the best.
It's the latest and seems it is quite decent for its price.

Also, you may also consider the SolarForce SF6-R2.
It's widely available on Ebay for around $34 shipped. (Search SF6-R2)
It uses the latest Cree R2 bin and is an excellent performer it seems.
(Q5 drop-in of this light has been reviewed in various places)
I reckon this light will be better than the C2 Q5 or WF-400.
I should have one to review hopefully by next week!! =)


----------



## framboisier

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

thanks for your answer

my pants is an army pants (i'm french cops) so i f the bulb is a big it's not a real problem : i not wear slim pants
i wear pants with large pocket on the side like this


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Ahh. I see. Well, C2 Q5 would be a good light and might be better than the WF-400. It has a wider spill also as far as I know. (But still has great throw) There are some other threads on it and reviews at CPF so check them out. Well, as you are police officer, maybe it's worth it to get a higher quality light than the DX/KD ones? Such as the Fenix T1 or Dereelight CL1H?

If you would rather spend around $35 or so and no more, try the 502B with Q5 drop-in.
They are available on Ebay or you can get it here buy buying these two at DX.
Body and Drop-In. This Combination should be quite decent for its price and uses 18650.


----------



## framboisier

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Well, according to your advices i cancel my order to dealextrem by mail (still not answered) and i order a Fenix T1 : not the same price but i was glad by my L2T (that i'm now using For night cycling on my helmet), so i think i will be very glad by the Fenix T1.Quality will better than DX lights.

thanks For your advices and reviews bessiebenny


----------



## lightfet

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I just got my Romisen RC-W4, it's much fatter than the RC-F4 but I like the high & low mode. RC-W4 is brighter with 3 Alkalines than the RC-F4 with 2 Ultrafire RCR123A.

Here's a picture: Left to right H3, G2, F4 & W4.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks for the size comparison pic!! It definitely is a fat RC-F4. hehe.

*UPDATE - *I have uploaded the kitchen/beam photos for RC-W4 and MXDL 3W light! =)


----------



## tmlwyb

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

DX now also offers Romisen RC-U4 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11119

It seems like a mix of F4 and W4 (to some point) for me but also can run on 18650 battery and has 3 modes. Might be a very good light if only it has a regulation (it's 5 bucks more expensive than W4, so I hope it has some kind of it)


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



tmlwyb said:


> DX now also offers Romisen RC-U4
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11119
> 
> It seems like a mix of F4 and W4 (to some point) for me but also can run on 18650 battery and has 3 modes. Might be a very good light if only it has a regulation (it's 5 bucks more expensive than W4, so I hope it has some kind of it)



Ack! I can't keep up! I've already got 5 more romisen's on order, and they just keep making new ones. Damn these addictions, DAMN THEM 

Phyte


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Finally I can answer my own question;

DX SKU 2844 UltraFire LC 17670 1800mAh 3.6V Rechargeable Battery $5.47

fits my silver Romisen RC-F4 like a piston in a cylinder; there is not even room for the air to escape as you drop the battery in it but it slides in and out smoothly.

It is unprotected, unbranded 2200 battery though.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks for that info Vikas! I'll add that info to the RC-F4 review to help others out. =)


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I guess there is a typo in *Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A - **Brightness over time *(Using non-potected Trustfire 8800mAh CR123A). Probably it is 880 mAh instead of 8800 mAh.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> baterija - haha. welcome~!! I hope my thread will be of some help in deciding which light to buy. =)
> 
> Sits and waits for my RC-H3. :sweatamn Chinese New Year slowing things down.
> 
> Your thread was very useful although I ended up going with the H3 that's not reviewed yet. The quality of the Romisen's across models helped me take the risk. AA cells and the forward clicky drove my decision. Now I am reading other threads about soldering and thinking about buying an RC-G2 to mod.
> 
> I'll have to contribute an H3 review back to the thread when it shows up.


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



baterija said:


> I'll have to contribute an H3 review back to the thread when it shows up.



Please do. I like the small size of the H3. It'd be nice to see how well it does overall, but I assume from the naming nomenclature its only a P3 LED.


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

bessiebenny, are you sure about your Ultrafire WF-606A run time results? I've been running it on regular AA alkaline batteries and 30 minutes on NIMHs seems pretty short.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I too STILL have an RC-H3 coming.... at least I think so....

I'll tell you all I can about it if/when it arrives.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*Linterno* - LOL. Thanks for that! I'll change that type. =)

*Baterija* - I think my XJC-B6 is a RC-H3 rebadged. Well, they look identical and mine even came with a P3 emitter just like RC-H3. Is RC-H3 two modes? If not, I guess that's the only difference. XJC-B6 that I have hasa clicky with a resistor for 2 modes.

*Anarchocap* - I've only ran the test once but I did fully charge the batteries before I ran the test. As I said, My NiMhs are probably around 1800-2000mAh at best. So I expect better results from newer 2500mAh+ NiMhs. When I get a chance, I'll re-run the test. (My friend has it right now)


----------



## RecycledElectron

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

RC-H3 is single level, about 1 watt, light. Not strikingly bright, but works well on alkaline batteries, unlike brighter LED's. I bought several of them quite a while back, quality was uniformly good. Forward clicky is nice, has a good feel.

Edit- From reading the review of the XJC-B6, I do suspect it's just a modified version of this light. I don't find the RC-H3 to be bright enough to need a low level, but that's just my preference. I just give them to non-flashaholics that I know won't use rechargeables.


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I wouldn't worry about the kind of LEDs that Romisen lights have. 

Now that DX has 16mm Q5 stars, that should really be a part of every Romisen light order. It's literally 5 minutes to swap the LED out... just 2 very easy solder joints.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



meuge said:


> I wouldn't worry about the kind of LEDs that Romisen lights have.
> 
> Now that DX has 16mm Q5 stars, that should really be a part of every Romisen light order. It's literally 5 minutes to swap the LED out... just 2 very easy solder joints.



But would the driver be able to drive Q5 in Romisen lights? I know for sure that RC-G2 barely puts out 3V across P2 emitter. Since it uses boost driver, I suspect Q5 might be even dimmer than the included P2.

- Vikas


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> But would the driver be able to drive Q5 in Romisen lights? I know for sure that RC-G2 barely puts out 3V across P2 emitter. Since it uses boost driver, I suspect Q5 might be even dimmer than the included P2.
> 
> - Vikas


For the RC-G2, you make a good point. I am going to try to mod the RC-F4 with a WG Q5 tomorrow, and will update you.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Baterija* - I think my XJC-B6 is a RC-H3 rebadged. Well, they look identical and mine even came with a P3 emitter just like RC-H3.



Now this made me go look....too closely. Lucky nobody saw me flipping between blown up pics of flashlights muttering to myself.:tinfoil:

Looking at the DX pics, especially the ones in the caliper, it doesn't look like the same light. The style is the same ( are chinese factories counterfeiting other cheap chinese factory designs now???) but there are distinct body differences. The head, tail, and body are all different lengths between the two lights with some minor cosmetic differences. 

We'll see how well Romisen did with a driver for the P3 LED.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I received a replacement UF 602C Q5 5Mode yesterday (sku 10806).
I had sent back the first one because it was so dim on a CR123A primary cell.

Of note there was some definite differences in this replacement compared to the one I sent back. This replacement:
- had a single o-ring groove and it does in fact have an o-ring installed. (the original had 2 o-ring grooves but no o-rings were installed)
- emitter only has phosphor over the die
- was in a clear zip-loc baggie instead of bubble wrapped
- machining looks better

Now that I know this is meant for a RCR123A (3.7V variety) I had some on order and tried the light out last night. VERY bright! Gets warm fast on high though.

BTW, DX sku 722 RCR123A cells are cheap but lousy on capacity. One cell measured 380mAH and the other ~ 420mAH at a 800mA discharge rate (supposed to be 800mAH cells).


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductImages.aspx?TranID=3956

Looking at above photo and comparing it to RC-H3, it looks very much alike.
But I didn't go to any detailed examination so maybe there are subtle difference?
KD says it is Q2 but I obviously got ripped off as I got a P3 instead. Oh well. =P

BTW, my UJC B-6 came with the exact same driver as MTE SSC P4 AA.
It came with a HANJC 09 (or is it 60) driver. Nothing special or different.

*UPDATE*

I have tested few of my batteries against KB Buckle SSC AA light.
Seems the Duracell 1000mAh AAA that I used has a small capacity.
I've tried another Duracell 1000mAh battery and it lasted a bit longer.
Also have added the results using a cheapo BTY 1350mAh AAA from DX.
(Obviously, they are not 1350mAh and seems about half of that at best)

For future battery run-time tests, I will use 2 different batteries when possible.
Seems even the same brand/capacity batteries are not the same. =P

LOL. I notice I wrote KB instead of KD. Doh. I'll get that fixed up later.


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



meuge said:


> For the RC-G2, you make a good point. I am going to try to mod the RC-F4 with a WG Q5 tomorrow, and will update you.



Awesome, I think it's suprisingly bright to start with, will be interesting to see what happens with Q5 and I hope you can test it with both one and two cells.

Cheers!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Takebeat has done a runtime test with the latest Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel version!
And I can happily say that it seems to use the identical driver as the original C3 P4.

14500 - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2008/03/02/56e01.jpg
NiMh - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2008/03/02/56dfd.jpg

Looking at the above graphs, they look near identical to my C3 graphs. =)

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED*

I have ordered Romisen Lumileds Mini Flashlight (AAA) LINK yesterday!
I like how it has a collimator lense. Hopefully it's an great light. =)


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

On DX site nobody has compared this with KD Buckle which should be a contender


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



MartinSE said:


> Awesome, I think it's suprisingly bright to start with, will be interesting to see what happens with Q5 and I hope you can test it with both one and two cells.
> 
> Cheers!


I have to take the pics and put up a review, but the RC-F4 with a Q5 is *significantly* brighter than my EDC (Fenix P2D-R100)... both in terms of throw and overall output. 

P.S. Cutting down the large star board to fit into the 16mm space is a pain in the butt... even with a 30'000 rpm dremel

P.P.S. The last crop of "WG" Q5 stars from DX are not WG, and I will guarantee you that. It's about as blueish as my Fenix T1, which I think is a WC. My R2 WG is a deep yellow, in comparison.


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



meuge said:


> I have to take the pics and put up a review, but the RC-F4 with a Q5 is *significantly* brighter than my EDC (Fenix P2D-R100)... both in terms of throw and overall output.
> 
> P.S. Cutting down the large star board to fit into the 16mm space is a pain in the butt... even with a 30'000 rpm dremel
> 
> P.P.S. The last crop of "WG" Q5 stars from DX are not WG, and I will guarantee you that. It's about as blueish as my Fenix T1, which I think is a WC. My R2 WG is a deep yellow, in comparison.



Thanks for the warning. That's awesome if you mean the P2D on turbo. Did you choose the star because of the tint? If it does'nt seem to be up to spec the 16mm q5 WC-boards would be better I suppose. What battery setup are you running?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

A good brand light under $30 appeared in DX.

Tiablo MA1 2-mode Rebel 0100 (AAA/10440)

Not too many reviews here yet. Has HA-III anodizing and it's a twisty. 
Seems like a very high quality AAA light. Now I need to save up more....

BTW, I expect the Ultrafire C3 Q5 to arrive this week.
If lucky, the Rexlight 2.1 may arrive this week also.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> A good brand light under $30 appeared in DX.
> 
> Tiablo MA1 2-mode Rebel 0100 (AAA/10440)
> 
> Not too many reviews here yet. Has HA-III anodizing and it's a twisty.
> Seems like a very high quality AAA light. Now I need to save up more....


 
That's dramatically cheaper than I've seen it anywhere else. Lighthound has it at, I think, $45.95. There has been a lot of grumbling on the CPF boards about the manufacturer's lumen rating. I guess the R100 LED is rated at 100 lumens, but the light is really (only!?) outputting about 45-65 on hight depending on what cell people are using (NiMH, lithium primary, or Li-ion rechargeable). Perhaps Tiablo is going to be putting out an 'improved version' with different circuitry, and the current version is now going cheap? Seems like it might be a good deal in its current form, for $29!


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



MartinSE said:


> Thanks for the warning. That's awesome if you mean the P2D on turbo.


Yes, I meant P2D on turbo. I have a loose contact which I need to re-solder and pot tonight, and then I'll take some pictures (if I can get it all done before my gf gets home). 


MartinSE said:


> Did you choose the star because of the tint?


Yeah. WC is the coolest of the whiter tints, then it's WH, then WG... which is the warmest. 


MartinSE said:


> If it does'nt seem to be up to spec the 16mm q5 WC-boards would be better I suppose.


Well, my Q5s are probably WC anyway, even though I ordered WGs (although I suppose it's possible that they are outliers, and are just at the very bottom of the WG bin. 


MartinSE said:


> What battery setup are you running?


I am going to be running RCR123s in there. 

I can't wait until I can do my primary project though (this weekend maybe, if I am lucky):
Cree R2 bin WG
GD1000 board from Sandwichshoppe (1000mA constant current 1.8V-5.4V)
Romisen RC-N3

This should let me use either AA NiMH or RCR123 or primary 123.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Can I make a suggestion? Can you put the battery input current when you take some measurement and also notice if the current goes up or down with respect to voltage? That sort of give a clue if constant current or simple voltage boost circuit is being used. Another item that could be added to the review would be if the light uses visible PWM by either moving the light briskly or lighting up rotating fan blades.

thanks for your great list,
- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



BigBluefish said:


> I guess the R100 LED is rated at 100 lumens, but the light is really (only!?) outputting about 45-65 on hight depending on what cell people are using (NiMH, lithium primary, or Li-ion rechargeable).


 
Rebel 0100 is rated at 100 lumens for 350mA (1W)
It can actually do around 180 lumens with 700mA input.
So it's around the same as a Cree Q3 emitter in output.
I guess the MA1 drives the Rebel at around 1W only.

I spent all my money/donations on my last few light and a datalogging DMM.
So I'm not sure when I'll get around to getting the MA1. Hopefully soon though!



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Can I make a suggestion? Can you put the battery input current when you take some measurement and also notice if the current goes up or down with respect to voltage? That sort of give a clue if constant current or simple voltage boost circuit is being used. Another item that could be added to the review would be if the light uses visible PWM by either moving the light briskly or lighting up rotating fan blades.


 
Current runtime graph should already give some clue as to if it has constant current/voltage boost or not.
But I will see if I can make such a setup. I do have two DMMs so that is a possibility. =)

Yeah. I will start mentioning that for all lights whenever possible.
If I have noticed any visible PWM effect, I would have mentioned it already though. =)
Thanks for the comments and possible improvement opportunities. :thumbsup:


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

As promised, here are some quick pics of the RC-F4 modded with a DX Q5 WG emitter. No other modifications were done. 

RC-F4 w. Q5 WG (potted)






RC-F4 vs RC-G2/7880/R2 WG




RC-F4 vs Fenix P2D-R100 (turbo)




RC-F4 vs Fenix T1 (turbo)





As you can see, the tint of the LED is actually a gorgeous white, which actually appears to be less blue than the Fenix T1... albeit not as warm as the Rebel100, and not anywhere close to the yellowish white of the R2 WG. 

It is a very nice tint, and the light appears to be very well focused. I haven't tested the throw yet, but it's likely to be very good, given the brightness of the hotspot. 

For just a touch over $20 (RC-F4 + emitter), the light is an amazing deal.


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

meuge: Cool, I just ordered two 16mm Q5s to try out on F4 and G2. Do you have the possibility of testing your F4 on a single cell?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*Rexlight 2.1 B002 *and* Solarforce SF6-R2* received!!!!

My quick 30 minute inital impressions are now up with initial readings.
It will constantly change for the next few days as I actually use them. 

BTW, I really like the Rexlight. For me, it cost only $30. (2 for $60 at KD!)
So for a $30 light, this has to be the best AA-sized EDC you can buy imo.

Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 1 mode will be reviewed this Saturday... =)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I have added the beam/kitchen photos for the two new lights. =)


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> I have added the beam/kitchen photos for the two new lights. =)


Great work you're doing, bessiebenny. 

I don't think we tell you enough how much we appreciate it. You've introduced me to a lot of great budget lights. Actually, I appreciate it so much, that I would be willing to mod any non-potted light for you at no charge. 

P.S. The Romisen RC-N3 is missing from your lineup, and it's a great light - small and compact, and comes with a CR123 as well as a 2xAA tube. 
P.P.S. The RC-N3 has a forward clicky tailcap that's completely interchangeable with the reverse clicky tailcap on RC-F4... just thought this would be useful information.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Yes, the RC-N3 deserves a place on the list. Mine is as bright, or perhaps slightly brighter, than my RC-F4.

Did you demote the 3W MiniCREE at DX from six stars to five stars? I myself would put it at the very top of the list and above the RC-G2 and RC-F4. I have numerous copies of each of these, and the 3W MiniCREE has consistent good quality, two mode reverse clicky, and a bright white beam that seems to be a Q2.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Yes, the RC-N3 deserves a place on the list. Mine is as bright, or perhaps slightly brighter, than my RC-F4.

Did you demote the 3W MiniCREE at DX from six stars to five stars? I myself would put it at the very top of the list and above the RC-G2 and RC-F4. I have numerous copies of each of these, and the 3W MiniCREE has consistent good quality, two mode reverse clicky, and a bright white beam that seems to be a Q2.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

What about this "3W CREE 5Modes LED Flashlight(AA/14500/CR123A)" light? It is $15 light and specs seems to be very good. It is good starter light for somebody who wants to start with regular AA and then wants to move to 14500 and/or CR123A; something like Fenix Power Pack for 1/5 of the cost.

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3186

Details from the website:-
- Uses 3W CREE LED bulb.
- Powered by one AA/14500/RCR123A/CR123A battery.
- 5 modes: high/medium/low/strobe/SOS.
- Includes two tail accessories: Rear clickly switch and twist switch.
- Rear clickly switch uses one 14500/AA battery.
- Twist switch uses one RCR123A/CR123A battery.

Power consumption: 
High: 3.6V @ 550mA; 1.2V @ 1010mA
Med: 3.6V @ 180mA; 1.2V @ 450mA
Low: 3.6V @ 50mA; 1.2V @ 90mA


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*meuge* - Thanks for the comments. =) I really appreciate your offer but I live in Sydney so not sure how easy it'll be to ship stuff back and forth etc. (postage might end up costing more than the lights. hehe.) I am considering the RC-N3 but I guess it all boils down to money as I cannot afford to spend so much each month. To me, $20 a week or two isn't small money and so it's quite hard to keep up with so many great looking lights coming out each week at DX/KD. :mecry:

*bspofford* - Yes. I demoted it but I might raise it up again. hehe. I realised that there isn't that many decent single RCR light that is worth mentioning and the Mini 3W Cree light is among the best in terms of its build quality and usefulness. (I have mine currently modded with a sku 7882 board and Q5 and it's a beast actually. I will measure some runtimes with it later on and put up the runtime graph)

*Vikas* - That actually doesn't sound too bad considering it has multiple battery support ans seems quite bright with lithiums. It's just not in my radar as it's a 5 mode light and I really don't like strobe/sos and same goes for my firends. =P


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Well, I was hoping that somebody has already bought that light and would come out and comment on it. As you said, there are just two many "plausiblly good and cheap" lights at DX/KD and one person can not afford to buy them all unless he hits a lottery. But if he did hit the lottery, he will not be buying the budget lights 

- Vikas


----------



## Edro

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> BTW, I really like the Rexlight. For me, it cost only $30. (2 for $60 at KD!)
> So for a $30 light, this has to be the best AA-sized EDC you can buy imo.



bessiebenny,
first off, thanks for all your effort and info. Great stuff.
I didn't find the $30 price (2/$60) anywhere...it only says $45 on KD's website. Is this a special price you get? Or was it a special KD was offering for a short time that already passed?
Thanks.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Edro, here is it. Unfortunately, I don't get any specials whatsoever. =P
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4125


----------



## Calina

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> To me, $20 a week or two isn't small money and so it's quite hard to keep up with so many great looking lights coming out each week at DX/KD. :mecry:


 
You should have accumulated quite a few DX points by now that you should be able to redeem on your next order. :wave:

Oh, and thanks for this very informative thread...


----------



## Clong

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I wish more roundups were updated as much as yours. Excellent work, and very appreciated!

Any way I could get you to make your thumbnails at least twice as big as they are now? I like being able to flip back through the kitchen shots to refresh myself on the spot/spill of each light, and now they're just a _little_ too small (high res monitor). It'd also make the runtime plots easier to glance at. I hope you can muster up the time to do runtimes on med/low on more of the lights you already have, with each batt type. A lot to ask for, I know.

You should get double points from DX and KD for your efforts. I know you've make it that much easier for me to part with about $350 amongst them, and another $150 to AW for batts here shortly.


----------



## jjminch

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hey guys new member. There is 20 pages of stuff and I am a bit overwhelmed. So I was thinking I could post what I want, and maybe you could put me in the right direction. The only flashlight knowledge I have, is that I put a DX drop-in on my 6p and G2.

I CCW a Glock for work and I need a light for it. My G2 is too big for pocket carry. I want something similiar to an E2E. It can be 1x123 or 2x123. Needs to have a button setup like a surefire, so I can use it momentarily. Prefer something under 30 bucks, with a simple LED setup and a pocket clip. I liked the RCF4 but it has a reverse clicky, which won't work for me.


----------



## jjminch

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

double tap


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

jjmnch, welcome to CPF. =)

Upon reading your wants, I recommend trying the Romisen RC-N3.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9070
It has a forward clicky, well built, bright and can use 2AA or 1x123.
I haven't reviewed it yet. But here's ernsanada's review of it.


----------



## jjminch

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks for the link, I think that one may be the ticket. If you don't mind, two more questions for you. Can I easily swap out the tailcap switch cover for a black one? I saw an assortment at DX that included black ones. And what is the best P60 led drop-in now? Just a single mode, nothing fancy. Need an LED 6P setup for another Ar15 I'm doing. 

Sorry to spam up your thread, great write-up. I seriously do not need another hobby though, well at least that is what my wife told me.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Yes. You should be able to change it for a black or orange one.
Regards to P60 drop-in. I'm not 100% sure what would be best.
But have a look at this one as it's what SF6-R2 uses. (reviewed)
It has good brightness and very well regulated output. Not bad.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Where is your Solarforce review? I can not find it either in the LED lights for the Reviews section.

- Vikas


----------



## Omega Man

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

EDIT-Canceled my order for the WF-600, they bumped the shipping date back after ordering.:thumbsdow

Hey bessie, thanks to you and selfbuilt, I bought a WF-600 Aurora Multicell light. Can't wait to drop 2xRCRs into it and try to light up my car and the woodline!


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



jjminch said:


> Hey guys new member. There is 20 pages of stuff and I am a bit overwhelmed. So I was thinking I could post what I want, and maybe you could put me in the right direction. The only flashlight knowledge I have, is that I put a DX drop-in on my 6p and G2.
> 
> I CCW a Glock for work and I need a light for it. My G2 is too big for pocket carry. I want something similiar to an E2E. It can be 1x123 or 2x123. Needs to have a button setup like a surefire, so I can use it momentarily. Prefer something under 30 bucks, with a simple LED setup and a pocket clip. I liked the RCF4 but it has a reverse clicky, which won't work for me.


I agree with bessiebenny - RC-N3 may be just the ticket for you. 

You should also consider modifying it with a Q5 or better LED, and potting the light engine with epoxy, to protect it against shock. 

In my experience, small solder joints can fail when exposed to repeated shock, so after I mod Romisen lights, I pot every possible component in thermal epoxy, which also helps to dissipate heat.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*Vikas *- All my reviews including the Solarforce is my review roundup. =)

*OmegaMan* - I hope the light really performs well for you. Should be good.

*Clong* - I will certainly try and do more runtime graphs for various output levels / battery types. Thanks for the input. It does take a long time so give me a little bit of time and I'll get there. hehe. Also, the thumbnails that I used are the auto-generated ones by imageshack. It'll take a lot of time resize then reupload the slightly larger ones and change them all here. Also, the scales for the brightness/runtime graphs are very different per graph. So it'll be inaccurate to compare by just glancing at the shape of the line. 

What I recommend: Use firefox / IE7 / Maxthon browser which are tabbed. Open them up in separate tabs and flick through. Or, you can simply download them into one folder and use Windows image vierwer to quickly go back forth. (This method is better as you can flip back/forth on the photo quicker)

*BTW*

I have in my hands the *Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 1S* flashlight.
It is just amazing how bright this light is and how well it throws.
There is not even a single light in my roundup which I can compare to.
It is in a league of its own. Over 18000 lux @ 1m with my meter!
Quality is amazing also. No light I have touches it in its finish/build.
Oh well. No wonder it's touted the best single LED thrower right now. =P


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*




bessiebenny said:


> *BTW *I have in my hands the *Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 1S* flashlight. It is just amazing how bright this light is and how well it throws. There is not even a single light in my roundup which I can compare to. It is in a league of its own. Over 18000 lux @ 1m with my meter! Quality is amazing also. No light I have touches it in its finish/build.





bessiebenny said:


> Oh well. No wonder it's touted the best single LED thrower right now. =P


 
I have almost every light made anywhere, and DereeLight products are the best. Every time I buy something like the 2008 Inova T3, Regalight, Novatac 120P, Fenix P3D Q5 or T1, Olight Premium T20, Conqueror, Surefire 6PL, or Solarforce L2 with an R2 module, I regret not having spent the same money on a CL1H or DBS. *These lights designed and manufactured by Alan at DereeLight offer a combination of quality and features like no other!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bspofford said:


> *These lights designed and manufactured by Alan at DereeLight offer a combination of quality and features like no other!:thumbsup:*



Your sentence and Bessie's have me VERY interested in getting one. Are there places like DX that sells Dereelights at a GREAT price (including shipping)?

Dave


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*UPDATE* - I have updated my roundup review with addition of Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 1S. Photos to come later. =)


----------



## Clong

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Also, the thumbnails that I used are the auto-generated ones by imageshack. It'll take a lot of time resize then reupload the slightly larger ones and change them all here.


 

Might I suggest an excellent app that also is great for e-mailing resized pics to family with just a right click conversion. Easy to set the reso, quality, watermarks, convert-to folders, everything, and completely FREE. I use their ConvertXtoDVD all the time too.

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/

I'm not sure how vbulletin is setup, but if the filenames are the same, shouldn't it just pull the new pics automatically without any change here?




> Also, the scales for the brightness/runtime graphs are very different per graph. So it'll be inaccurate to compare by just glancing at the shape of the line.


 

The shape is all I typically need at a glance, plus with it a little larger, one can catch the number progression and extrapolate the overall time. 

I does the tabbing magic dance with the kitchen shots now and then. I wonder if there's an auto generating java app that can combine jpgs at will and make an animated gif that rotates through them.... That would be a nice plugin for a review website to compare beamshots between any group you choose. If there isn't one, I think I can have one made. I like having connections at Adobe.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*




Probedude said:


> Your sentence and Bessie's have me VERY interested in getting one. Are there places like DX that sells Dereelights at a GREAT price (including shipping)? Dave


 
I recommend that you buy all your DereeLight products direct from their website. Part of the reason they can offer high end lights at reasonable prices is that you're not paying the middle man. LightFlux and ZebraLight are also selling direct. I think EMS shipping is included with the price for DereeLight products, and I got my last order in only four or five days.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

The link in the dereelight review points to the Solarforce. For those who haven't already found the dereelight site the link is http://www.dereelight.com/dbsv2.htm


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Oops. I have corrected that link now to the correct location above. =)
Also, I have added the beam and kitchen photo for the Dereelight DBS V2.
My test environment (kitchen) isn't really made for throwers obviously. =P


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

The DereeLight DBS is a major thrower, and I think the *CL1H* is a better fit in this thread about *"Budget EDC-Sized"* lights. The CL1H has excellent quality, it is amazingly versatile, and it is actually unbelievably cost-effective. So how can a light in the $80 range be a budget light? Over time, the investment in a high quality HAIII host with an AR lens and other quality components becomes less expensive than cheap lights because keeping up with advances in LED technology requires only a new P60 module at about a third the cost of a new light. Furthermore, the same host can replace half a dozen lights because exchanging the modules and reflectors can offer dozens of combinations, again at only a third the cost of the host itself. Why not have this great light with five different modules for a total cost of about $150 rather than five cheap lights for the same amount? The CL1H is the best of both worlds--high quality AND affordability.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Yeah. I agree. Most of the time, you do end up paying for what you get.
For most who don't really "work" with the flashlights, budget ones are fine.
But for those who relies on them in their field of work/hobby, it may not be.

*BTW* - I updated the chart and included the price of every light also. =)


----------



## Omega Man

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bspofford said:


> The DereeLight DBS is a major thrower, and I think the *CL1H* is a better fit in this thread about *"Budget EDC-Sized"* lights. The CL1H has excellent quality, it is amazingly versatile, and it is actually unbelievably cost-effective. So how can a light in the $80 range be a budget light? Over time, the investment in a high quality HAIII host with an AR lens and other quality components becomes less expensive than cheap lights because keeping up with advances in LED technology requires only a new P60 module at about a third the cost of a new light. Furthermore, the same host can replace half a dozen lights because exchanging the modules and reflectors can offer dozens of combinations, again at only a third the cost of the host itself. Why not have this great light with five different modules for a total cost of about $150 rather than five cheap lights for the same amount? The CL1H is the best of both worlds--high quality AND affordability.


I'm already feeling sheepish for ordering the WF-600, thanks for making me feel better  I'll probably still want a HID in a year anyway.


----------



## glenda17

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Would your Dereelight results have been as bright with a 1x17670 (just shorter runtime) ?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



glenda17 said:


> Would your Dereelight results have been as bright with a 1x17670 (just shorter runtime) ?


 
Yes. Just shorter runtime. Same brightness. =)


----------



## Clong

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'd love to see a runtime chart on the KD V2 Cree Q2 5 Mode and the 5 mode cr123 when you get a chance (hoping you have RCR's).

Also, would you be willing to accept loaner lights for review, pics, and runtimes, to get more lights done faster? Conditional on shipping insurance (5-7 bucks total ups ground) donated so there'd be no cost to you but time spent? If so, a note in the first post could get your hands on some lights that would take a lot longer save up for.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'll get the runtime done for the KD V2 soon. =)

I owuld love to receive loaner lights just to be able to review them.
But I do live in Australia which would make it difficult for most. =(
I'll still put it up the front just incase there's a few Aussies here. hehe.


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I got my L3 and RL-B7 the other day, and both lights are nice(typical Romisen quality). The L3 is about 90% as bright as the F4, the the B7 is about 70% as bright(non Cree LED). The B7 has a BIG head with a smooth reflector. I think it's the perfect candidate for my first LED upgrade. For some reason I still haven't received my order from DE for an H3, V4 and RR-A090. Hopefully they can find my order I placed 25 days ago and get it to me :/









Phyte


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Which one is the middle guy? Can you tell me more on it?

- Vikas


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Which one is the middle guy? Can you tell me more on it?
> 
> - Vikas



Looks like my RC-C3 from DX, sku 6117.

It's a 1x CR123A that has a real driver circuit it in so you can use a primary 3.0V CR123A.

It's a twisty with a twist 

The battery is under constant compression so it doesn't rattle at all. The pill is mostly plastic so that it is insulated from the light barrel which is necessary for the way it is turned on and off. You tighten the tailcap until it contacts a metal ring on the pill which turns it on.

You can make this a fake 'positive' clicky by tightening it almost until it turns on, then you can momentarily turn it on by pressing on the tailcap with your thumb while holding the lens end in you hand.

Decently bright, great Romisen machining and anodizing. You can remove the body clip after unscrewing the small cap on the end of the tailcap.

I EDC'd this for a while. You can have it turn on though in your pants pocket when sitting down if you don't have the tailcap unscrewed a few turns though.

Dave


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

LOL, thx Dave.. good explanation! Out of all my lights, it's by far my favorite. It's almost as bright as the F4, and it's a nice size. I have high hopes for the A090 that I have on order.

Phyte


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Gawd. I should have ordered the Tiablo MA1 from DX few days ago!!
DX has corrected their mistake now. It was $28 for nearly a week!!
But now it is selling for a whopping $48 instead. What a difference. =(
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11349


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Gawd. I should have ordered the Tiablo MA1 from DX few days ago!!
> DX has corrected their mistake now. It was $28 for nearly a week!!
> But now it is selling for a whopping $48 instead. What a difference. =(
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11349http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11349http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11349


 
I was ordering the Kai SSC-U AAA buckle lights, but they went up to $20 when this 2-mode HAIII Rebel-100 light was available. I bought a few at $28.:thumbsup:


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hi Bennie:

I have a question for you: Were all the pictures taken using ISO-800 ISO speed, F/2.8 lens aperture and 1/25 sec shutter speed?

I just want to make sure my luminosity comparison is correct based on your pictures characteristics.

An additional question: Which one is brighter Romisen RC-W4 or Ultrafire WF-606A?

Respectfully,

Juan C.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

linterno, every kitchen photo was taken with the exact same exposure settings mentioned. =)
As you can see from the throw/lux and runtime graph, RC-W4 is much brighter of the two.


----------



## glenda17

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Probedude said:


> Looks like my RC-C3 from DX, sku 6117.
> 
> It's a 1x CR123A that has a real driver circuit it in so you can use a primary 3.0V CR123A.


 

I ordered one of these for my daughter, is it bright? How does it compare in brightness to a P2D or KD Buckle ?


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



glenda17 said:


> I ordered one of these for my daughter, is it bright? How does it compare in brightness to a P2D or KD Buckle ?



I don't have a P2D to compare to but for me the RC-C3 is brighter than the KD buckle, probably mostly because the reflector is much bigger. My KD Buckle I was not impressed with - but I was spoiled because my first light was the RC-F4. The KD buckle is very floody, build quality isn't on par with the Romisen.

The RC-C3 is pretty good as far as output goes and I like the fact it has a real driver in there so you can use primary CR123A cells that have low self discharge.


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Unfortunately a slip of the soldering iron has ruined my last precious Cree R2 emitter. Therefore, the RC-N3 mod will have to deal with a Q5 WC ... and will have to wait till the next weekend.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

BB,

Where is your Stainless Steel C3 light? Also there needs to be a list of Budget Hall of Fame lights which low rent owners should aspire to.

My recommendation to that list

1) Romisen RC-F4 2xCR123 $15
2) UltraFire Stainless Steel C3 AA/14500 $20
3) KD Buckle AAA $15
4) RexLight AA 2 for $60 deal 

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Vikas, I have not ordered the SS C3 light yet. (Nor the Romisen RC-N3)
I wish I could buy all of them but I just cannot afford them right now. =(
btw, KD Buckle light is now $20. Also, RC-G2 should be included imo.


----------



## tsask

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Gawd. I should have ordered the Tiablo MA1 from DX few days ago!!
> DX has corrected their mistake now. It was $28 for nearly a week!!
> But now it is selling for a whopping $48 instead. What a difference. =(
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11349http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11349http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11349


 
Yes, there are good deals to be had at DX, yet the fact that I am still waiting on items ordered in November :mecry:has me most reluctant to order ANYTHING from them ever again.:sigh:


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

bessiebenny:

Have you considered Romisen RC-KF?. Seems to be similar to RC-W4 but accept 1x18650, 2xCR123 and 3xAAA. 1.5cm longer too.

There is also Romisen RC-U4 which is similar to RC-KF but has 3 modes (Hi, Low, Strobe).

Which one do you believe would be better?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I have considered the RC-KF but wasn't really interested as I didn't like how the tail design. =P
Unless you want 3 modes, RC-KF seems to already have some rave reviews so RC-KF looks better imo.

*BTW*

I received Ultrafire C3 Q5 with extension today. 

BUT...!!!!!!

I received http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7938
instead of http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10727

GREAT. I wanted the single mode and got the 5 mode light.
This is after waiting around 6 weeks...I hate 5 mode lights. =(
GRRR. This is annoying me quite a lot. Hmm. Might return it.
But I guess I'll review it still while I have it. =P
Also, Maybe I'll try putting in the Rexlight's pill. =)

*Initital impression of this Ultrafire C3 5-mode light.*
- Exterior quality is superb. Nothing to fault.
- Threads are very nice and lightly lubed.
- 5 mode with memory. Always turns on next mode though!
- Aluminium textured reflector. Perfectly centered LED.
- Tail is made to tail stand. But clicky sitck out a bit. Easily modded.
- Switch module comes in a aluminium pill. Decent switch used also.
- Qaulity wise, it's not bad at all. Similar to older C3 P4 in quality.
- 2000 lux @ 1m with 14500. Not bad for a non-throwy relfector!
- But only 500 lux @ 1m with single AA battery. 1200 lux with 2AA.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Another day getting very close to month and no sigh of anything from DX or one item from KD.

Another good reason to buy at local stores unless dealing with someone like 4 sevens.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Another new light to my collection. *Romisen R-1A01*.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5979

Now this is an awesome light. Build quality is EXCELLENT. Top notch.
All the threads are excellent with good sized O-rings. Tail stands also.
Uses collimator lense. Brightness is okay. It throws well. Not much spill. 
But this will change when I replace the LED with a SSC U-bin. =)
I reckon this is better than the KD Buckle light. (Especially when modded)
I will put up a review of this light soon with photos also. =)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> I reckon this is better than the KD Buckle light. (Especially when modded)
> I will put up a review of this light soon with photos also. =)



Looks nice, and the fact the buckle light is now $20, you can almost get 2 of these!


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Combining the $20 Ultrafire stainless steel C3 with a $15 Rexlight 2.1 upgrade kit, you can have a quality stainless steel, 1XAA, Q-bin, multimode (10 modes/3 groups) "superconstant driver," AR glass EDC light for only $35. (http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=191998) The single modules are listed as not available, but the four pack kits @ $49.99 (SKU#3992) are listed as available.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Not a bad option. Or you can just simply buy two Rexlight 2.1 B002 flashlights for $60 like I did.
Obviously, you may need to give one away as a present or go halves with your friend or workmate etc.

This lumiled Romisen AAA light I got can very easily be modded.
You just need a Seoul LED without a base. Easy 2 point solder.
I'm modding it as soon as I get the review done while in stock form. =)
It's as small as any other tiny AAA lights. It might become my EDC!


----------



## SportyBen

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hi bessiebenny,

frist i want to thank you for this great review. Seems you have many readers from around the world. I am from germany and found this page by an recommendation out of a german forum while searching for AA/AAA lights.

I bought the Romisen RC-N3 for my dad because of your comment in the 606 review and the good comments on the DX page. Seems to be a very good buy, but now i am infected and want to buy me one too - even if i dont realy need it.

At frist i was chosing between a keychain light or something bigger, now i am already thinking about getting two. Cause of the high euro its not that expensive for me at the moment.

So, long talk, here is also a short question.
You rated the G2 higher than the W4. I guess thats cause of price, size and runtime vs. brightness, right?

And last but not least, is there a way of donating without paypal taking that much? Can i just donate any value, like 1,35$?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hi SportyVan, welcome to CPF. =)

I rated he RC-G2 higher due to exactly what you said.
Price, size, useability, simplicity etc all take their part.
RC-W4 is not bad though. It is a much brighter light.

I think paypal is still the best. There's no other simple ways really.
Even banks charge fees for exchange rate conversion etc anyways.
I guess it seems like a big chunk as the value is small. hehe. doh.
If it was a $50 donation and they only took $3 or so, it'll feel less.
So I'm happy to get whatever I get. Haven't got one for weeks now. =(
(My next light I'll get is most likely going to be the Romisen RC-N3)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Hi SportyVan, welcome to CPF. =)
> So I'm happy to get whatever I get. Haven't got one for weeks now. =(



I made a small donation, so you can review this one (when 3 more people donate as well): http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5346


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thank you SO much Raymond!! I will also consider that Saik RC-A3. =)
But I'm thinking more towards getting RC-N3 and Stainless Steel C3 atm.
They are newer with better performance. (C3 has great runtime also)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

That N3 looks kinda nice too, indeed. 1x123 or 2xAA, very smart


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*NEW REVIEWS ADDED!*
- Romisen R-1A01 Lumiled AAA light
- Ultrafire C3 5-mode AA/2AA/14500

Not everything has been filled in yet. Wait another day or so. =)


----------



## SportyBen

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Just ordered the Romisen R-1A01 for my Keychain and made a little Donation. Hope it helps even if its not that much.

I found many other 3xAAA lights on DX, even from Romisen. Is there any way of telling or at least guessing how they would compare to the RC-W4?
Sorry for that stupid question, but is Cree always the best?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hi SportyBen, I sincerly thank you for your support. =)

Is there a reason you want a 3AAA light instead of single 18650 or 2RCR?
Single 18650 light is about same size but will last much longer than 3AAA.

Cree currently makes brightest easily-available single LED emitters.
It doesn't make it the best. But in terms of majority, it probly is. =)

Seoul lights generally have a more floodier beam pattern to Cree.
Their SSC P4 U-bin light is about on par with Cree's Q3-Q4 output.


----------



## SportyBen

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

You're welcome and thanks for the fast reply.

I just don't want to buy new batteries and especially not a new charger. I just bought quite a good one for AA and AAA. For those standard batteries it seems to me the RC-W4 is one of the brightest you can get, so i am looking around what would be alternatives.
Realy cool would be a bright light for standard AAs or AAA with adjustable beam focus, perhaps one that i can also usa as a cycling light.


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hey bessiebenny - I've made a little donation to thank you for your efforts. Keep up the good work.

P.S. It sucks that Romisen chose to use 16mm driver boards in their lights, as opposed to 17mm or 14mm... because it's a gamble to file the 17mm ones down to size, or to try to mount a 14mm into a 16mm slot. That's the problem I am currently trying to solve with the RC-N3 and the awesome GD1000 driver. What should've been a 1-hour mod is now turning into a multi-week (I don't have much free time) affair.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thank you meuge! I will certainly try my best to keep it up. 
Definitely let us know when you finish modding the RC-N3. 

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED!*
- Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA/RCR LINK

I should have got this ages ago but oh well. Better late than never. hehe.
It might be the WF-606A killer that I've been looking for. Also can use RCR!


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *NEW LIGHT ORDERED!*
> - Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA/RCR LINK
> 
> I should have got this ages ago but oh well. Better late than never. hehe.
> It might be the WF-606A killer that I've been looking for. Also can use RCR!


I have seen some reviews and Ultrafire WF-606A is brighter than Romisen RC-N3. This is because WF-606A uses CREE P4 and Romisen RC-N3 uses CREE P3. I already have RC-N3 and I can tell you it is a little bit brighter than Mag 3D with Terralux MaxStar3 3 watts luxeon upgrade.

I'll be waiting for your RC-N3 review to buy my WF-606A.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hmm. I can see from Ernsanda's review that it uses at least a Cree P4 bin.
(Coz it has 4 wires in the core instead of 3 when looking at the emitter)
It's also nearly as bright as WF-606A with 2AA and brighter with RCR123A.
I guess I'll find out soon if that is the same case with my RC-N3. =)

*BTW*

I modded my Romisen R-1A01 with SSC P4 U-bin. (From MTE AA light)
The output is now bit more floodier but still has no rings, artifacts. Nice.
Lightbox reading confirms that it's as bright as KD Buckle AAA light now. 
But due to the collimator lense, beam isn't as widely spread. So it seems brighter. =)
Total cost is still less than buying the KD buckle light. So it's not bad at all!

I have also measured its runtime after the mod. Check out the graph!! 

*NEW LIGHTS ALERT*

There are two new Ultrafire lights at DX which seems quite interesting.

Ultrafire C9 looks like a Romisen RC-F4 clone with a different tailcap. lol
Tailcap is made so clicky is easily pressed but also can tail stand it seems.
But I think it looks a bit too sharp. Hmm. I guess we'll have to see. =P

Ultrafire C6S is a stainless steel single RCR with a clicky. Looks nice!
I really wonder how good the drivers are. Also, how many modes? hmm.


----------



## SportyBen

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Could you please post a Kitchen picture with the moded 1A01?


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



SportyBen said:


> Could you please post a Kitchen picture with the moded 1A01?



Also do you know of any other reviews on this light? I placed an order for one last night to replace the KD buckle V3 light which I don't particularly like. Putting in R-1A01 into the search box has turned up pretty much nothing. Likewise for the sku.

Is it under a different name?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'll try to put up the kitchen photo sometime today. (might end up bring tomorrow though)
Here's the official info for the Romisen R-1A01. Nothing special there however. hehe.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I've never had a buckle light but was pretty impressed with the R-1A01.


----------



## Phyte

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'm still waiting on my shipment of three new Romisens from DE. It's been over a month since it supposedly shipped


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

What I love is when DX sends a partial shipment, then tells you that you need to take a pic of the partial order receipt and send it to them before they "fill" the order! :thumbsdow


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I bought the SSC P4 version of the 3AAA 7W.
The SSC emitter gave considerable spill light (comment on original was lack of spill).
Funny thing is it is $1 cheaper than the Luxeon version. The Cree version is another $4 cheaper still!

Same body and markings:






Beamshots Fenix L1T v2.0 RB80 left, 3AAA SSC right:





Beamshots MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U sku1995 left, 3AAA SSC right:





BTW I did not buy the torch for the light. I was buying some 3AA to D adapters that look rather flimsy and was looking for something fat to take the weight if a heavy parcel landed on top of mine during transit.
I would probably get the sleeker & smaller & less lumpy Romisen RC-W4 if I was just looking for a 3AAA torch.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks for the photos. Seems that 7W AAA SSC is quite bright!
But year, RC-W4 would be still brighter and have better quality.

*UPDATE*

I have put up the kitchen photo using SSC-modded Romisen R-1A01.
As it shows, the overall brightness and spill is much greater. Not bad!


----------



## superrohri

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

@ bessiebenny

Would it be possible to make an runtime-graph for the Solarforce with 17670?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



superrohri said:


> Would it be possible to make an runtime-graph for the Solarforce with 17670?


 
I would if I had a 17670 battery. =) For some reason, that's the only battery size that I don't currently have. I think I'll buy one soon though as it would come handy for certain 2 x RCR lights and for modding etc as well as for testing. Soon as I get one in, I'll do the tests. (But that'll be at least another few weeks though as I'm currently saving up once again for my next light order...)


----------



## superrohri

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

BTW, here is an excellent comparison pic made by takebeat of current AAA lights.

http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2008/03/17/590b0.jpg

One thing to note is that Tiablo MA1's brightness falls nearly to its 50% within the first 5 minutes!
So don't assume what you see for Tiablo MA1 is going to be something you'll get in real life usage.
He mentions that it isn't due to heat. Must be the way the driver responds to input voltage change?

As you can see, Romisen R-1A01 does extremely well!! And it's only $11!!
And if you mod that with a cheap SSC emitter, it's even brighter still. =)


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



baterija said:


> bessiebenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sits and waits for my RC-H3. :sweatamn Chinese New Year slowing things down.
> 
> I'll have to contribute an H3 review back to the thread when it shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so it's finally here as of last Sat. Here's the first couple days impression:
> 
> - Nice build quality. Threads are smooth. Sturdy but light feeling. Threads for the pill had a bunch of dirt in them when I got it though.
> - Nice feel to the forward clicky. Smooth till right before it clicks all the way on and then a nice rise in pressure needed to click fully on.
> - O-rings at the head and tail.
> - Star might be glued down in the pill like the B6. I'm new - not killing my toys yet.
> - Head screws right off. In fact it lets you adjust the focus a little bit.
> - Fairly floody. A little bit ringy with the head screwed down all the way. Hotspot gets an irregular shape in close range wall hunting when you spread the focus much, but not too bad when aimed further. About a half turn out fixes the ringiness without causing other big problems
> - Not blinding but pretty bright. Less light than my SF M2 with P60, so less than 60 lumens out the front, but I won't guess.
> - White...if anything just a hint of yellow. I won the lottery.
> - Still running strong at 50 minutes on a 2300 maH duracell NIMH without a major drop in brightness to the naked eye. The body got a touch warm during that run but the battery was still cool to the touch. One of these days I will run it down further and maybe take some pics so I can really compare levels.
> - Less bright with an alkaline but not by a lot; still useful this way.
> - Given the amount of light even for a P3, and running decently on an alkaline, it can't be driven very hard. I'll confirm when I get my multimeter.
> 
> Decent amount of light in a nice package, with probably a long run time. I like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> I modded my Romisen R-1A01 with SSC P4 U-bin.



Hi bessiebenny, just wondering how difficult it was to mod this light. Was it just a matter of removing the old LED and soldering this one in its place? Or do you need some sort of thermal compound to conduct the heat away? Cheers.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

BB,

Did you every try your broken F4 with 2x RCR123A and take the lightbox reading? I bet it will blow the Deerlight away.

- Vikas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

That someone got an RC-H3 makes me a wee bit excited that maybe FINALLY my H3, 5mW and 30mW lasers will show up!

I'm having a pretty good time with KD 3304 (I think - have it written down somewhere) 50mW (again I think).


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



qtaco said:


> Hi bessiebenny, just wondering how difficult it was to mod this light.


 
The stock luxeon emitter is soldered on by two wires for + and - points.
It wasn't glued but was stuck on by thermal paste / glue of some sort.
Just had to desolder the two wire joints and pry the emitter off the base.
Then just replace it with the SSC emitter and solder the two wires. Easy!
It isn't compulsary but always useful to have some thermal paste handy.



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Did you every try your broken F4 with 2x RCR123A and take the lightbox reading? I bet it will blow the Deerlight away.


 
My RC-F4 is a direct driven Cree P4 now. No driver.

I just tried it with 2 x CR123A Primaries (3.3v each).
I got 5000 lux @ 1m but it was dropping a little every second.
I got 180 lux in lightbox for split second then went to ~120 lux.

I tried it with 2 x RCR123A each at 4.2v also.
It blinked then turned off. I thought my LED died! 
But it still works with single RCR. Phew. Not trying 2 x RCR again. =P

Update - Tried with 2 x 3v 17335 (each charged to 3.6v)
It's the same case as primaries above. Doesn't stay bright.
I think the emitter gets too stressed and becomes less bright.


----------



## qtaco

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks for the reply bb. I just donated $4 by the way, keep up the good work.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> That someone got an RC-H3 makes me a wee bit excited that maybe FINALLY my H3,



I ordered 20FEB and it showed as shipped on 03MAR; so they got at least some in 2 weeks ago. Still waiting on my multimeter from that order though.


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Is'nt the F4 supposed to be able to handle RCR123 as stock? That's what I've done with mine since I have'nt widened the tube yet for 17670 and it's bright as all hell for being an older cree.


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

BB, I have two 14500's I need to buy a light for (only a flashaholic NEEDS a light for his batteries - backwards thinking) - any suggestions?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



qtaco said:


> Thanks for the reply bb. I just donated $4 by the way, keep up the good work.


 
Thank you thank you so so much!!! Really appreciate your support.:twothumbs
Every cent received will go into making this review better / updated. 



MartinSE said:


> Is'nt the F4 supposed to be able to handle RCR123 as stock?


 
Yes. But my RC-F4 has been modified quite a lot that's all. hehe.
It sure is bright and well regulated for such budget priced light.



Casebrius said:


> BB, I have two 14500's I need to buy a light for (only a flashaholic NEEDS a light for his batteries - backwards thinking) - any suggestions?


 
LOL. Now that is true flashaholic way of thinking that's for sure. hehe.
If you like a pretty light, I recommend the Stainless Steel Ultrafire C3.
It has good quality, nice brightness and excellent runtime / regulation.
(expect same runtime and regulation as my 1-mode Ultrafire C3 review)

I would also recommend the rexlight 2 for $60 deal but the special ended!
Well, it seems they stopped selling any new Rexlight 2.1 altogether. Doh!
I think they are working on the next version. Maybe Rexlight 3.0? Hmm.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

And I bet they will price new Rexlight significantly more than 2 for $60.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

And I bet they will price new Rexlight significantly more than 2 for $60.


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Casebrius said:


> BB, I have two 14500's I need to buy a light for (only a flashaholic NEEDS a light for his batteries - backwards thinking) - any suggestions?



I just did the same thing. Got Elektrolumens to build me a 14500 SSC P4 chopped minimag.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192481


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



baterija said:


> baterija said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Still running strong at 50 minutes on a 2300 maH duracell NIMH without a major drop in brightness to the naked eye. ... One of these days I will run it down further and maybe take some pics so I can really compare levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay today was the day minus the pics. No light meter except my mark one eyeball in a dark garage. Kept the bezel down except for when I was checking the light to maximize heat retention. Used a freshly charged eneloop.
> 
> 0:45 Looks about the same as the start. Warmer with the bezel down but not hot.
> 1:00 Visible dip in brightness but not a lot, still above 50%
> 1:25 - Wandered back from check muttering to myself whether I would call it 50% yet. Decided it wasn't.
> 1:35 - Definitely below 50%. Light output dropping off rapidly now.
> 1:45 - About as bright, side by side, as one of those DX 22,000 Mcd keychain flashlights.
> 1:53 - Visible drop in just the 8 minutes since the last check. Could still read by it clearly right in front of me. Usable light, but that's all.
> I turned it off after the 1:53 check. Body was cool at shut off- cooled quickly once the current dropped late in the run.
Click to expand...


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I received my 1xAA light from dealextreme today (shipped on march 11th  ).

I ordered the gray Saik RC-A3, received a gray _romisen_ RC-A3. Apparently, they're the same brand or so 

If all Romisen lights are like this, it get's very difficult to see the added value of the more expensive lights! My Fenix P3D-Q5 arrived today too, and it's a very nice light. I have no doubt that the electronics and the anodizing are better than with the Romisen light. But the Romisen feels like it's the same quality as the Fenix, when I hold the lights in my hand. Machining and threads are of a very good quality with the Romisen too. (it's noticably above the smartfire light I received last week)

I'm already checking out other Romisen models out, I'm just looking for an excuse to order more 

Output is not very high (hey, it's 1xAA), it seems somewhere in between the low and mid on the Fenix (not very scientific, I know), which should put it somewhere between 25 and 40 lumens, I guess. 

Nice beam (tectured reflector). Very practical light, I'm very pleased with it. Honestly, I'm happier with this cheap light than with the P3D. The P3D is better, no doubt about it. But when I read all the reviews and opinions on that light, I'd almost expected that I could point it at a house from 200yards away, and people inside would need to put on shades  The 215 lumens it puts out on turbo just pales next to the 200 lumens that are put out by the Streamlight SL20X.

The $15 Romisen is just a very nice performer, and a real steal for the money 

Maybe you could get around to test one sometime too


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> I received my 1xAA light from dealextreme today (shipped on march 11th  ).
> 
> I ordered the gray Saik RC-A3, received a gray _romisen_ RC-A3. Apparently, they're the same brand or so
> 
> If all Romisen lights are like this, it get's very difficult to see the added value of the more expensive lights! My Fenix P3D-Q5 arrived today too, and it's a very nice light. I have no doubt that the electronics and the anodizing are better than with the Romisen light. But the Romisen feels like it's the same quality as the Fenix, when I hold the lights in my hand. Machining and threads are of a very good quality with the Romisen too. (it's noticably above the smartfire light I received last week)
> 
> I'm already checking out other Romisen models out, I'm just looking for an excuse to order more
> 
> Output is not very high (hey, it's 1xAA), it seems somewhere in between the low and mid on the Fenix (not very scientific, I know), which should put it somewhere between 25 and 40 lumens, I guess.
> 
> Nice beam (tectured reflector). Very practical light, I'm very pleased with it. Honestly, I'm happier with this cheap light than with the P3D. The P3D is better, no doubt about it. But when I read all the reviews and opinions on that light, I'd almost expected that I could point it at a house from 200yards away, and people inside would need to put on shades  The 215 lumens it puts out on turbo just pales next to the 200 lumens that are put out by the Streamlight SL20X.
> 
> The $15 Romisen is just a very nice performer, and a real steal for the money
> 
> Maybe you could get around to test one sometime too


 

If you wanted throw you should have gotten the Fenix T1.
The P3D is not designed for throw, the reflector is too small.
Do a ceiling bounce test with the Fenix and the Streamlight.

The Fenix lights have very good circutry to give very good runtime also.

The Saik RC-A3 is brighter on a 14500 3.6V battery but ounce you burn one in that light it will never run an alkaline or NIMH again.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I bought the P3D especially for the reason you mentioned (I didn't want a light that was pure throw). I'm not disappointed, or anything. But it's just that the humble RC-A3 just works so well for so little money, it really exceeded my expections 

Maybe I'll buy a second one and mod that one for use with a 14500 (different led+driver or something)


----------



## glenda17

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> I If all Romisen lights are like this, it get's very difficult to see the added value of the more expensive lights!


 

Compare a Romisen RC-C3 to a P1D-CE, You get 90% brightness (to the eye) and 100% machining quality for $13. And a single mode which is a +.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Oh boy. Now I want to review the RC-A3 also. =P

I have a RC-N3 coming in hopefully next week however.
And I will do some more runtime tests on other lights I have.
It's not easy when you have a wife/baby and fulltime job.
But I'll continue as long as people want me to. hehe. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

STILL no sign of my last order from DX.

I order through a third party and send him a MO, but my email is down right now so I can't ask about it.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> I received my 1xAA light from dealextreme today (shipped on march 11th  ).
> 
> I ordered the gray Saik RC-A3, received a gray _romisen_ RC-A3. Apparently, they're the same brand or so
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm already checking out other Romisen models out, I'm just looking for an excuse to order more
> 
> ...
> 
> Output is not very high (hey, it's 1xAA), it seems somewhere in between the low and mid on the Fenix (not very scientific, I know), which should put it somewhere between 25 and 40 lumens, I guess.
> 
> ...
> 
> The $15 Romisen is just a very nice performer, and a real steal for the money
> 
> Maybe you could get around to test one sometime too


 
I also ordered a SAIK RC-A3 from DX, and got the Romisen RC-A3. It was my second Romisen light, after an RC-G2. I've just ordered an RC-N3, and when that arrives (or ships, if I can't restrain myself) I'm going to order and RC-H3. 

I did a sort-of review on it a week or so ago, the thread is around here someplace. I still need to put up beamshots. I don't have a light meter, but I had similar thoughts to yours regarding its brightness, I'd guess about 35-40 lumens. 

A nice little light for $15. In looking at these inexpensive 1 x AA or 1 x CR123a lights, I ask myself, how does it compare to the old incan MiniMag, which is what we pretty much all carried around for years in glove boxes, pockets and tackle boxes. In most cases, the MiniMag (which needed 2 AAs) gets blown out of the water. Though I still think the MM is a nicely built light... and with a Terralux drop-in it's probably pretty good, but you can get an RC-N3, or WF-606a for less, and I think you'll then have an even nicer, brighter, longer running and more versatile light.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> I received my 1xAA light from dealextreme today (shipped on march 11th  ).
> 
> I ordered the gray Saik RC-A3, received a gray _romisen_ RC-A3. Apparently, they're the same brand or so
> The $15 Romisen is just a very nice performer, and a real steal for the money
> 
> Maybe you could get around to test one sometime too



Get an RC-F4 ! Very nice light for $15 also.
I just received another order of 3 qty today to give away.


Anyone seen reviews of this DX light? RC-M4
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7935

I read one post that said it will take even protected 18650's. Also something about it being P60 capable (what does that mean?)

I wonder how it compares to the RC-F4.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*RC-E4* P60, 2-stage clicky, latest version takes protected 18650, BUT no retaining ring on lens (can fall out when changing modules), larger

*RC-M4* P60, 1-stage clicky, takes protected 18650, AND it has a threaded retaining ring holding lens in place, smaller

I've got them both. Definitely go with the RC-M4. See new post today on LED forum.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bspofford said:


> I've got them both. Definitely go with the RC-M4. See new post today on LED forum.



Yep, that's the thread I saw it mentioned. Tried to search on RC-M4 and didn't come up with anything.

Is this comparable in brightness and throw to the RC-F4 but it can take protected 18650's? If so I'm in for one.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

How big is RC-M4 as compared to RC-F4 ?


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> I bought the P3D especially for the reason you mentioned (I didn't want a light that was pure throw). I'm not disappointed, or anything. But it's just that the humble RC-A3 just works so well for so little money, it really exceeded my expections
> 
> Maybe I'll buy a second one and mod that one for use with a 14500 (different led+driver or something)


 
The Ultrafire C3 Q5 is brighter than RC-A3 on a 14500 and it can run on alkaline and NIMH too.



I am the *light* of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the *light* of life.
John 8:11-13 Jesus Christ


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



LightWalker said:


> The Ultrafire C3 Q5 is brighter than RC-A3 on a 14500 and it can run on alkaline and NIMH too.



I bet the RC-A3 would compare better if the P3 in it was upgraded to a Q5 like the C3.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> How big is RC-M4 as compared to RC-F4 ?


 






Romisen RC-E4 on left doesn't have retaining ring for lens, so it can fall out when changing P60 modules. Romisen RC-M4 left center and SuperFire 501-B right center. The RC-M4 can take protected 18650 cells and it has a threaded aluminum retaining ring for the lens. The SuperFire 501-B is a 2X16340 light and doesn't take 18650 cells. The old models have a threaded aluminum retaining ring, but the new models (Ultrafire 501-B included) have a glued metal ring so you can't insert different glass or lens o-ring. RC-F4 far right for size comparison.


----------



## glenda17

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

If the M4 had knurling like the E4 it would be perfect. Does anyone know if there is a GITD Oring at KD or DX that would fit the M4 ?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

bspofford, thanks for that nice pic. I like that shape of RC-M4. Hmm. =)

Here's some updates on what I'm doing / seeing:
- Measuring the runtime for Romisen RC-G4 with 2 x RCR
- Awaiting for RC-N3 to arrive next week sometime
- Interested in getting the Ultrafire C9 (RC-F4 clone? =P)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I always* wanted an 18650 capable light, so I ordered myself the RC-M4 to see what all the hype is about  
(I included a pair of 18650's and a single bay charger, so that I can actually load an 18650 into the light  )

*more like monday a week ago


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*




glenda17 said:


> If the M4 had knurling like the E4 it would be perfect. Does anyone know if there is a GITD Oring at KD or DX that would fit the M4 ?


 
I have GITD lens o-rings on both the RC-M4 and 501-B in the picture above, but the bezels are down. You can see the GITD switch covers, and I also have GITD o-rings on the battery tube. I used the 24mm GITD rings from DX and overstretched them for a day by letting them sit over the head of a WF-600 light. They are about 26mm when stretched and work on most P60 lights. The same trick works for the Huntlight and Trustfire P60 hosts. The RC-E4 has bigger lens, and they don't work with it.

Here are bezel views of the RC-M4 (left) and 501-B (right):


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Double posted. Below is the real post.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Here's an interesting 18650 light with a Q5 from Eastward at Kaidomain!
It has 2 modes 100% and 50% (wish it was 5%) and good looking body.
It seems it can tailstand also and beamshot indicates good throw output.
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4268

I might get this now instead of Ultrafire C9 that I was thinking of getting.
Hopefully it ends up being the "budget" version of Dereelight DBV V2. =P


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

It has an orange peel reflector. I actually prefer those, because they give a smoother beam. But it also means that it will come nowhere near the throw of a DBS 


Is there any method in your madness in choosing lights to review?  

Are you looking to compare lights in a specic category, or do you try to find the best budget light in each category?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

My choice is purely based on its "looks" , "useability" and "possibility".
These criteria are not fixed in anyway and has to fit my budget. =P

I don't "work" with the lights so it just needs to be bright and useful.
Useful is a vague word really. It may mean it's worth recommending.
Or it may mean it's good for fishing / camping. Or for wowing others. =)
It also has to be something which looks like it will be popular to CPF'ers.

I don't use most of my lights. I just want to know and let others know. 
Currently, I use my rexlight the most. Followed by SSC-modded R-1A01.
I guess I'm just a nut who wants to try as many good ones as possible. =P

I like being the one who helps others by my simple reviews. hehe.
So I'll continue on as long as I get funds and also some donations. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I for one very much appreciate all you do Bessie! I look forward to your reviews! 

And MIGHT try the Eastwood light but have a LumiPower M1 Luma Hunter that takes an 18650 and is a wee bit brighter than RC-F4. And I don't really NEED any more lights.....

But I WANT some!!!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED!!*
- I couldn't resist, I just ordered the Eastward YJ-XAQ5
- I hope to have it in about 2 weeks so keep a look out!


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *NEW LIGHT ORDERED!!*
> - I couldn't resist, I just ordered the Eastward YJ-XAQ5


 
Any idea what the HRC 20-30 finish is all about? I asked this question in another thread and was told that the nomenclature refers to the hardness of the metal, not the finish.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bspofford said:


> Any idea what the HRC 20-30 finish is all about? I asked this question in another thread and was told that the nomenclature refers to the hardness of the metal, not the finish.


 
Not really sure. I never really thought about the hardness of material used anyways. hehe.

*BTW* 
- Kaidomain has the Ultrafire C9 for $2 less than DX.
- Photos confirm that it can tail stand. Not bad!
- Also, the pill seems to have the reflector glued on?

*ALSO*
- Should I start reviewing each light in a separate thread? (like selfbuilt)
- Of course, I'll take more photos of each light. (like Ernsanada's review)
- I might even take more photos of its output in various settings.
- It might mean more work but hopefully it'l end up being more helpful.
- Maybe I should just split this review into various categories? (by size or cost etc)


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I actually like "standardized" tests (at least where it's tried to keep circumstances and methods the same), because it makes it easier to compare lights. 

Maybe you can do both: keep a summary in the startpost of this thread for each light that you review and open a new thread for each review with a more extensive test. That way, there's an overview and general discussion here and a discussion on the specific light in its own thread


----------



## SportyBen

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

i very much like it the way it is with the overview and the possibility to quickly compare. the only thing i just a little bit miss are updatet shoots with all the lights to compare their seize. but thats not to important.
i wonder if you could to this a more commercial way for any website oder magazine to get a little bit of sponsoring. dx should at least grand you, they sure sell much more cause of you.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks guys for the feedback! I'm glad my format is liked. hehe.
Yeah. I've been lazy with the size difference shoots. Will update.

My thread seems to get more hits that any other review at CPF so far.
(Part 1 and Part 2 combined, I have nearly 90000 hits. haha. amazing.)
But I certainly don't even get a single $10 light to review via sponsorship.
(But I have been receiving very generous donations so I thank you all)

I guess I have to try a bit harder and add more photos for each light. =P


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Would be great to have shots for all modes using all accepted battery formats.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

BTW: Any suggestions for a 1xCR123A light with a clicky tail switch? (I'm not fond of the twisty switches). 
I prefer a romisen, if possible. I'm not picky between single mode and multimode. But if it's a multimode then preferably no sos/blinky stuff. And when it's a single mode, I prefer one that's not so bright and has more runtime. An OP reflector would make the package complete


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Ahh. Well, then, get the Romisen RC-N3. hehe.

It actually looks very nice when used in single RCR mode.
Also, it's quite bright and comes with OP reflector also.
I should be able to review it possibly tomorrow. =)


----------



## Mash

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I also really appreciate the current way. I just look at your review, and pick the one with the best score, and description matching my needs, batteries etc. 
Your reviews have been a great help, just bought some G2s because of your reviews, so your efforts have real results for us, thanks!


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'll wait for the RC-N3 review, but I think it'll be a little too large for my taste. 
I want it to be a small 1x123 light.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Fenix just announced the new EO1 for $15. A budget light by Fenix. Woohoo! 1 x AAA, Nichia GS, 10 lumens for 10 hours, then declining output for 11 hours. So the specs say. 

You gotta get one of these, when they come out. Don't worry, we won't ask you to review one in each color.  

Your reviews are great, BTW.


----------



## glenda17

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> BTW: Any suggestions for a 1xCR123A light with a clicky tail switch? (I'm not fond of the twisty switches).
> I prefer a romisen, if possible. I'm not picky between single mode and multimode. But if it's a multimode then preferably no sos/blinky stuff. And when it's a single mode, I prefer one that's not so bright and has more runtime. An OP reflector would make the package complete


 

I just recieved a small Ultrafire 1xCR123A 602D. It is of very good quality, bright, and smaller than my P2D Q5. There is also a Q5 version but you have to use RCR's on it.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> I'll wait for the RC-N3 review, but I think it'll be a little too large for my taste.
> I want it to be a small 1x123 light.


With CR123 it is 3.5 in long.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

RC-N3 hasn't arrived yet. Doh. Hope it arrives later today or tomorrow. =(

BigBlueFish, that EO1 looks nice! Okay, I'll get one and review it. hehe.
It's obviously not that bright but it seems like a great EDC candidate!
Hmmmmm. Now I've gotta decide which color to buy. LOL

Here's Ernsanada's photo for the RCR mode of RC-N3.
It's not tiny but it throws better coz of bigger head.
(Although it comes with OP reflector so it's not huge)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*NEW LIGHT ORDERED!*
- Fenix EO1 Olive (Click on the link for photos!)

Won't be as bright as Romisen R-1A01 or KD Buckle SSC.
But it lasta near 10 hours of constant brightness! Nice!
I also like how the head twists, HAIII and it tail stands.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *NEW LIGHT ORDERED!*
> - Fenix EO1 Olive (Click on the link for photos!)
> 
> Won't be as bright as Romisen R-1A01 or KD Buckle SSC.
> But it lasta near 10 hours of constant brightness! Nice!
> I also like how the head twists, HAIII and it tail stands.



I have a dumb question. How bright is the Fenix E01 compared to say this 'fauxton' from DX?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253

If the E01 is as bright, or better yet brighter, as the squeeze light above, then I'm getting a few of these EO1's also. It'll make great gifts.


----------



## Pokerstud

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Jay,

Looking forward to your RC-N3 review. You have done a fantastic job with this thread, it is greatly appreciated. keep up the excellent work. :bow::thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

<just keep telling yourself (me) you don't need a Fenix E01, you don't need a Fenix E01, you don't NEED a Fenix E01>

But I want one...

YOU DON"T NEED A FENIX E01!

I think it's working......


----------



## kinnishian

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

So do you think you'll be able to review the RC-N3 Soon? I'm just about done narrowing down my search. Deciding now between "Romisen Cree RC-N3 Single Mode LED Flashlight (1xCR123A/2xAA)" and "UltraFire Cree C3 Flashlight with 2xAA Extension Tube Bundle" Thanks your reviews have been helpful.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



kinnishian said:


> So do you think you'll be able to review the RC-N3 Soon? I'm just about done narrowing down my search. Deciding now between "Romisen Cree RC-N3 Single Mode LED Flashlight (1xCR123A/2xAA)" and "UltraFire Cree C3 Flashlight with 2xAA Extension Tube Bundle" Thanks your reviews have been helpful.


Me too. I already have RC-N3 and thinking about buying Ultrafire C3 with 2xAA extension tube. I guess C3 is brighter considering it uses CREE P4 and RC-N3 uses CREE P3.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

According to HongKong post tracking, RC-N3 left HK at MAR 16th.
I live in Sydney and it usually takes around a week after that.
So I'm expecting it to arrive this week sometime at latest. =)
Hopefully it'll be today sometime! (Right now, it's 7am in Sydney)

Ultrafire C3 multimode will be brighter if used with 14500. Single mode C3 won't be brighter though.
btw, Every photo of RC-N3 on DX and here indicate that RC-N3 uses a P4 emitter. (it has 4 wires not 3)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*Romisen RC-N3 received!!*

My initial impression:
- It has a new silver-core Cree emitter with 4 wires. Minimum P4-bin!
- Forward GITD clicky. Doesn't tail stand. (Maybe can with flatter ones)
- Strong-feeling removeable side clip.
- Seems quite bright with RCR123A. Got 99 lux in my lightbox.
- Not as bright with 2AA. Got 50 lux in my light box. 
- O-ring in all the right places. One in front of glass lense also.
- Feels darn solid. Especially in 2AA form. Feels better than WF-606A!
- In RCR-form, it's much smaller than Mini 3W Cree. Shorter, leaner.
- In RCR-form, it has near identical length/height to my Rexlight 2.1.
- It's about the size of the Gree Cree it seems.

Anyways. Wow. This might get 6 stars. It's that good. =)


----------



## Pokerstud

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Jay,

Thx for the initial quick review. I am a little curious though. AN RCR123A is what, 4.2V fully charged? 2 x AA, alkalines, 3V. The lux is almost cut in half with a 1.2V difference. When you have some time, could you compare it to the WF-606A in output please? Thx in advance.

Bob


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hmmm. I have an RC-N3 on order, which should arrive by the end of the week (already shipped). And now I'm worried that it isn't going to be that bright on a CR123a primary. Could they have changed the bin and the driver since ernsanada's review? My impression had been that this was a bright little light on primary CR123s, but perhaps I was wrong.

Do I have to break down and get protected RCRs and a single or two station charger? I really don't want to get into Li-ion cells... :shakehead


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Pokerstud said:


> Jay,
> 
> Thx for the initial quick review. I am a little curious though. AN RCR123A is what, 4.2V fully charged? 2 x AA, alkalines, 3V. The lux is almost cut in half with a 1.2V difference. When you have some time, could you compare it to the WF-606A in output please? Thx in advance.
> 
> Bob


 
Yeah. 4.2v fully charged. Seems the brightness drops as voltage drops.
2 x AA Nimhs I used. So they were roughly 1.4v each fully charged btw.
I am currently doing some runtime testing. Will put up partial review soon.
Expect it in about ~2 hours time. =)


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> I am currently doing some runtime testing. Will put up partial review soon.
> Expect it in about ~2 hours time. =)


 
Bessiebenny, you rock. :twothumbs


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Done. About 60% completed review is up on my main review post.
I still have to take some photos, 2AA runtime, measurements etc.
Also, I will need to use it a bit before I give it a firm conclusion. =P
So far, it's not as bright as WF-606A in 2AA form, but it feels better.
(But runtime might be much better with 2AA. I'm testing it right now)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*UPDATE - New photos added!*
- I've added a lot of photos for RC-N3! Much more than other lights so far.
- I will start taking these type of photos for more lights as I get some time.
- Hope you like it! =)


----------



## Bigsy

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Nice to see the RC-N3 scoring well, it's my fave romisen to date, same quality reflector as the RC-G2 but its even easier to mod as it has a larger diameter pill plus its a lot lighter and styled better in single cell form.

I have 1a driver and q5 in mine and it goes everywhere with me, there's just something about how its styled that looks great imo, love the clip, and in hand it just feels about four times the price.

EDIT: Oh and I put a thick o-ring inside the base of the tail cap, and it tail stands fine.


----------



## Pokerstud

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *UPDATE - New photos added!*
> - I've added a lot of photos for RC-N3! Much more than other lights so far.
> - I will start taking these type of photos for more lights as I get some time.
> - Hope you like it! =)



Jay,

Based on your detailed review and the new photo scheme, I have order 2 of these. Your doing excellent work, thanks.

Bob


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*Bigsy -* thanks for that idea. I've now done the same so it sorta tailstands now. =)

*Pokerstud -* if you require a 2AA light, you certainly can't go wrong with RC-N3 imo.
I will put up 2AA runtime graph sometime today/tomorrow. (runs over 5 hours!)

I have also updated the quick glance chart and changed star ratings for various lights.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

bessiebenny:

I am just curious about your current measurements for Romisen RC-N3.

You measured 0.41A from 2 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 2.8v. Using my Fluke 179 DMM I am getting 610 mA from 2 x 1.2v AA NiMh fully charged. There is a huge difference, almost 50% more than yours. Probably your batteries have a higher resistance. I am using Tenergy 2600 mAh batteries. What brand are you using?

Juan C.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'm using a cheap Uniross 2300mAh. I will try again with some other NiMhs soon. =)
It's currently sitting on my runtime test bed. Will need to wait another 4-5 hours. =P
I'll also try with 2 different DMMs that I have once the runtime test is finished.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

RC-N3 now added to my next buy list.

Will it ever end?


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*




PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> RC-N3 now added to my next buy list.





PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Will it ever end?




I'm a surgeon, and we have a saying, "All bleeding stops--eventually."


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



SportyBen said:


> dx should at least grand you, they sure sell much more cause of you.



If you use the DX links on the first post, most of them have bennie's affiliate code which gets him DX points. The point in effect are a 1% commision. If we all make sure to use those links when buying from DX, bennie can use that to support his addiction...er hobby, and give us information to support our addictions.

Some of the link he missed adding the code...just put ~r.29749062 at the end of the URL.


----------



## Tarlach

*Nooooooooooooooooooooo*

AArrrghhhhh! Don't update the list...now I have to place another order with DX and my last two haven't arrived yet :sick2:

Only jokes. Thanks for the fantastic resource :thumbsup: for the newbies out here who like to spend too much money on the cheap lights, before getting serious enough to spend too much money on more expensive lights!

P.S. is there any chance of getting a review of the Romisen RC-T5 (which I'm keen on) and or the Ultrafire WF500 3 x Cree; seeing as the KD 400+ 3xSSC is no longer available and the lightbox numbers are TBA also??? It would be nice to see a cheap 150 or 200+ lightbox reading in the list :huh:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Nooooooooooooooooooooo*

Thanks baterija for pointing that out to me. =)

Yeah. I've got 200 points referal so far from this thread.
200 points is $20 cashback so that's 1 more later on. hehe.
But none of it is active yet as you have to wait 3 months. =P

Tarlach, I'll try and get the KD 3xSSC lightbox results soon.
My frind has it currently and I hardly see him that's all. haha.
Also, RC-T5 etc are around $40+. It's not a little amount. =(
But when I do get enough funds, I might get one still. hehe.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Just want to say thanks for your excellent work,Bessiebenny :twothumbs; this is the thread I enjoy reading the most on CPF so far. Keep up the great work!
A donation sent .

BTW, there seems to be quite a few users asking about RC-F4 on protected 17670 so I guess I should share my experience .

UltraFire protected 17670 1800mAh (from DX) fits the barrel of RC-F4 when the plastic wrap is replaced by sticky tape. I have a grey and a black RC-F4, the 17670 slides in nicely on the grey one but the black one is just a little bit tighter, needs a gentle push for the battery to go in, but probably due to manufacture tolerances. Hope it helps.


----------



## Calina

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



baterija said:


> If you use the DX links on the first post, most of them have bennie's affiliate code which gets him DX points. The point in effect are a 1% commission. If we all make sure to use those links when buying from DX, bennie can use that to support his addiction...er hobby, and give us information to support our addictions.
> 
> Some of the link he missed adding the code...just put ~r.29749062 at the end of the URL.


 
Bessiebenny, you should definitely put this bit of info in your first post. 

It would help you get more points as I'm sure most of us would try to help by ordering from DX through your links.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*baterija*, I have just updated my review and added the referal code to other links. hehe.

*Calina*, I have mentioned it but it's right down the bottom of my review. =)
(I didn't expect much purchase using my links I thought initially. haha.)

*Dudu84*, Welcome to CPF!! Thank you for your kind support and photos!! :twothumbs
I will mention your post in my RC-F4 review for those who wants to use 17670.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *baterija*, I have just updated my review and added the referal code to other links. hehe.



Bessiebenny - Glad to help. I made sure to use your code for every item I ordered last time, even though less than half of it was light or light related. :shrug: No reason to not get you the points so you can continue my favorite thread.

Everyone else --> ~r.29749062


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

haha. Thanks for that. I really appreciate your support. =)

I have realised some of my older AA light runtimes may not be accurate.
Especially WF-606A results. I will update its output and runtime soon. =)
This was all due to my charger not charging them to full capacity. Doh!


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks for updating the graph for RC-N3 Bessiebenny, I've been eagerly waiting for it  (DX shipped mine a couple of days ago).

Just curious, how bright is the "useful output" on RC-N3 compared to UF C3 on 2x AA NimH low mode?

Also, does RC-N3 on RCR123A get as hot as mini 3w cree or RC-F4 during your test?

I guess it's not as bright as UF WF-606A but compensated by longer runtime


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



dudu84 said:


> Just curious, how bright is the "useful output" on RC-N3 compared to UF C3 on 2x AA NimH low mode?
> Also, does RC-N3 on RCR123A get as hot as mini 3w cree or RC-F4 during your test?


 
My friend borrowed my C3 5 mode over the weekend so can't compare right now. Doh.
But the "useful output" of RC-N3 using 2AA is roughly as bright as the low mode of Rexlight on 1AA.
I can say that's it's probably around 5+ lumens. So you still can live with it in emergency periods. 

RC-N3 with RCR is not hot at all during use. Just warm enough not to feel the coldness of metal. =)

*Update:* Runtime of WF-606A with 2AA isn't as bad as I first tested!
You get over 1 hour of near full brightness from my current re-test.
It's been 90 minutes now and it's still showing 0.160mA. Quite useable!

Just an FYI - Any reading of 0.005mA or higher is still quite useable.
It's enough to find a key hole or see stuff in very dark environments.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> I can say that's it's probably around 5+ lumens. So you still can live with it in emergency periods.



That's indeed what I wanted to hear 





bessiebenny said:


> RC-N3 with RCR is not hot at all during use. Just warm enough not to feel the coldness of metal. =)



Awesome! I won't need to worry about overheat issues then 




bessiebenny said:


> FYI - Any reading of 0.005mA or higher is still quite useable.
> It's enough to find a key hole or see stuff in very dark environments.



That's very helpful since I'm still new to torches. Thanks!


----------



## SportyBen

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Because of delay i just canceled my DX order on the 1A01.
Do they just refund?
I am thinking about getting one or two Compact 5 LEDs Key Chain for 2.12$ http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.53~r.29749062
instead and a bag of those batteries.
And i am still looking for a super bright AA/AAA light.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I think they just refund. Not sure actually.

BTW, I actually received that 5 LED light couple of weeks back.
It's okay. Light is a bit bluish. Button is quite loose but works.
It's useful enough for closeup stuff I guess. But quality suffers.

If you want something high quality. I reckon the Fenix E01 is it.
I should get it hopefully sometime next week or week after. =)
It costs $15 but has all the quality features and great runtime.

Or maybe the STREAMLIGHT Microstream LED Pocket Pen Light.
http://www.fox-intl.com/searchresult.asp?id=3766
Doesn't have HAIII or runtime of Fenix E01. But it's a clicky. =)

I can't get myself to use the cheaper generic-LED lights at DX now. =P


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Just wanted to say that i also love reading your reviews as well.......and i wish i had known about the referrel as i seem to order a couple of lights everyweek.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

alfreddajero - hehe. no probs. I'm glad you like my reviews. =)

*4 new lights that I'll be able to review!*
- Fenix TK10 Olive 
- Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel CREE 
- Romisen RC-V4 
- Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel 

My workmate just ordered the above 4 lights just today.
So I'll be able to add them to my review. Woohoo! =)

I will try and fill up some missing results, photos etc in the mean time


----------



## Pokerstud

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *4 new lights that I'll be able to review!*
> - Fenix TK10 Olive
> - Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel CREE
> - Romisen RC-V4
> - Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel
> 
> 
> Jay,
> 
> I have been eye balling that FMR1 and RC-V4 for a while, but I have held off to see what you might be doing with them. Excellent timing.
> 
> Bob


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

cool man cant wait for the reviews......i have the ss c3 and i cant wait for you to let us know what you think of it.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *4 new lights that I'll be able to review!*
> - Fenix TK10 Olive
> - Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel CREE
> - Romisen RC-V4
> - Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel



I'm looking forwards to your coming reviews =)

Would be nice to see how Fenix TK10 does, compared to some high quality budget torches reviewed here.

YAY for more Romisen, it's definitely making the best budget lights atm, isn't it?


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

My gray Romisen Rc-M4 arrived today 

It's a cool looking light. The color is a little lighter than the gray RC-A3 I received earlier. It looks kind of agressive, with the square body, sharp bezel and ribs and fins everywhere. The output is comparable to a P3D-Q5 on high, but it has a smaller and brighter hotspot (so it's probably a little more throwy). It works on both rcr123 and 18650, which is nice (I don't see a difference in output). It is completely screwed together, no glue. I can't wait for a R2 pill from deereelight to come out, to try that in this light. It's fun that it can be so easily upgraded. 
I do think that the quality is somewhat less when compared to the RC-A3. The threads are dirty, and need cleaning. Also, the switch in my light is acting up. Luckily, it is the same model switch that I ordered earlier to repair another flashlight, so I can easily fix it. Also, the anodizing seems a little less though than on the RC-A3.

It needs a little care when it's new, some cleaning, some lubrication, maybe a new switch. But I think that 10 minutes would be more than enough to completely bring the light up to par. 

So far, I'm happy with it. I think that this one goes in my car, to replace a minimag clone that I used to have in there


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I cleaned the threads, replaced the switch and lubricated the o-rings and the threads.
A few minutes of work, and it makes the light a whole lot more enjoyable


----------



## kavvika

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Many many thanks for taking the plunge and weeding out the not-so-great lights from DX and KD, while finding the stand-outs. Based on this this thread, and the one you linked to, I'll be purchasing a Romisen RC-G2 soon to modify with one of RV7's driver boards and a Seoul V0, using your referral ID. It will be my first ever DX flashlight. Keep up the great work!

Also looking forward to your E01 review. I'm pretty excited about this new Fenix offering.

EDIT: Does someone think they could spare one or two GITD tailcap clickie boots, and maybe two or so 24mm GITD o-rings for a buck, and just throw them in an envelope? I'll never use all 10 covers and don't feel right placing an order just for a cover for one light.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks bessiebenny for this great review of budget lights!:thumbsup:

I think a RC-N3 will be my next purchase, with perhaps with a ultrafire C3 5 mode and a SS C3 thrown in too.:naughty:


----------



## Flash_25296

*Romisen R-1A01*



SportyBen said:


> Because of delay i just canceled my DX order on the 1A01.
> Do they just refund?
> I am thinking about getting one or two Compact 5 LEDs Key Chain for 2.12$ http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.53~r.29749062
> instead and a bag of those batteries.
> And i am still looking for a super bright AA/AAA light.


 
I also have been sitting on an order for the 1A01 since the 18th of March. So far the expected date has been pushed out twice and now it says available the 6th of April. I am in no hurry to get the items but just want to know if DX will follow through, or are they basically telling me to ask for a refund or exchange for something else because they are having trouble in getting the items. Bessiebenny what has been your experience with lights you have ordered that went on backorder? In the end did they ship them out sometime later or were you forced to refund you money due to the wait?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Romisen R-1A01*

They normally ask you by email if you want to get it refunded or wait. 
This is normally after about 2-3 weeks of waiting for stock to come in.
I've always just said I'll wait. hehe. It eventually comes for most cases. =P


----------



## Anarchocap

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Update:* Runtime of WF-606A with 2AA isn't as bad as I first tested!
> You get over 1 hour of near full brightness from my current re-test.
> It's been 90 minutes now and it's still showing 0.160mA. Quite useable!
> 
> Just an FYI - Any reading of 0.005mA or higher is still quite useable.
> It's enough to find a key hole or see stuff in very dark environments.



I knew it considering I had been running my 606-A on Alkalines for longer than 30 minutes with no signs of a reduction in brightness. I figured either something was messed up with the test or you received a bum 606-A!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I have two 606A's and i get longer then that on Duracells 2650......but then of course its all eye sight for me.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Yeah. My Uniross 2300mAh is most likely 2100mAh at best.
So your Duracell 2650 should last about 20% longer imo.
btw, I have updated the graph for the WF-606A. =)


----------



## Bigsy

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Looks like this could be prime candidate for a review bessiebenny: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11999


----------



## LEDdicted

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Bigsy said:


> Looks like this could be prime candidate for a review bessiebenny:http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11999


 LOL, I just saw that and was thinking the same thing. Nice side clicky!


----------



## linterno

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hi bessiebenny:

Yesterday I received my Romisen RC-W4 (CREE P4) and I am really impressed with it. Very good thrower, much better than Romisen RC-N3 which is better than RC-G2 (I have all of them). RC-W4 throws as far as 80 meters.

I am curious about your current measurements and rating calculation:

Rating: I can see in your pictures that RC-W4 is brighter than RC-F4 but you rated RC-W4 4 stars and RC-F4 5 stars. What did you consider to rate each one?

Current measurement: I measured 530 mA in my RC-W4 using fully charger tenergy batteries and you measured 900 mA.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Bigsy said:


> Looks like this could be prime candidate for a review bessiebenny: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11999


 
Another poster had referred to the "Klingon style" of so many lights these days, of which I think this may be a prime example. Is "Klingonesque" a word? I think it has now clearly gone too far. 

If you took off all the ringies and ridgies and angles, and bevels and just left a nice smooth turbo head, I might be able to tolerate this little guy. A more modest version of this kind of stuff made the RC-G2 cute. But this is overkill. It seems almost ridiculous for a 1 x CR123 light. It's a Romisen so it will probably be a pretty good little light, but I think they're going the wrong way with these 'aggressively' styled lights. Some good knurling/chekering, fine. Maybe a couple subtle steps in tube diameter, fine. And turbo head can serve a purpose. But this???? 

End of rant.


----------



## meuge

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I've developed a lightbox that allows me to measure total output of lights with a range that is pretty linear with regards to all the lights I've used thus far (R=0.996). 

I'll be posting a separate thread detailing my findings, but I thought that I'd introduce some numbers regarding some of the lights we've talked about here. 

Now, I am basing my lumen scale on calibration using the Fenix P2D-R100 and L2D-CE P4 lights (I have separate calibrations for each). With the P2D-R100, for instance, I found that its output at Turbo is quite inflated, and is actually 150 (fenix) lumens as opposed to the 175 they are advertising. 

So without further ado, here are some measurements of modded Romisen lights in (fenix) lumens:

Romisen RC-G2 (stock) - 57 lumens
Romisen RC-G2 (7880/Cree Q5 WC) - 125 lumens
Romisen RC-G2 (7880/Cree R2 WG) - 134 lumens
Romisen RC-F4 (stock) - 110 lumens
Romisen RC-F4 (stock/Cree Q5 WG) - 158 lumens

Reference: Fenix L2D-CE P4 Turbo - 134 lumens


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



linterno said:


> Rating: I can see in your pictures that RC-W4 is brighter than RC-F4 but you rated RC-W4 4 stars and RC-F4 5 stars. What did you consider to rate each one?
> 
> Current measurement: I measured 530 mA in my RC-W4 using fully charger tenergy batteries and you measured 900 mA.


 
I rated RC-W4 four stars just due to the fact that it does not have a long battery life and the brightness drops a lot in the first 2 minutes or so and makes it not as bright as the RC-F4. Well, to me, it's not just about brightness now as it has to be attractive, useful etc etc. It's a non-biased but personal liking-factor and if I had a RC-F4 and a RC-W4 to choose from, I won't even think twice before picking the RC-F4. But some might prefer the AAA batteries then it'll be different. RC-F4 is much smaller and lighter than the RC-W4 also and that's a big thing for me as well. (I might actually buy another RC-F4 and re-review it again as my current one is damaged/modded) It just means that "to me", it's not very attractive. My friends also felt the same way and hence the rating. BTW, RC-F4 got 6 stars and not 5. Also, 4 stars is still good by the way. =)

I'll measure my RC-W4 current again later tomorrow. It's at work and it's my day off today.
(Current measurement may be lower after a few minutes as you see in the runtime graph)



Bigsy said:


> Looks like this could be prime candidate for a review bessiebenny: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11999


 
LOL. I saw that yesterday and thought the same thing. But it's a bit on the ugly side imo. =P
The driver might be the same as the RC-C3. Hence it might be similar in brightness to it.
Not sure if it's that attractive for me to get one especially for that price. We'll see. hehe.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

so what do you do with the lights after you review them, do you sell them.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Some I give away, some I keep, some I mod (or break), some I sell to my mates.
I've sold so far 2 of my lights. Allowed me to get that Eastward light from Kaidomain.
Btw, not all lights I review are ones I bought. At least half or more are my friend's. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Okay just wanted to know man.....send me a pm if you have any for sale.......would love to have a looksee.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I would love to sell them to you or others here but I live in Sydney and shipping prices would overweigh any benefits that I can give by selling them cheaper. 
I checked and shipping costs US$8 to US. The only benefit you would see is that you may get it a lot quicker than ordering it from DX or KD. haha.
Well, if I get a $20+ light that I would like to sell, I might sell them for around half-price + shipping so you don't lose out. =)


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*




alfreddajero said:


> so what do you do with the lights after you review them, do you sell them.


 
There's a current thread titled, "maybe 80 is not enough?!"


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Okay i will check that out......the reason i ask, it would just benefit the person who buys it.......the light has been reviewed, rated, and so the person knows what to expect already. And also your not playing the led lottery.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Ahh. I understand where you are coming from.

I guess you can't expect every sample to be the same as what I've reviewed.
But at the same time, the one I review may be the one from the bad batch. =P

My friend buys the more expensive flashlights and buys more often than I do.
I cannot afford the same hence I rely partially on donations and cheaper lights. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Well just to let you know that your doing a good job with what you can afford......im more into performance, and i seem to check this post more often..........since your reviews i have 3 lights that you have done a review on and it was well worth getting. Well if you can find out about the shipping and have some lights for sale after a review then i would like to check them out.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*MINOR UPDATE*
1. I have just ordered this charger for charging my AA /AAA
- Hopefully it'll allow me to do more consistent runtime tests.
- Then I will retest most of my already-tested AA runtimes.

2. I have re-ordered the RC-F4 so I can do more tests on it. =)
- My current one has been fudged/modded so I need a new one.
- I have also ordered a 17670 so I will test 17670 runtimes as well

3. Two more new lights that I'll review as soon as it arrives. =)
- Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Q5 5-Mode (My friend ordered it on APR 3rd)
- Romisen RC-X4 (My friend ordered it on APR 3rd)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

cool, cant wait for your review on the ss c3 5mode, can you please make sure that it will run on a AA nimh batt as well......it doesnt say on the site.


----------



## Tarlach

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*bessiebenny*,

You probably don't want to hear this, but here's a good way of illustrating light output that would go great with your existing kitchen shots :naughty: .

Just a suggestion , but thanks for the great (and very helpful) reviews!


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I'm debating between these lights:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5963
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10806

I like the Q5 in the second one, but I like the single mode of the first one. I'm going to use it with rechargeables, so I won't have the problem of the second one being dim.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Tarlach said:


> You probably don't want to hear this, but here's a good way of illustrating light output that would go great with your existing kitchen shots :naughty: .


 
Haha. Yeah. I was actually thinking of doing that at one stage.
But that ceiling test really only shows the overall light it outputs.
Although not visually, my light box test is same as that test I guess.

A lot of lights these days, especailly budget ones, are either direct driven or use very similar drivers.
Hence overall output diffrence isn't that great. So most photos will look very similar on monitor.
(Sorta what's happening to my kitchen photos already. Except for super high overall lumen lights.)
I will soon add a different test photo. Not 100% figured out yet but hopefully I'll get it ready soon. 

*Raymond - *If you don't like multi-mode light especially with strobe/sos, don't get it. Choose the single mode.
You may not care about the 20% brightness difference (it probably is less), but you'll care about the modes.
Also, really bright single-RCR lights tend to become way too hot after about 5 minutes of use. VERY hot.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I received my RC-M4 and R2 pill the other day. In the house with the R2 pill installed and running a fully charged 18650 the output seemed less than my RC-F4. (the RC-F4 is damn impressive - it's my measuring tool for everything else).

The R2 pill is very ringy in output, even with the OP reflector. Tonight I went outside with it and it's a better thrower than the RC-F4. Feels nice in the hand too with the added heft.

Still, for the $$ the RC-F4 can't be beat. (for me anyways).

Dave


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Raymond - *If you don't like multi-mode light especially with strobe/sos, don't get it. Choose the single mode.
> You may not care about the 20% brightness difference (it probably is less), but you'll care about the modes.
> Also, really bright single-RCR lights tend to become way too hot after about 5 minutes of use. VERY hot.




Yeah, you're probably right. Besides, the difference between a P4 and Q5 is not that big. I changed the led from P4 to Q5 in one of my lights and I can't see the difference with my eyes. Maybe if I had 2 of the same lights, one with P4 and the other with Q5 I could see difference. 

I think I'll go for the single mode then  
And then my collection would be "complete"  That is, until a decent new pill comes out for my RC-M4, or I'd get tired of the blue light from my fenix E0, there's finally a terralux dropin with recent led, or if I just want a new light  

But for now I have a 1xAAA, 1xAA, 1x18650, 2x123 and now I'm ordering a 1x123. So one of each


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*UPDATE*
- I have added some more photos for R-1A01 and RC-W4. =)

*Probedude* - As far as I know, that R2 pill at DX will be brighter with 2 x RCR or more. Have you tried this?

*Raymond *- Ahh. Nice collection for each battery type. Where's 2AA? hehe.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Probedude* - As far as I know, that R2 pill at DX will be brighter with 2 x RCR or more. Have you tried this?



Yep, after I posted my note I went outside and did back to back comparisons between a single 18650 and 2 CR123A's.

It is brighter with 2 CR123A's but not a HUGE difference so I'm going to stick to the 18650. I have a few of them that otherwise I don't have a light for (I hate the UF C2 Q5 - really poor engineering there).

Machining of the RC-M4 is again perfect. So far EVERY Romisen light I've bought has great finish not to mention no flickering due to loose pills, weird contacts etc unlike all my non-Romisen lights. Well, my Vector POB HID doesn't flicker either - just everyone's eyes :duck:


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Probedude said:


> Machining of the RC-M4 is again perfect. So far EVERY Romisen light I've bought has great finish not to mention no flickering due to loose pills, weird contacts etc unlike all my non-Romisen lights.



That M4 is a nice light, isn't it? Sadly, I had to replace the switch in mine, but luckily I bought that exact same switch a week earlier, do no problems there.
I can't wait for deereelight or someone else to come out with a good R2 pill, that would be sweet 

I just whish that Romisen made a small decent 1x123 light. (small, single mode clicky, with average output so that it has usuable runtime). Like the ultrafire 602D, but with Romisen quality


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> That M4 is a nice light, isn't it? I just whish that Romisen made a small decent 1x123 light. (small, single mode clicky, with average output so that it has usuable runtime). Like the ultrafire 602D, but with Romisen quality


 
Think of an RC-A3 w/CR123. If they could put in a two mode clicky with a low-low, it'd would be perfect. Say 70 lumens, and 5 lumens. Should be able to get 2+ hours of runtime on high, and alot longer on low. 

But a circuit like that would increase the cost substantially, I think. We'd be looking at a $25-$30 light, instead of a $13-$15 light.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*




Raymond said:


> I can't wait for deereelight or someone else to come out with a good R2 pill, that would be sweet


 
The R2 P60 module now at KD for only $12.50 works great in this light, and it's brighter than the Solarforce R2 for $25 on eBay.


----------



## gOhAsE

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Raymond said:


> ...
> I just whish that Romisen made a small decent 1x123 light. (small, single mode clicky, with average output so that it has usuable runtime). Like the ultrafire 602D, but with Romisen quality



Something like this one?

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2846

This one only has a twisty not a rear clicky (but it is smaller because of this).


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hey BB have you done a review on the Romisen RC-A3, i was just wondering since i have that coming my way.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

I haven't had a chance to try/review the RC-A3 yet. As I've been just getting new lights as they come out, I haven't got around to buying all the decent older models. (It's one of those things where I couldn't get myself to buy the older ones when there are so many new ones coming out each week and I'm struggling to keep up as it is. haha) BTW, I'm currently waiting for my new NiMh battery charger to come in so I can re-do most of my AA/AAA flashlight runtime tests. Also, I will slowly take more photos of each flashlight and put them up as I have some free time at home. =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Okay thank you for getting back too me. I have read a lot of good reviews on that light so i figured i get it.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

You won't be disappointed 
I've bought several lights in the last 2 weeks, including a fenix P3D and a romisen RC-M4. The RC-A3 is my favorite and most used light of the bunch


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hmmmm. I might get one now to fill my curiosity and others. =)
So RC-A3 is going into my "one of next lights to buy list" hehe.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Thanks for the comment on the rc a3, i think it would look good with the rc g2 that i have......i would really like a small area light with more flood then a spot with less flood.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Best combination budget light under $30:

RC-M4 (silver) at DX + one-mode R2 P60 at KD > 200 lumens!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-DXSized /KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> Hmmmm. I might get one now to fill my curiosity and others. =)
> So RC-A3 is going into my "one of next lights to buy list" hehe.


 
You will like it, Bessiebenny. Not quite as bright as the RC-G2, but much more spill, and not such a tight hotspot. I think it's a great little light for $14 or $15. 

Another thing that will be interesting to see is the SS C3 when you get it. I just got one this past week from DX, and it is very bright, and has a lovely beam. It seems to have almost as much total output as the RC-N3 on 1 CR123 primary (another very nice little light), but without the throw of the Romisen light. I'd just be guessing, but I'd say the latest SS C3 from DX is pushing 70 lumens (is it just me, or is it almost impossible to judge lumen output by just eyeballing the beams on the wall and doing a ceiling bounce?.) The LED seems different from the ones shipped in previous lights, too. Could it be .... a Q2?????

Oh, and I'd be curious to see what you get for lux readings on the RC-N3 on a CR123a primary, if you have the chance. I guess it would be right between the readings on 2 1.2v AAs and one 3.6 v. RCR? (And if you think that would be the case too, I guess you don't need to do it, after all.) It has a tighter hotspot, and more throw than my SS C3, but it's hard to tell whether it has any more total output. 

Anyway, if anyone's looling for a nice small light for $15-$20, RC-N3, SS C3 or RC-A3. Get any of them, or all of them you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Raymond

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bspofford said:


> Best combination budget light under $30:
> 
> RC-M4 (silver) at DX + one-mode R2 P60 at KD > 200 lumens!:thumbsup:





Raymond said:


> I'm debating between these lights:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5963
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10806
> 
> I like the Q5 in the second one, but I like the single mode of the first one. I'm going to use it with rechargeables, so I won't have the problem of the second one being dim.



Well, I ordered the R2 module for the M4 at dealextreme (I don't like the ordering system at KD).

And I ordered this 1x123 light. It's not one of the two I mentioned before, but this one has a clicky switch and the specs say a P4 emitter, while the 5963 only says a cree emitter (and the reviews aren't as good). 
I don't like a multimode light in this size, otherwise the Q5 would have been a very good choice (reviews on the DX site a very good).

The reason I ordered the R2 module is that the module in my RC-M4 seems to have died. The fit and finish of the M4 are very good, but I'm beginning to think that mine is a "monday morning" model, as we Dutch folk like to say


----------



## bspofford

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

The DX P60 R2 module that you ordered is two or three times as bright as the module that shipped with your RC-M4.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*New Romisen Light Alert!*

Romisen RC-B3

It says it is AAA but the size is more like a AA light. 
Looking at the battery tube opening, it's quite big.
Anyways, either way, it should be a decent light! =)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Bummer,
I have a R-1A01 on back order from DX. Original ship date was 4/1, then 4/5, now it just says "backorder"


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Another new light for you Bessie,
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12060

"MTE SSC P7 900-Lumen 5-Mode Super LED Flashlight (18650)"

From the 5 modes and the 18650 I wonder if it has the direct drive driver like the UF C2 Q5 5mode and the 602C Q5 5mode.


Dave


----------



## LEDdicted

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *New Romisen Light Alert!*
> 
> Romisen RC-B3
> 
> It says it is AAA but the size is more like a AA light.
> Looking at the battery tube opening, it's quite big.
> Anyways, either way, it should be a decent light! =)



Definitely interested seeing a review on this light bessiebenny.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Well im glad i did order the RC A3 now......hope you add it too your list of reviews as i would like to see how it fairs with other lights in its class. Now im going to put an order in for the RC B3, i dont have one using a triple A yet and that might be well off for me.


----------



## baterija

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> *New Romisen Light Alert!*
> 
> Romisen RC-B3



It looks like the H3 head. I do have to wonder about the listed specs. Besides looking like a AA, the P4 doesn't fit the usual naming scheme. 

Could be nice as a 1xAA P4.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

*UPDATE*
-I just received my Eastward YJ-XAQ5.

Here's my initial comments after using it for 5 minutes.
- Very high build quality. Feels like I'm holding a Dereelight DBS V2!
- It sorta tail stands. Using a flatter clicky witll make it perfect.
- 2 modes. I think it's a 2 mode tail clicky. Will confirm later.
- Thick glass lense, Cree Q5 on Star so it's easily moddable.
- I turned it on with 18650 inside. WOW. It's BRIGHT. VERY BRIGHT.
- It has a textured OP reflector. But throws 10000 lux @ 1m!!!!!
- It does exactly 200 lux in my light box. Wow. This thing is bright!
- Has extremely bright spill also. It's not a full on thrower. Awesome.
- My initial 5 minute use makes me want to tell everyone to buy one. =P


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

cool man.....i will check in later to see what else you think about it.


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Bessiebenny,

Since I am patiently waiting for the backordered/backordered/backordered Romisen R-1A01 to come from DX do you think you could do a review of the modifications that you used to employ the SSC P4 into the head. I am curious to know what the stock driver was producing for the Forward Voltage on the Lumiled and now with the SSC P4. I am thinking of going with a P4 with a Fv of 3.25 volts.

Any ideas or pictures of the driver module, is it similar to the G2 in your opinion or experience?

Thanks for the entertainment and advice, all future orders with DX will be placed using your banner Id.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Oops Double posted. Deleting this one.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

This Eastward YJ-XAQ5 has near identical runtime / brightness figures as the Dereelight DBS V2 that I've reviewed.
Possibly it might be using the same driver? Either way, it's excellent with a flat output.
One thing I notice is that it does get much hotter than the DBS V2. Still not too too hot. =)

btw, my friend got his Ultrafire FMR1, Romisen RC-V4, Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel 1-mode.

Ultrafire C3 1 mode is awesome. Very nice quality! Feels greeat in hand. It's quite heavy.
FMR1 isn't that good. 5 modes. Hard to press side clicky. Quite bright however.
RC-V4 is not that great so far. Not a clean beam pattern. Quite chunky. Not a thrower by any means.

I'll update more when I have time. =)

*Flash_25296* - I will try and dismantle the R-1A01 and take some pic. (hopefully tonight or tomorrow) =)
Thanks for using my referral id. haha. Every little thing counts. =)


----------



## Probedude

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



bessiebenny said:


> This Eastward YJ-XAQ5 has near identical runtime / brightness figures as the Dereelight DBS V2 that I've reviewed.
> Possibly it might be using the same driver? Either way, it's excellent with a flat output.



Looking forward to your review of the Eastward light. I've been eyeing the Dereelight but this Eastward is a lot less expensive. It would be nice to know if it is upgradeable like the Dereelight - as in can it use the same pill as the Dereelight? That would be worth it right there.

Yes, please post your R-1A01 mod. Mine's still on backorder but I suspect this will be a KD buckle light killer.

Finally, PLEASE BUY AND REVIEW THE 900 LUMEN MTE light at DX!!
Would love to know how well it works before we all plunk down $45.


----------



## Calina

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

If we all plunked down $2 or $4 to bessiebenny and ordered from DX by using his banner Id it would be reviewed much faster :devil:.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Yeah. i just completed a runtime test on High with the Eastward. It has a very similar runtime graph. 
Actually, it has a longer runtime by a little bit while being just as bright. Pretty darn good for $27. haha.

As I said in my impression, it uses Cree Q5 on Star base. It's not in a drop in form. Dereelight doesn't use a drop in either. It's a screw-in. hehe.
This Eastward can very easily be upgradeable by swapping the star to R2 or higher bin later on. (just like Mini 3W Cree)

I'll have to save up for a while to get the SSC P7 light. (I can save up around $5-10 a week at best...)
btw, I personally don't like MTE. So I might wait for other makers to bring out a brighter, better made one. =)


----------



## Calina

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Maybe you should explain to your numerous fans how to use your referral Id. You might put this info in the first post as well.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*



Calina said:


> Maybe you should explain to your numerous fans how to use your referral Id. You might put this info in the first post as well.


 
Ahhh. Thanks for that. I will put it up top and rearrange some stuff. hehe.
I guess it doesn't hurt for others to use my referral id. (Unlike donations)


----------



## phreeflow

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Hey BessieBenny,

Thanks for all your great reviews. I was just wondering if you had any experience or interest in this light: MX Power 3W LED Flashlight with Extension Tube and Clip (DX SKU 11102)... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11102

your thoughts??


----------



## Unforgiven

*Re: Budget Rebel/Cree/Seoul/LED EDC-Sized DX/KD Flashlights Review (Part II)*

Part III


----------

